# Tipping Competition for Full CY 2015



## systematic (31 December 2014)

Hi all,

An acquaintance of mine who works in the industry, every year has a little comp with a friend of his.  They pick like, 4 or 5 stocks for the year and have a little bet between them.

I just realised that as it's not quite New Year's yet...there's still a chance to have a friendly / for fun, "pick 5 stocks" for 2015 - if anyone is interested?

Doesn't need to be complicated.  Similar rules to the monthly comp - nothing under 1c (but doesn't matter if someone else has your stocks).

My only suggestion (and many would probably disagree)...would be something like, "must be from the ASX 300" - simply to keep people from picking completely illiquid companies that could never have been invested in (in real life).  Could also have 2 options: (a) ASX300 stock and (b) any stocks and people could participate in either or both - as they see fit.

I don't know if anyone has the desire to manage the portfolios, performance wise (I don't).  If so, great.  But if not, just come back end of next year and do your own tally.

If enough are interested, we could do a "buy on open on Monday" as the entry price...not technically the first trading day of the year - but close enough.  Gives people the weekend to join in.

Just thought I'd see if anyone was interested; it's just a fun thing - nothing more to it than that.


----------



## Joe Blow (31 December 2014)

*Re: Tips for 2015*

Interesting idea that's been done once or twice in the past. I just hope the thread hasn't been started too late with people on holidays. Still, it's worth seeing if there's any interest. 

Anyone game to get the ball rolling?


----------



## piggybank (31 December 2014)

*Re: Tips for 2015*

We could start at the beginning of February, given most people would be back at work by Tuesday (27th Jan) from their holidays. You would still have the better part of a week to sort out your winners and get them in by the start of business (market) on Monday the 2nd Feb 2015.

If you do enter, then you may like to share your reasons as to why you chose them - and enlighten newbies as well as uneducated oldies like me.

Regards
PB


----------



## hhse (31 December 2014)

*Re: Tips for 2015*



Joe Blow said:


> Interesting idea that's been done once or twice in the past. I just hope the thread hasn't been started too late with people on holidays. Still, it's worth seeing if there's any interest.
> 
> Anyone game to get the ball rolling?




Just incase:

ORG
ORI
CWN
ASL
FMG

They are beaten down stocks in the year of 2014. Personally, I think they are financially sound (won't go bankrupt the next day) and have solid history of earnings. Will repick if it starts in February.


----------



## Bazmate (31 December 2014)

*Re: Tips for 2015*

Ok, I'll have a crack:

EGP - I think uncertain times call for more gambling and there might be some surprises with a new Casino.
JBH - I just like the business model and I think there's upside in discretionary spending.
QAN - I like the lower oil prices and I think there's upside in discretionary spending.
IPL - They still supply blasting stocks for the big iron ore miners and they have fertiliser that might benefit from a renewed focus on food production in Australia.
BEN - just as a fifth cause I like it better than the other banks.....

Happy New Year, and don't drink too much


----------



## robusta (31 December 2014)

*Re: Tips for 2015*

Some of mine may be outside the ASX300 - for now...

DNA- Casino in Vietnam, the price is beaten down ATM

ICQ- Asia's version of Carsales.com

IPP- Asia's version if realestate.com

NVT- Growth business should be helped by lower A$

SRX- Some big trial results due soon also lots of overseas earnings.

Do we count dividends in this comp?


----------



## systematic (31 December 2014)

*Re: Tips for 2015*

As there's no stakes in this...I think we can be a bit casual about it...

If we want to make it an actual comp...we could:
- buy on open, Monday 2nd Feb (gives plenty of time for people to see this thread)
- see if we can hussle up a small prize
- have a rule around either an index (ASX300) or at least a min. market cap or volume requirement.  Want this to be realistic.

To do that properly, it would be fun to have weekly / monthly updates (like the monthly comp is updated nightly)...but that's beyond my time ability...I'd normally say yes, but I have to say no!


It would definitely be cool to run it as a proper comp.




Failing that....just leave it as a "your tips for 2015" thread...and (as there's no stakes) it's more just a see how you go thing.

@Robusta...being a one year holding period, yes - dividends would have to be counted.



I think a proper comp launched Feb would be great - but someone's got to volunteer to run the spreadsheet to track portfolios and post updates here.  Like I said, I can't do that.  But I'd be happy to see if I could hussle up a small prize somewhere...


----------



## ROE (31 December 2014)

*Re: Tips for 2015*

My, should we play texas holdem, pick 7 take best 5 
RFG 
SUL
ORL
SIQ
VED

Happy NY to all, Here to 2015 ... 2014 was a very busy year for me hope I have more time for stock in 2015


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 December 2014)

*Re: Tips for 2015*

RIO 
BHP

Ad infinitum

I am avoiding Banks atm.


----------



## Paavfc (31 December 2014)

*Re: Tips for 2015*

AEK - Uranium could outperform.
ENR - Possible discovery news coming.
RDM - The next Cannington ??
SGQ - The next SIR ??
TPP - Founder of MND and UGL now runs this Co..Class management.

Good Luck all for 2015 these are just my observations..


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (31 December 2014)

*Re: Tips for 2015*

if I had an ole amstrad buckling over the numbers and I had 1lazy K or Ten , I'd put it on BHP.

gg


----------



## KnowThePast (31 December 2014)

*Re: Tips for 2015*

I'll bite. All high risk plays, I am betting to win, not to have a sure return here 

NWH - any kind of recovery in the industry, or confirmation of order book for 2016 should see this re-rated.
CLT - returning to consistent profitability is a target that is strarting to look possible.
VET - many current problems, but if they are solved, the underlying business is worth a lot more than current market price.
SBB - possibly a fraud, but if not...
BOL - once downsized, and extra assets sold, valuation looks attractive.


----------



## Smurf1976 (31 December 2014)

*Re: Tips for 2015*

I think the oil plunge is over done and that it will go back up somewhat in due course.

So that's any stock which benefits from a rising oil price. Currently holding BPT, OSH, STO and WPL amongst oil and oil-related stocks.

That said, I do see timing as a risk with this one. Could be waiting a while....


----------



## tinhat (1 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*

HZN - oil price recovery.

TGS - the bottom can't be too far off for copper. 2015 might be too soon for copper to turn around but this company has been smashed recently and has put expansion plans to duplicate its electro-winning plant on hold until it pays down debt. Potential for it to go onto main grid power to reduce costs. If cash flows hold up to forecasts, it will pay down debt and should be re-rated at some stage if it can strengthen its balance sheet and also refinance debt on better terms. There is a good fundamental medium term outlook for this company albeit with some risk.

CDU - copper miner with plant nearing completion. There might be a light at the end of the tunnel. Processing plant should be going into commissioning and ramping up during 2015. About to list on Hong Kong exchange. Will probably be back in the ASX200 soon too if share price recovery has some legs.

GEM - although I've never owned this stock, the party might well continue for G8 for some time yet. There are hints that childcare payments will be boosted in the reforms to family welfare under development. This stock is on my short list at the moment. I've always been put off holding this stock by its chairman, Jenny Hutson.

FLT - oversold. Good value based on fundamentals. On the chart appears to be coming close to completing a head and shoulders pattern. Current price represents an acceptable dividend yield at a conservative payout ratio.


----------



## Ariyahn2011 (1 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*



tinhat said:


> HZN - oil price recovery.
> 
> TGS - the bottom can't be too far off for copper. 2015 might be too soon for copper to turn around but this company has been smashed recently and has put expansion plans to duplicate its electro-winning plant on hold until it pays down debt. Potential for it to go onto main grid power to reduce costs. If cash flows hold up to forecasts, it will pay down debt and should be re-rated at some stage if it can strengthen its balance sheet and also refinance debt on better terms. There is a good fundamental medium term outlook for this company albeit with some risk.
> 
> ...




I was in FLT. I didnt quite see much opportunity for FLT to grow in the med/long term. In terms of capital gains.


----------



## burglar (1 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> if I had an ole amstrad buckling over the numbers and I had 1lazy K or Ten , I'd put it on BHP.
> 
> gg




Ahh, ... the ole 6128


----------



## pinkboy (1 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*

Ill go 5 (of 11) of my current portfolio.  Also for interest sake, because they will be the base for my income in 2016.

BOQ:  Is the 'storm' behind them?  Hopefully!  Healthy dividends predicted next couple years.

WES:  My Consumer Staple of choice.  I feel it is more diversified and stronger than WOW.

ANZ:  Current largest holding.

CBA:  Will we see $100 this year?  Im predicting yes.  Should have topped up more on the last dip.

IAG:  Another income play.  This one will go either way.

pinkboy


----------



## pp88 (1 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*

XJO was up 6% including dividends for 2014. not too bad

XJO might be sideway for 2015


----------



## issh (1 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*

hmmm; I'll probably go for

*AJX: ($0.485): ALEXIUM INTERNATIONAL GROUP LIMITED*
Expecting big things in the eco-friendly fireproof clothing(a wide range of uses); 2014 was a big year, 2015 should be bigger


*1PG: ($1.180):  1-PAGE LIMITED*
A soon-to-be billion dollar company; is taking on new giant customers every week


*CWN: ($12.690): CROWN RESORTS LIMITED *
Should be the winning bid for a new casino at Brisbane CBD; against Echo Entertainment though. Announcement of winner released first half of 2015

*LNG: ($2.420): LIQUEFIED NATURAL GAS LIMITED*
Recently announced EPC contract with SK E&C Group
Management and stakeholders indicate LNGL remains on track to close the three major milestones early in 2015:

1) Binding lump sum EPC contract; 
2) FERC Notice of Schedule and DEIS;
3)Binding long term tolling agreements.

*STO: ($8.250): SANTOS LIMITED*
Had a dip on the second half of this year; should bounce back


----------



## Muschu (1 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*

Just for fun:

BOQ
GEM
NVT
WES
MIN


----------



## evilk9 (1 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*

BPT is all I got... Certainly see them on the way up! :1zhelp:


----------



## Ariyahn2011 (1 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*

SBB
STO
RIO
FMG
NCM 
DWS
TFC

Thoughts?


----------



## pinkboy (1 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*



Ariyahn2011 said:


> SBB
> STO
> RIO
> FMG
> ...




You provide the thoughts - not us!

pinkboy


----------



## skc (2 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*

Great idea.

1. ARI - I think there's some assets in this business that might attract suitors.
2. SEA - Hard not to pick an oil play for this game. SEA is close to the most beaten down stock.
3. QBE - A year of no bad news is sorely needed... and that alone would be enough for a decent rise.
4. MCS - I am still not sure if MCS or VET should win the "Worst float in last 12 months award". But MCS gets into this list for having a lower chance of going belly up.
5. IDT - A small concept pharma stock that has elements of a potential re-rating.


----------



## Purple XS2 (2 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*

For whomsoever collates these idle thoughts, I humbly offer:

AHZ - Admedus, biotech. 2015 might be the year the market sees a profitable future here, and values accordingly.
BLT - Benitec, biotech. A long way from actually producing anything marketable, but their field may yield stellar results.
AEI - Aeris. Industrial. Services industrial commercial water treatment, air-con. Their niche may find itself profitable.
EOS - Electro-optical systems, industrial. Star Wars, here we come (cue movie theme). They claim to be interested in tracking "space junk". Yeah, right. wink, wink.
AVX - Avexa, biotech. Or is that coal mining? A biotech zombie if ever there was, but hey: zombies are fashionable, and Avexa's weird journey could yet amaze and astound.

Now, if they all come up trumps, I'm buying an island to retire to. I hear "Australia" is for sale...?

Have a super 2015, all.

Regards,

P


----------



## burglar (2 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*

*MEP*x5

Why would I dilute my winnings by finding 4 obscure Biotechs


----------



## Smurf1976 (3 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*



burglar said:


> Ahh, ... the ole 6128




First computer I ever hooked a modem up to and went "online" with was one of those. Remember it well. The modem arrived, spent a lot of time reading the books on how to get it working, then had to move the 6128 into the kitchen since that's where the phone socket was.

It didn't connect to the internet as we know it today of course, no such thing as an internet service provider back then, but Viatel was around. Needless to say, I did move the 6128 out of the kitchen fairly soon and ran a phone extension line to it.

Also had a 464 back in the day. Complete with a green screen although I did in due course add a disk drive to it (machine came with tape drive only) as well as a separate 256K memory (set up to work as a second disk drive, though of course you'd lose all data if the machine was turned off). Worked out how to overclock the 464's tape drive too, getting a whopping 4 kbps transfer rate out of it. Good way to lose data doing that, but it usually worked.

Not that anybody under about 35 has a clue what I'm on about....

As for the market in 2015, my tip is oil stocks. The commodity has been beaten down too hard I think.


----------



## Ariyahn2011 (3 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*



pinkboy said:


> You provide the thoughts - not us!
> 
> pinkboy




Opps. 

STO - Oil low nearing. Get in it. As history shows, get in when their is panic and over the next 5 years lets assume oil recovers. 
RIO - Commodity prices will recover one day. Going through a healthy correction. Stick with the blue chips. RIO is great. Keep an eye on this bloke. 
OOO - Check out the ETF oil if your bullish on oil long term http://www.betashares.com.au/produc...f-currency-hedged-synthetic/#each-performance
FGM - Same as RIO. Good strong stock. 

Overall any minor/major corrections, get into the blue chips mainly.


----------



## krackdawg (3 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*

surprised by no love for SXY


----------



## Triathlete (3 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*



krackdawg said:


> surprised by no love for SXY




It is still in a confirmed downtrend...no confirmation yet that the trend has changed getting close maybe..time will tell..!!


----------



## nulla nulla (4 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*

These are my tips for 2015. starting prices as at 31 December 2014:


	Share	 *	Closing Price	* 		Capital				Earnings $				ROE				Dist $					Yield %					P/E				NTA $				Premium to NTA		          	Dexus	 *	6.970	*​  6,311,556,625​  0.4956​  7.11%​  0.3756​  * 5.39%​ *  14.06​  6.36​  9.59%​ 	Federation Centres	 *	2.870	*​  4,097,331,292​  0.3091​  10.77%​  0.1570​  * 5.47%​ *  9.29​  2.37​  21.10%​ 	Fortescue Metals	 *	2.740	*​  8,531,806,934​  0.9342​  34.09%​  0.2000​  * 7.30%​ *  2.93​  2.56​  7.03%​ 	Novion Property Group	 *	2.120	*​  6,466,754,141​  0.1361​  6.42%​  0.1360​  * 6.42%​ *  15.58​  1.90​  11.58%​ 	SCA Property Group	 *	1.855	*​  1,203,205,534​  0.1220​  6.58%​  0.1080​  * 5.82%​ *  15.20​  1.57​  18.15%​ 


Fortescue:  China's growth may slow but it will not stop. Iron ore will recover above the current price. While profits will dip due to the lower ore prices, increased volumes will still fill the coffers. Fortescue will continue to pay down debt. I see a lot of long term lift in the FMG share price as at 31 December 2014.

In respect of the A-REIT's, I believe that the four listed are presently underrated and have the most scope for lifting their share price above December 31 levels. FDC has a big gap between earnings and distribution. I suspect as they refinance and pay down debt they will free up more cash flow from earnings for dividends.


----------



## UMike (4 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*

Hey great idea.
Should start last week of Jan or first week Feb
Also there should be some sort of reasons behind the pick other than and bunch of 3 letter ASX code rampings.

For better or worse heres mine. 


*BHP* - Oversold. Maybe not at the moment but, By the end of the year should recover to close to last year's high

*CVN* - Got some great prospects. Also suffered with the drop in the oil Price. back to last year's high would be a %100 rise.

*KCN* - Very undervalued gold Stock. Taken a beating that not even I think was reasonable. Will bounce if the price of gold recovers.

*PAN* - Had a massive rise and then drop. I don't know too much about this company. A lot of a spec play in my opinion

*QBE* - Lucky (maybe) to have bought a massive amount at some very low prices (imo) a must to recover if I'm to have a good year next year.


I hold all except BHP.


----------



## needsajet (7 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*

I'm new here, so if this works for paying my dues, I'll track it. Here's a few suggested rules, including the rationale. Suggestions welcome (depending on workload)

Any 5 companies from ASX, minimum $0.10 at contest opening
 - suggested earlier, easy to track, one currency
 - minimum $0.10 includes plenty of choice 

Final choices by midnight Jan 16, opening value based on January 16, 2015 close
 - suggested to allow time
 - soon though, because some players have already picked, and anyone relying on the share market right now is paying attention while on holidays 
 - Allow those who have already picked to make changes by same deadline.

Optional - reason for choice in forum entry
 - suggested earlier for educational value
 - some people may prefer not, or be unable, to provide reasons

Each pick equally weighted
 - ease of tracking

Dividends added as a cash balance without income
 - ease of tracking

Updated monthly, closing price on last trading day of each month.

Final valuation, January 15, 2016 close
 - evens it out to 12 months, and no work for me around New Year's

*eyes covered, hoping there's lots of overlapping picks


----------



## systematic (8 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*



needsajet said:


> I'm new here, so if this works for paying my dues, I'll track it.




Gosh, that's kind of you.  
If you really want to do it - I think you've got a nice and easy set of rules.  

The only thing I'd suggest, is if the closing time for tips is midnight Jan 16, that you maybe ought to use Monday's open price as the buy price (in which case the closing time for tips could maybe be Sunday 18 Jan)...but happy either way.  If you're willing to track it for everyone, that makes it a lot more fun!


----------



## systematic (8 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*

If needsajet is going to track this for everyone I'll re-submit to include "any stocks"


On the non-comp / 'whatever' basis...here are my 5 from the ASX300, in alpha order...


API	Australian Pharmaceutical Industries Ltd*

LLC	Lend Lease Group*

NUF	Nufarm Limited*

QAN	Qantas Airways Limited*

TGA	Thorn Group Limited*


I'll take them on open, Friday 9 Jan...


----------



## Logique (8 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*

My picks for 2015 are:

AMM - Amcom Tele
BHP - BHP
FMG - Fortescue Metals
ILU - Iluka Resources
STO - Santos

So if there's a multi-year resources Bear, I'm in trouble.

Thanks Needsajet for that offer to track it all for us. Don't want to load you up unnecessarily, but quarterly updates would be great.


----------



## needsajet (8 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*

OK, good idea - changed to Monday, January 19 opening price as the starting values.

*Deadline* for tips will be *Midnight, Sunday, January 18*.

We have 20 contestants so far. I'll aim for monthly updates to keep it interesting.


----------



## systematic (8 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*



systematic said:


> On the non-comp / 'whatever' basis...here are my 5 from the ASX300, in alpha order...
> 
> 
> API	Australian Pharmaceutical Industries Ltd*
> ...





Looking only at smaller market caps <200m I have....

AOH	Altona Mining Limited

LAU	Lindsay Australia Limited

PTL	Pental Ltd.

REX	Regional Express Holdings Limited

RND	Rand Mining Limited


----------



## systematic (8 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*

needsajet, feel free to monitor my large and small cap " tips" if you want...

However, these are my comp entries based on "all stocks" - entering now in case I don't get a chance next weekend.


APN	APN News & Media Limited

AIZ	Air New Zealand Limited

ASB	Austal Limited

REX	Regional Express Holdings Limited

LAU	Lindsay Australia Limited



_Purely for interest sake; if REX and LAU were considered too low volume (which I know is not a criteria in the comp, I would replace them with LLC and TSE_


----------



## needsajet (10 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*

Will do and thanks for everyone's explanations of their picks.

I can see a couple of questions we'll need feedback about.

1. Some contestants chose less than 5 stocks. I suggest we equally weight whatever is picked. If it's one stock, 100% on that one. If it's 4 stocks then 25% each. For those who have picked 5 stocks, 20% each.

2. Some choices are thinly traded. I suggest we start the value at the first trade after the chosen opening value. I suggest we do the final value on the last trade before our closing time.


----------



## Klogg (10 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*

My picks if I'm not too late:

SSM - Service Stream
DDR - Dicker Data
TSM - ThinkSmart (this dutch auction + on-market buyback shows how keen the Chairman is to maximise his portion of the earnings from the UK)
UOS - United Overseas (no real reason other than it's at a bigger discount to BV than normal)
BOL - Boom Logistics (even if resale of assets takes place at 30% lower than current book value, much $$$ to be made)


----------



## systematic (10 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*



needsajet said:


> 1. Some contestants chose less than 5 stocks. I suggest we equally weight whatever is picked. If it's one stock, 100% on that one. If it's 4 stocks then 25% each. For those who have picked 5 stocks, 20% each.




...Agreed - simplest way.



needsajet said:


> 2. Some choices are thinly traded. I suggest we start the value at the first trade after the chosen opening value. I suggest we do the final value on the last trade before our closing time.




...I know, I would've preferred everyone stick to a realistic minimum $ volume - the point (well, mine anyway) was to keep this real life.  More so than the monthly comp.  But that's too hard to control, so I agree with your suggestion to at least go with a real traded value _after_ the comp starts.  For mine, I'm going to revise my tips and make sure they all have $100k average daily $ volume.



Hopefully we get a few more people join in!


----------



## Logique (11 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*



needsajet said:


> Will do and thanks for everyone's explanations of their picks.
> 
> I can see a couple of questions we'll need feedback about.
> 
> 1. Some contestants chose less than 5 stocks. I suggest we equally weight whatever is picked. If it's one stock, 100% on that one. If it's 4 stocks then 25% each. For those who have picked 5 stocks, 20% each.....



I disagree Needsajet, this would just create unnecessary work for you, and undermine the overall test of stock picking ability.  Pick 5 stocks or entry refused.

Let it be an equal footing from the start.  It's a lot easier to jag a result on one or two stocks.


----------



## nulla nulla (11 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*



Logique said:


> I disagree Needsajet, this would just create unnecessary work for you, and undermine the overall test of stock picking ability.  Pick 5 stocks or entry refused.
> 
> Let it be an equal footing from the start.  It's a lot easier to jag a result on one or two stocks.




I agree with Logique. 

1.The required number of shares should be *five (5)* as originally proposed: 
2.As it is a competition for 2015, I consider that the closing price of 31 December 2014 should be the starting point and the finish be the closing price for 31 December 2015: 
3.I recommend that the closing date for entrants should be Friday 16 January (certainly not later than the end of January): 
4. The competition should be a straight comparison between the opening price and the closing price. Dividends should not be included as there are timing differences with stocks going exdiv and paying the div across the bourse: 
5. No penny dreadfulls, the picks must come from at least the ASX300: and
6. Selections do not have to be unique.

Just my 2 Cents worth. I Joe wants to set a cut off point for entries I am happy to set up a spread sheet for the entrants and their choices and provide monthly updates in this thread.


----------



## nulla nulla (11 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*

These are the entries collated so far. If I have missed any please pipe up. Anyone that hasn't nominated five (5) shares please feel free to add them. So far there are about 64 shares chosen, the most popular being sto.


	Name		First		Second		Third		Fourth		Fifth	      	Ariyahn2011		sto		rio		ooo		fgm	 	Bazmate		egp		jbh		qan		ipl		ben		Burglar		mep	    	evilk9		bpt	    	Garpel Gumnut		rio		bhp	   	hhse		org		ori		cwn		asl		fmg		issh		ajx		ipg		cwn		lng		sto		Klogg		ssm		ddr		tsm		uos		bol		Know the past		nwh		clt		vet		sbb		bol		Krackdawg		sxy	    	logique		amm		bhp		fmg		ilu		sto		Muschu		boq		gem		nvt		wes		min		nulla nulla		dxs		fdc		fmg		nvn		scp		Paavfc		aek		enr		rdm		sgq		tpp		PinkBoy		boq		wes		anz		cba		iag		PurpleSX2		ahz		blt		aei		eos		avx		Robusta		dna		icq		ipp		nvt		srx		ROE		rfg		sul		orl		siq		ved		skc		ari		sea		qbg		mcs		idt		Smurf1976		bpt		osh		sto		wpl	 	Systematic		apn		aiz		asb		rex		lau		tinhat		tgs		cdu		gem		hzn		flt		Umike		bhp		cvn		kcn		pan		qbg


----------



## Chipmunk3d (11 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*

My tips are 1.AJX  a huge potential
                 2. NEU awaiting FDA approval
                 3. IPH leaders in intellectual property law
                 4. OSH.  Oversold low cost producer
                 5. VOC synergies with AMM marriage


----------



## nulla nulla (11 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*



Chipmunk3d said:


> My tips are 1.AJX  a huge potential
> 2. NEU awaiting FDA approval
> 3. IPH leaders in intellectual property law
> 4. OSH.  Oversold low cost producer
> 5. VOC synergies with AMM marriage




Welcome Chipmunk3d and congratulations on your first post (after 18 months lurking, well done)  .


----------



## needsajet (12 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*



nulla nulla said:


> I agree with Logique.
> 
> 1.The required number of shares should be *five (5)* as originally proposed:
> 2.As it is a competition for 2015, I consider that the closing price of 31 December 2014 should be the starting point and the finish be the closing price for 31 December 2015:
> ...




That's great, thanks, nulla nulla. Happy to defer. I'll send my picks by the deadline.


----------



## shouldaindex (13 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*

Haven't put much thought into this but going by some criteria I use:

- FLT
- TRS
- EAX
- MVF
- TOX

If you look at Effecient Market Hypothesis, the best pockets to counter this is with extreme behavioural psychology.  So all 5 have had panic selloffs and 30% or more off their peaks, and as a bonus a few have established a floor so not to have to guess extreme behaviours.

Then looking at what will take the SP up apart, I'm looking at EPS expectations and think there are upsides if there are any surprises in EPS for the coming year.  

My expectation on my predictions is that 2 or 3 will fulfill my reasoning, and hopefully the others do mediocre enough, so overall there's an above market return.


----------



## burglar (13 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*



nulla nulla said:


> ... 5. No penny dreadfulls, the picks must come from at least the ASX300 ...




Disagree with "the picks must come from at least the ASX300"

This unduly favours Value Investors and lovers of Large Caps.

Now I have to decide if I will graciously accede or acrimoniously withdraw.  

List for ASX300:

http://www.asx.com.au/documents/resources/sp_asx_300_v3.pdf


Ok My revised picks:

*AGO* ATLAS IRON LIMITED

*BCI* BC IRON LIMITED

*FMG* FORTESCUE METALS GROUP LTD

*FMS* FLINDERS MINES LIMITED

*GBG* GINDALBIE METALS LTD


----------



## KnowThePast (13 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*



burglar said:


> Disagree with "the picks must come from at least the ASX300"
> 
> This unduly favours Value Investors and lovers of Large Caps.




I agree, I would like to see entire ASX in the comp. I think it was a good suggestion to take first traded price, rather than closing price to make it fair.


----------



## jbocker (13 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*

Hey if its not too late...
Could I please enter

STO
MRM
SWM
NWH
WPL


----------



## nulla nulla (13 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*



burglar said:


> Disagree with "the picks must come from at least the ASX300"
> 
> This unduly favours Value Investors and lovers of Large Caps.
> 
> ...




Feel free to ignore the ASX300 suggestion. Several others have and have nominated shares of, how shall I put it, extremely low value.


----------



## nulla nulla (13 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*

The updated list of tips follows. Burglar, do you want to substitute "mep" in place of one of your asx picks?


		Name			First		Second		Third		Fourth		Fifth	       *	Ariyahn2011	* 	fgm		ooo		rio		sto	  *	Bazmate	* 	ben		egp		ipl		jbh		qan	 *	Burglar	* 	ago		bci		fmg		fms		gbg	 *	Chipmunk3d	* 	ajx		iph		neu		osh		voc	 *	evilk9	* 	bpt	     *	Garpel Gumnut	* 	bhp		rio	    *	hhse	* 	asl		cwn		fmg		org		ori	 *	issh	* 	ajx		cwn		ipg		lng		sto	 *	jbocker	* 	mrm		nwh		sto		swm		wpl	 *	Klogg	* 	bol		ddr		ssm		tsm		uos	 *	Know the past	* 	bol		clt		nwh		sbb		vet	 *	Krackdawg	* 	sxy	     *	logique	* 	amm		bhp		fmg		ilu		sto	 *	Muschu	* 	boq		gem		min		nvt		wes	 *	nulla nulla	* 	dxs		fdc		fmg		nvn		scp	 *	Paavfc	* 	aek		enr		rdm		sgq		tpp	 *	PinkBoy	* 	anz		boq		cba		iag		wes	 *	PurpleSX2	* 	aei		ahz		avx		blt		eos	 *	Robusta	* 	dna		icq		ipp		nvt		srx	 *	ROE	* 	orl		rfg		siq		sul		ved	 *	shouldaindex	* 	eax		flt		mvf		tox		trs	 *	skc	* 	ari		idt		mcs		qbg		sea	 *	Smurf1976	* 	bpt		osh		sto		wpl	  *	Systematic	* 	aiz		apn		asb		lau		rex	 *	tinhat	* 	cdu		flt		gem		hzn		tgs	 *	Umike	* 	bhp		cvn		kcn		pan		qbg


----------



## systematic (13 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*

nulla nulla,

Thanks for doing this.  As you are prepared to put the work in, your rules are the ones we go by in my book (as they keep to the spirit of the comp anyway).  

Understand re: the dividends (the individual can always reply to the thread down the track to post the "with dividends" return)

Pity about the volume or index requirement.  Too hard to enforce / manage for you.  I mean it's a pity that people don't consider that when posting their picks.  I really wanted it to be a comp where people would / are actually buying these stocks - i.e. realistic volumes.  Nothing can be done about that - I just note that it's a pity, because of course, when you compete in the monthly comp there are advantages to not being "real life" in your picks.

I'm still going to make all my picks a reasonable min. volume.



My only suggestion nulla nulla is to post again to the thread with a closing date clearly marked.  Mid or end Jan - whichever you want.  You're the one putting the effort in - thanks again!


----------



## nulla nulla (13 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*



systematic said:


> nulla nulla,
> 
> Thanks for doing this.  As you are prepared to put the work in, your rules are the ones we go by in my book (as they keep to the spirit of the comp anyway).
> 
> ...




Nominations can close At Midnight Friday 16 January 2015. That way I can finalise the lists etc over the weekend.


----------



## The Falcon (13 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*

Nulla, I'm in ;

ELD
STO
SVW
ORG
WOW


----------



## pixel (13 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*

Thanks for volunteering, nulla nulla 

AAC - looks like a continuation breakout; hopefully following through
DRM - assuming gold will recover more quickly than other materials
RIC - more and more people want to eat more and better
TLG - because Sweden is less risky than Mozambique; it's also closer to Market
WOR - as a proxy for oil and gas, should the segment pick up during 2015


----------



## peter2 (13 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*

Tips for 2015: (No spec's, all > 1.00)

*TOL*: Will benefit from an improving economic outlook, long before the economy actually does improve
*OSH*: + *WPL*: Oversold with political interference of the oil price, normal oil supply/demand dynamics should resume during the year.
*HSN*: Will benefit from ongoing need for the utility suppliers to make their billing more complex in order to improve their margins.
*SMX*: Should benefit from demand for technology to drive improvements in productivity.


----------



## Logique (13 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*



nulla nulla said:


> I agree with Logique.
> 
> 1.The required number of shares should be *five (5)* as originally proposed:
> 2.As it is a competition for 2015, I consider that the closing price of 31 December 2014 should be the starting point and the finish be the closing price for 31 December 2015:
> ...



Thanks for the offer Nulla Nulla, no problem with your 1. to 6.


----------



## So_Cynical (13 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*



nulla nulla said:


> I agree with Logique.
> 
> 5. No penny dreadfulls, the picks must come from at least the ASX300:




How about the all ords (500) - ASX300 is so limited.


----------



## burglar (13 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*



nulla nulla said:


> The updated list of tips follows. Burglar, do you want to substitute "mep" in place of one of your asx picks?




Kind of you to offer, ...
I see the need to keep the worst of penny dreads out of the Comp.


----------



## nulla nulla (13 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*



So_Cynical said:


> How about the all ords (500) - ASX300 is so limited.




The ASX300 suggestion has been dropped. Any All-Ords shares are fine. My preference was shares valued at $0.10 or more (as per the monthly comp rules) as at the close of trade 31 December 2014. However there are already shares nominated that are below this level, so it isn't worth being picky about (imo).


----------



## Wysiwyg (13 January 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

*CDD* - business is in engineering the needs of modern society. I envision the general standard of living in the world to continue improving.
*CCL* - household name and cometh the product geographical expansion, cometh the profits.
*NVT* - with machines doing more and more labour intensive work these days plus the advancement in computer technology, more brains are gonna be makin' the bacon in the future.
*TGR* - once the Asian seas have been reaped bare, fish will need to be sourced elsewhere. 
*TOX* - professionally run state of the art waste management business with room to groove.

My research time is freely donated to Aussie Stock Forums.


----------



## So_Cynical (13 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*



nulla nulla said:


> The ASX300 suggestion has been dropped. Any All-Ords shares are fine. My preference was shares valued at $0.10 or more (as per the monthly comp rules) as at the close of trade 31 December 2014. However there are already shares nominated that are below this level, so it isn't worth being picky about (imo).




Brilliant.

----------------------


 *CLV* - Clover (0.30) Over sold on profit decline due to a negative third party event and subsequent decline in profit, global market, niche Australian manufacturer.

 *RIC* - Ridley (0.94) Over sold on business repositioning and asset sales that resulted in a profit decline, Australian manufacturer that dominates its markets, Novaq a game changing new product.

 *VED* - Veda (2.29) Big data market dominator with potential to be anything, has established relationships with all the banks and lending providers and a massive data base.

 *ACX* - Aconex (1.75) Just listed and trading at under issue price, another stock that could turn out to be anything, global market with a very controllable cost base selling into an establish & expanding niche market.

*MXI* - Maxitrans (0.53) Over sold on profit decline due to business repositioning, acquisitions and market down turn, niche manufacturer with operations in AU, NZ and China.

No oil and no Gold - lots of niche  Probably playing it to safe.


----------



## Miner (13 January 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

Thanks to Burglar
My  tips are :
AGO
PXG
NEA
BNO
CDD 
BLT
TGR
CCL
MYR 
FMG
SPDR200
AMM
IGO


----------



## notting (13 January 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

I've decided to use this thread to find shorts that I may not have thought of.
That's my entry.
Is that OK?


----------



## pixel (13 January 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*



Miner said:


> Thanks to Burglar
> My  tips are :
> AGO
> PXG
> ...




I believe we settled on 4 or max. 5 stocks.
... and Long trades would always be implied ...


----------



## trillionaire#1 (14 January 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

I do love a good comp ,count me in guys.

Had a quick look over my watchlists looking for some value and diversity,
Anyway here's my five picks :

1 - MRM
2 - BYL
3 - FLN
4 - LGD
5 - FLT.


----------



## nulla nulla (14 January 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

Five (5) nominations please Miner, otherwise the list/table would be unmanageable. As at 7:30am we have 32 entrants for 116 Shares with entries pending for "Miner", "needsajet" and "notting" if he can narrow the field down and nominate five (5) longs. .


----------



## needsajet (16 January 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

TOL
MRM
JBH
RIO
AMM

Good luck, All


----------



## Miner (16 January 2015)

*Re: Tips for 2015*

Nulla Nulla/Admin for this thread 

I was out of station without access to computer and found my tipping not in the list.
I also noticed there was a restriction of 4/5 scrips and I gave too many.
If not too late, can first five be considered from my published tips ?

Thanks


----------



## Miner (16 January 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*



pixel said:


> I believe we settled on 4 or max. 5 stocks.
> ... and Long trades would always be implied ...




If not too late, can first five be included ?
Thanks


----------



## KnowThePast (16 January 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

It's not fair! Two of my picks (CLT, VET) increased over 30% since end of year. Couldn't they wait until the competition starts!

My revised list, if not too late:

PHG
BOL
VET
ARI
SSM


----------



## systematic (16 January 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*



KnowThePast said:


> It's not fair! Two of my picks (CLT, VET) increased over 30% since end of year. Couldn't they wait until the competition starts!




It's not fair, is it?  Earlier this week, CMG was one of my top rated stocks (and was going to be a revised pick) and just from being a bit slow etc missed the gap up.  Happens!


----------



## systematic (16 January 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

Revised picks (from "all stocks" with a very small volume requirement) 

PEH
API
AVG
REX
LAU


Thanks nulla nulla


----------



## systematic (17 January 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

Just for interest later on...
My 5 from the ASX 300:

API
ASB
TSE
QAN
EVN


----------



## nulla nulla (17 January 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*



KnowThePast said:


> It's not fair! Two of my picks (CLT, VET) increased over 30% since end of year. Couldn't they wait until the competition starts!
> 
> My revised list, if not too late:
> 
> ...






systematic said:


> It's not fair, is it?  Earlier this week, CMG was one of my top rated stocks (and was going to be a revised pick) and just from being a bit slow etc missed the gap up.  Happens!





I'm using the closing prices for 31 December 2014 (which are also the closing prices for 01 January 2015) as the starting point. So some have gapped up and (unfortunately) some have gapped down. However it is equal to everyone.

There are 34 Entrants for 117 shares.


----------



## nulla nulla (17 January 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

The entrants and selections (in alphabetic order for ease of management) are as follows:


		Name			First		Second		Third		Fourth		Fifth	       *	Ariyahn2011	* 	fgm		ooo		rio		sto	  *	Bazmate	* 	ben		egp		ipl		jbh		qan	 *	Burglar	* 	ago		bci		fmg		fms		gbg	 *	Chipmunk3d	* 	ajx		iph		neu		osh		voc	 *	evilk9	* 	bpt	     *	Garpel Gumnut	* 	bhp		rio	    *	hhse	* 	asl		cwn		fmg		org		ori	 *	issh	* 	ajx		cwn		ipg		lng		sto	 *	jbocker	* 	mrm		nwh		sto		swm		wpl	 *	Klogg	* 	bol		ddr		ssm		tsm		uos	 *	Know the past	* 	bol		clt		nwh		sbb		vet	 *	Krackdawg	* 	sxy	     *	logique	* 	amm		bhp		fmg		ilu		sto	 *	Miner	* 	ago		bno		cdd		nea		pxg	 *	Muschu	* 	boq		gem		min		nvt		wes	 *	needsajet	* 	amm		jbh		mrm		rio		tol	 *	nulla nulla	* 	dxs		fdc		fmg		nvn		scp	 *	Paavfc	* 	aek		enr		rdm		sgq		tpp	 *	peter2	* 	hsn		osh		smx		tol		wpl	 *	PinkBoy	* 	anz		boq		cba		iag		wes	 *	pixel	* 	aac		drm		ric		tlg		wor	 *	PurpleSX2	* 	aei		ahz		avx		blt		eos	 *	Robusta	* 	dna		icq		ipp		nvt		srx	 *	ROE	* 	orl		rfg		siq		sul		ved	 *	shouldaindex	* 	eax		flt		mvf		tox		trs	 *	skc	* 	ari		idt		mcs		qbg		sea	 *	Smurf1976	* 	bpt		osh		sto		wpl	  *	So_Cynical	* 	acx		clv		mxi		ric		ved	 *	Systematic	* 	aiz		apn		asb		lau		rex	 *	The Falcon	* 	eld		org		sto		svw		wow	 *	tinhat	* 	cdu		flt		gem		hzn		tgs	 *	trillionare#1	* 	byl		fln		flt		lgd		mrm	 *	Umike	* 	bhp		cvn		kcn		pan		qbg	 *	wysiwyg	* 	ccl		cdd		nvt		tgr		tox	


If there are any transcription errors please let me know.  Last week I set up a watch list in incrediblecharts to make it easier to track the monthly changes, however I have a few more shares now to add to the list.  I should be able to post an expanded table later this weekend with the closing prices for 31/12/2014. To be fair, knowthepast did ask to change his selections before midnight last night. 

*knowthepast*, If you still want to change your selections or are happy to run with your original selections, let me know.


----------



## systematic (17 January 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

Oh, I didn't twig to that bit re: Dec 31 prices - my bad.  For some reason I had it in my head that we'd use an open after the comp entries ended (to avoid forward looking).

Hence I got my tips based on most recent data posted by one minute to midnight!

If using Dec 31 I'd best stick with previous tips, as they came from data around new years.


----------



## Logique (17 January 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

Still some that haven't picked 5. 

Garpal is the worst of these and ought to be censured.


----------



## KnowThePast (17 January 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*



nulla nulla said:


> *knowthepast*, If you still want to change your selections or are happy to run with your original selections, let me know.




Thanks nulla nulla,

If you are using closing prices from 31st Dec, please keep my original selection. 

It would be unfair for me to change it after the fact.


----------



## burglar (18 January 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

Set the basics in concrete.
Leave the fine-tuning until the next comp.
Vacillating is not in anyone's best interests.

Let the fun begin!


----------



## tinhat (18 January 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

Hi Nulla Nulla, I just looked through the thread and the last I could find is that nominations close midnight 16 Jan. If it's not too late (because the market doesn't open for another 12 hours) can I change one of my stocks - take out CDU and replace with BCI? If that's not possible, no dramas. It's only a game. Thanks.


----------



## drillinto (19 January 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

Graphite market was good in 2014. In 2015 it will be even better...

My picks are five junior graphite companies: KNL, MNS, MTA, TON, VXL.


----------



## nulla nulla (19 January 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

Midnight Friday 16 January 2015 was nominated as the closing time as this would enable me to use the weekend to compile the entrant data, complete the incredible charts watch list, collate the nominated share closing prices for 31 December 2014 and prepare some tables for ongoing reporting.

If I accept changes to entries and or additional entries after the nominated close off, I would be obliged to continue to accept other changes/entrants etc. So I will try to put as nice a spin on this as I possibly can.....

"They repossessed my car, I said , "I'll get it back again..... I'll fight those
 finance people to the end."
 "Here's my delinquent payment, and I'll give you some to boot,"
 "Now gimme back my car and take my loot!"
 They said, "I think you're just a little bit late..... We can't mess around
 while you procrastinate!"
 "We auctioned off your car..Well, you know, that's the way we are... Sorry,
 you're a little too late!"

So then I had to catch the city bus to get to work on time, missed the one at
 eight, had to take the one at nine.
 I finally got to work about a quarter after ten,
 And I went to tell the foreman where I'd been.......
 He said, "I think you're just a little bit late.... and fella, that's the kind
 of thing I hate."
 "I don't want to make you sore, but we can't use you anymore.... Sorry, you're a
 little too late!"

Then my wife packed up and left.... I said, "She can't do that to me!"
 "I guess I'll have to show her what a lover I can be!"
 So I bought a dozen roses and I said, "Baby, please come home! Your lover boy
 can't stand to be alone!"
 She said, "I think you're just a little bit late...... You see, I went and found
 myself another mate!"
 "He's handsomer than you, he's got a car..... he's working too! Sorry, you're a
 little too late!"

Well after the divorce, I ended up without a dime..... As you can see, I was
 forced to live a life of sin and crime.
 I gambled and I plundered...... I smoked and cursed and drank....
 I even tried to rob the local bank!
 They said, "I think you're just a little bit late. See there's nothing in our
 vault for you to take."
 "You're the second crook today, the other robber got away! Sorry, you're a
 little too late!"

Now the time I've spent in jail has made me see where I was wrong......
 I decided to repent and take it easy from now on.
 But when I die and climb those golden stairs on Judgement Day..... Saint
 Peter'll probably look at me and say,
 "I think you're just a little bit late. See, we're all full up right now, you'll
 have to wait."
 "Why don't you go on down below....... if something breaks, we'll let you know."

"Sorry, you're a little too late!"


----------



## nulla nulla (19 January 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

This is the completed list of entrants with the closing prices for 31 December 2014. If you want, you can probably print it off or copy and paste it so you can easily track how your selections are progressing. I will post an update each month end with the comparison of the 31 December 2014 prices and the respective month end prices. Good luck.


		Name				Share					31-Dec-14						31-Dec-15						Change $						Change %						Portfolio			      			Change %			 *	Ariyahn2011	*  *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	ooo	*  *	28.910	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	rio	*  *	58.000	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​    ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  *	Bazmate	*  *	ben	*  *	12.810	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	egp	*  *	3.790	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	ipl	*  *	3.190	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	jbh	*  *	15.790	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	qan	*  *	2.400	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​  *	Burglar	*  *	ago	*  *	0.165	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	bci	*  *	0.530	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	fms	*  *	0.013	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	gbg	*  *	0.020	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​  *	Chipmunk3d	*  *	ajx	*  *	0.485	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	iph	*  *	3.500	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	neu	*  *	0.120	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	osh	*  *	7.890	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	voc	*  *	6.400	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​  *	evilk9	*  *	bpt	*  *	1.045	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​    ​  ​  ​  ​  ​    ​  ​  ​  ​  ​    ​  ​  ​  ​  ​    ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  *	Garpel Gumnut	*  *	bhp	*  *	29.370	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	rio	*  *	58.000	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​    ​  ​  ​  ​  ​    ​  ​  ​  ​  ​    ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  *	hhse	*  *	asl	*  *	0.390	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	cwn	*  *	12.690	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	org	*  *	11.670	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	ori	*  *	18.950	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​  *	issh	*  *	ajx	*  *	0.485	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	cwn	*  *	12.690	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	1pg	*  *	1.180	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	lng	*  *	2.420	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​  *	jblocker	*  *	mrm	*  *	1.240	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	nwh	*  *	0.360	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	swm	*  *	1.350	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	wpl	*  *	38.010	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​  *	Klogg	*  *	bol	*  *	0.140	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	ddr	*  *	1.570	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	ssm	*  *	0.185	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	tsm	*  *	0.335	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	uos	*  *	0.500	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​  *	Know the past	*  *	bol	*  *	0.140	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	clt	*  *	0.190	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	nwh	*  *	0.360	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	sbb	*  *	0.068	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	vet	*  *	0.225	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​  *	Krackdawg	*  *	sxy	*  *	0.320	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​    ​  ​  ​  ​  ​    ​  ​  ​  ​  ​    ​  ​  ​  ​  ​    ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  *	logique	*  *	amm	*  *	2.930	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	bhp	*  *	29.370	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	ilu	*  *	5.950	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​  *	Miner	*  *	ago	*  *	0.165	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	bno	*  *	0.430	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	cdd	*  *	3.420	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	nea	*  *	0.665	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	pxg	*  *	0.098	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​  *	Muschu	*  *	boq	*  *	12.180	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	gem	*  *	4.170	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	min	*  *	7.580	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	nvt	*  *	5.080	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	wes	*  *	41.720	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​  *	needsajet	*  *	amm	*  *	2.930	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	jbh	*  *	15.790	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	mrm	*  *	1.240	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	rio	*  *	58.000	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	tol	*  *	5.890	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​  *	nulla nulla	*  *	dxs	*  *	6.970	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	fdc	*  *	2.870	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	nvn	*  *	2.120	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	scp	*  *	1.855	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​  *	Paavfc	*  *	aek	*  *	0.072	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	enr	*  *	0.130	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	rdm	*  *	0.081	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	sgq	*  *	0.063	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	tpp	*  *	0.050	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​  *	peter2	*  *	hsn	*  *	1.820	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	osh	*  *	7.890	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	smx	*  *	3.530	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	tol	*  *	5.890	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	wpl	*  *	38.010	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​  *	PinkBoy	*  *	anz	*  *	32.090	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	boq	*  *	12.180	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	cba	*  *	85.650	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	iag	*  *	6.250	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	wes	*  *	41.720	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​  *	pixel	*  *	aac	*  *	1.480	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	drm	*  *	0.480	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	ric	*  *	0.940	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	tlg	*  *	0.240	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	wor	*  *	10.080	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​  *	PurpleSX2	*  *	aei	*  *	0.290	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	ahz	*  *	0.120	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	avx	*  *	0.016	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	blt	*  *	0.955	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	eos	*  *	0.815	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​  *	Robusta	*  *	dna	*  *	0.755	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	icq	*  *	1.090	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	ipp	*  *	2.680	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	nvt	*  *	5.080	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	srx	*  *	28.370	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​  *	ROE	*  *	orl	*  *	3.800	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	rfg	*  *	5.760	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	sig	*  *	1.465	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	sul	*  *	7.150	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	ved	*  *	2.290	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​  *	shouldaindex	*  *	eax	*  *	2.400	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	flt	*  *	32.620	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	mvf	*  *	1.400	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	tox	*  *	2.380	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	trs	*  *	6.150	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​  *	skc	*  *	ari	*  *	0.215	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	idt	*  *	0.150	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	mcs	*  *	0.235	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	qbe	*  *	11.210	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	sea	*  *	0.525	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​  *	Smurf1976	*  *	bpt	*  *	1.045	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	osh	*  *	7.890	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	wpl	*  *	38.010	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​    ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  *	So_Cynical	*  *	acx	*  *	1.760	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	clv	*  *	0.300	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	mxi	*  *	0.530	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	ric	*  *	0.940	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	ved	*  *	2.290	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​  *	Systematic	*  *	aiz	*  *	2.370	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	apn	*  *	0.835	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	asb	*  *	1.505	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	lau	*  *	0.390	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	rex	*  *	1.030	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​  *	The Falcon	*  *	eld	*  *	2.400	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	org	*  *	11.670	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	svw	*  *	5.820	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	wow	*  *	30.680	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​  *	tinhat	*  *	cdu	*  *	1.950	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	flt	*  *	32.620	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	gem	*  *	4.170	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	hzn	*  *	0.160	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	tgs	*  *	0.130	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​  *	trillionare#1	*  *	byl	*  *	0.380	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	fln	*  *	0.650	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	flt	*  *	32.620	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	lgd	*  *	0.250	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	mrm	*  *	1.240	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​  *	Umike	*  *	bhp	*  *	29.370	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	cvn	*  *	0.135	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	kcn	*  *	0.660	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	pan	*  *	0.420	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	qbe	*  *	11.210	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​  *	wysiwyg	*  *	ccl	*  *	9.320	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	cdd	*  *	3.420	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	nvt	*  *	5.080	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	tgr	*  *	3.910	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​   *	tox	*  *	2.380	*​  ​  ​  ​  ​


----------



## systematic (19 January 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

Good on you nulla nulla...thanks for doing this!


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 January 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

Yes thank you for the time you have given nulla nulla.


----------



## Logique (19 January 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

+1 thanks Nulla Nulla.

I've surged into the red ink already. Only one out of five is ahead atm.


----------



## Toyota Lexcen (21 January 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

Yeah thanks nulla nulla, we be great thread for the year


----------



## issh (22 January 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

Thanks nulla, and all the best guys.


----------



## nulla nulla (1 February 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

The update for *closing prices as at 30 January 2015 *for the 2015 Tipping Competition follows:



	Name				Share					31-Dec-14						30-Jan-15						Change $						Change %						Portfolio			      			Change %			 *	Ariyahn2011	*  *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	2.360	*​  *	-0.380	*​  *	-13.87%	*​  ​   *	ooo	*  *	28.910	*​  *	23.690	*​  *	-5.220	*​  *	-18.06%	*​  ​   *	rio	*  *	58.000	*​  *	57.560	*​  *	-0.440	*​  *	-0.76%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	7.880	*​  *	-0.370	*​  *	-4.48%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-9.29%	*​  *	Bazmate	*  *	ben	*  *	12.810	*​  *	13.380	*​  *	0.570	*​  *	4.45%	*​  ​   *	egp	*  *	3.790	*​  *	4.050	*​  *	0.260	*​  *	6.86%	*​  ​   *	ipl	*  *	3.190	*​  *	3.610	*​  *	0.420	*​  *	13.17%	*​  ​   *	jbh	*  *	15.790	*​  *	15.790	*​  *	0.000	*​  *	0.00%	*​  ​   *	qan	*  *	2.400	*​  *	2.610	*​  *	0.210	*​  *	8.75%	*​  *	6.65%	*​  *	Burglar	*  *	ago	*  *	0.165	*​  *	0.170	*​  *	0.005	*​  *	3.03%	*​  ​   *	bci	*  *	0.530	*​  *	0.465	*​  *	-0.065	*​  *	-12.26%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	2.360	*​  *	-0.380	*​  *	-13.87%	*​  ​   *	fms	*  *	0.013	*​  *	0.015	*​  *	0.002	*​  *	15.38%	*​  ​   *	gbg	*  *	0.020	*​  *	0.021	*​  *	0.001	*​  *	5.00%	*​  *	-0.54%	*​  *	Chipmunk3d	*  *	ajx	*  *	0.485	*​  *	0.705	*​  *	0.220	*​  *	45.36%	*​  ​   *	iph	*  *	3.500	*​  *	3.750	*​  *	0.250	*​  *	7.14%	*​  ​   *	neu	*  *	0.120	*​  *	0.175	*​  *	0.055	*​  *	45.83%	*​  ​   *	osh	*  *	7.890	*​  *	7.770	*​  *	-0.120	*​  *	-1.52%	*​  ​   *	voc	*  *	6.400	*​  *	6.210	*​  *	-0.190	*​  *	-2.97%	*​  *	18.77%	*​  *	evilk9	*  *	bpt	*  *	1.045	*​  *	0.960	*​  *	-0.085	*​  *	-8.13%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-8.13%	*​  *	Garpel Gumnut	*  *	bhp	*  *	29.370	*​  *	29.260	*​  *	-0.110	*​  *	-0.37%	*​  ​   *	rio	*  *	58.000	*​  *	57.560	*​  *	-0.440	*​  *	-0.76%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-0.57%	*​  *	hhse	*  *	asl	*  *	0.390	*​  *	0.375	*​  *	-0.015	*​  *	-3.85%	*​  ​   *	cwn	*  *	12.690	*​  *	13.610	*​  *	0.920	*​  *	7.25%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	2.360	*​  *	-0.380	*​  *	-13.87%	*​  ​   *	org	*  *	11.670	*​  *	10.680	*​  *	-0.990	*​  *	-8.48%	*​  ​   *	ori	*  *	18.950	*​  *	18.140	*​  *	-0.810	*​  *	-4.27%	*​  *	-4.64%	*​  *	issh	*  *	ajx	*  *	0.485	*​  *	0.705	*​  *	0.220	*​  *	45.36%	*​  ​   *	cwn	*  *	12.690	*​  *	13.610	*​  *	0.920	*​  *	7.25%	*​  ​   *	1pg	*  *	1.180	*​  *	1.060	*​  *	-0.120	*​  *	-10.17%	*​  ​   *	lng	*  *	2.420	*​  *	2.980	*​  *	0.560	*​  *	23.14%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	7.880	*​  *	-0.370	*​  *	-4.48%	*​  *	12.22%	*​  *	jblocker	*  *	mrm	*  *	1.240	*​  *	0.800	*​  *	-0.440	*​  *	-35.48%	*​  ​   *	nwh	*  *	0.360	*​  *	0.285	*​  *	-0.075	*​  *	-20.83%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	7.880	*​  *	-0.370	*​  *	-4.48%	*​  ​   *	swm	*  *	1.350	*​  *	1.310	*​  *	-0.040	*​  *	-2.96%	*​  ​   *	wpl	*  *	38.010	*​  *	24.280	*​  *	-13.730	*​  *	-36.12%	*​  *	-19.98%	*​  *	Klogg	*  *	bol	*  *	0.140	*​  *	0.130	*​  *	-0.010	*​  *	-7.14%	*​  ​   *	ddr	*  *	1.570	*​  *	1.610	*​  *	0.040	*​  *	2.55%	*​  ​   *	ssm	*  *	0.185	*​  *	0.205	*​  *	0.020	*​  *	10.81%	*​  ​   *	tsm	*  *	0.335	*​  *	0.355	*​  *	0.020	*​  *	5.97%	*​  ​   *	uos	*  *	0.500	*​  *	0.490	*​  *	-0.010	*​  *	-2.00%	*​  *	2.04%	*​  *	Know the past	*  *	bol	*  *	0.140	*​  *	0.130	*​  *	-0.010	*​  *	-7.14%	*​  ​   *	clt	*  *	0.190	*​  *	0.305	*​  *	0.115	*​  *	60.53%	*​  ​   *	nwh	*  *	0.360	*​  *	0.285	*​  *	-0.075	*​  *	-20.83%	*​  ​   *	sbb	*  *	0.068	*​  *	0.065	*​  *	-0.003	*​  *	-4.41%	*​  ​   *	vet	*  *	0.225	*​  *	0.250	*​  *	0.025	*​  *	11.11%	*​  *	7.85%	*​  *	Krackdawg	*  *	sxy	*  *	0.320	*​  *	0.275	*​  *	-0.045	*​  *	-14.06%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-14.06%	*​  *	logique	*  *	amm	*  *	2.930	*​  *	2.860	*​  *	-0.070	*​  *	-2.39%	*​  ​   *	bhp	*  *	29.370	*​  *	29.260	*​  *	-0.110	*​  *	-0.37%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	2.360	*​  *	-0.380	*​  *	-13.87%	*​  ​   *	ilu	*  *	5.950	*​  *	7.070	*​  *	1.120	*​  *	18.82%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	7.880	*​  *	-0.370	*​  *	-4.48%	*​  *	-0.46%	*​  *	Miner	*  *	ago	*  *	0.165	*​  *	0.170	*​  *	0.005	*​  *	3.03%	*​  ​   *	bno	*  *	0.430	*​  *	0.420	*​  *	-0.010	*​  *	-2.33%	*​  ​   *	cdd	*  *	3.420	*​  *	2.960	*​  *	-0.460	*​  *	-13.45%	*​  ​   *	nea	*  *	0.665	*​  *	0.570	*​  *	-0.095	*​  *	-14.29%	*​  ​   *	pxg	*  *	0.098	*​  *	0.120	*​  *	0.022	*​  *	22.45%	*​  *	-0.92%	*​  *	Muschu	*  *	boq	*  *	12.180	*​  *	12.510	*​  *	0.330	*​  *	2.71%	*​  ​   *	gem	*  *	4.170	*​  *	4.200	*​  *	0.030	*​  *	0.72%	*​  ​   *	min	*  *	7.580	*​  *	6.740	*​  *	-0.840	*​  *	-11.08%	*​  ​   *	nvt	*  *	5.080	*​  *	5.370	*​  *	0.290	*​  *	5.71%	*​  ​   *	wes	*  *	41.720	*​  *	43.590	*​  *	1.870	*​  *	4.48%	*​  *	0.51%	*​  *	needsajet	*  *	amm	*  *	2.930	*​  *	2.860	*​  *	-0.070	*​  *	-2.39%	*​  ​   *	jbh	*  *	15.790	*​  *	16.750	*​  *	0.960	*​  *	6.08%	*​  ​   *	mrm	*  *	1.240	*​  *	0.800	*​  *	-0.440	*​  *	-35.48%	*​  ​   *	rio	*  *	58.000	*​  *	57.560	*​  *	-0.440	*​  *	-0.76%	*​  ​   *	tol	*  *	5.890	*​  *	6.190	*​  *	0.300	*​  *	5.09%	*​  *	-5.49%	*​  *	nulla nulla	*  *	dxs	*  *	6.970	*​  *	7.710	*​  *	0.740	*​  *	10.62%	*​  ​   *	fdc	*  *	2.870	*​  *	3.030	*​  *	0.160	*​  *	5.57%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	2.360	*​  *	-0.380	*​  *	-13.87%	*​  ​   *	nvn	*  *	2.120	*​  *	2.320	*​  *	0.200	*​  *	9.43%	*​  ​   *	scp	*  *	1.855	*​  *	1.930	*​  *	0.075	*​  *	4.04%	*​  *	3.16%	*​  *	Paavfc	*  *	aek	*  *	0.072	*​  *	0.081	*​  *	0.009	*​  *	12.50%	*​  ​   *	enr	*  *	0.130	*​  *	0.125	*​  *	-0.005	*​  *	-3.85%	*​  ​   *	rdm	*  *	0.081	*​  *	0.063	*​  *	-0.018	*​  *	-22.22%	*​  ​   *	sgq	*  *	0.063	*​  *	0.059	*​  *	-0.004	*​  *	-6.35%	*​  ​   *	tpp	*  *	0.050	*​  *	0.039	*​  *	-0.011	*​  *	-22.00%	*​  *	-8.38%	*​  *	peter2	*  *	hsn	*  *	1.820	*​  *	1.735	*​  *	-0.085	*​  *	-4.67%	*​  ​   *	osh	*  *	7.890	*​  *	7.770	*​  *	-0.120	*​  *	-1.52%	*​  ​   *	smx	*  *	3.530	*​  *	3.600	*​  *	0.070	*​  *	1.98%	*​  ​   *	tol	*  *	5.890	*​  *	6.190	*​  *	0.300	*​  *	5.09%	*​  ​   *	wpl	*  *	38.010	*​  *	34.280	*​  *	-3.730	*​  *	-9.81%	*​  *	-1.79%	*​  *	PinkBoy	*  *	anz	*  *	32.090	*​  *	33.000	*​  *	0.910	*​  *	2.84%	*​  ​   *	boq	*  *	12.180	*​  *	12.510	*​  *	0.330	*​  *	2.71%	*​  ​   *	cba	*  *	85.650	*​  *	89.330	*​  *	3.680	*​  *	4.30%	*​  ​   *	iag	*  *	6.250	*​  *	6.400	*​  *	0.150	*​  *	2.40%	*​  ​   *	wes	*  *	41.720	*​  *	43.590	*​  *	1.870	*​  *	4.48%	*​  *	3.34%	*​  *	pixel	*  *	aac	*  *	1.480	*​  *	1.600	*​  *	0.120	*​  *	8.11%	*​  ​   *	drm	*  *	0.480	*​  *	0.470	*​  *	-0.010	*​  *	-2.08%	*​  ​   *	ric	*  *	0.940	*​  *	0.910	*​  *	-0.030	*​  *	-3.19%	*​  ​   *	tlg	*  *	0.240	*​  *	0.330	*​  *	0.090	*​  *	37.50%	*​  ​   *	wor	*  *	10.080	*​  *	9.620	*​  *	-0.460	*​  *	-4.56%	*​  *	7.15%	*​  *	PurpleSX2	*  *	aei	*  *	0.290	*​  *	0.300	*​  *	0.010	*​  *	3.45%	*​  ​   *	ahz	*  *	0.120	*​  *	0.125	*​  *	0.005	*​  *	4.17%	*​  ​   *	avx	*  *	0.016	*​  *	0.017	*​  *	0.001	*​  *	6.25%	*​  ​   *	blt	*  *	0.955	*​  *	0.770	*​  *	-0.185	*​  *	-19.37%	*​  ​   *	eos	*  *	0.815	*​  *	0.700	*​  *	-0.115	*​  *	-14.11%	*​  *	-3.92%	*​  *	Robusta	*  *	dna	*  *	0.755	*​  *	0.545	*​  *	-0.210	*​  *	-27.81%	*​  ​   *	icq	*  *	1.090	*​  *	1.110	*​  *	0.020	*​  *	1.83%	*​  ​   *	ipp	*  *	2.680	*​  *	2.770	*​  *	0.090	*​  *	3.36%	*​  ​   *	nvt	*  *	5.080	*​  *	5.370	*​  *	0.290	*​  *	5.71%	*​  ​   *	srx	*  *	28.370	*​  *	26.950	*​  *	-1.420	*​  *	-5.01%	*​  *	-4.38%	*​  *	ROE	*  *	orl	*  *	3.800	*​  *	2.700	*​  *	-1.100	*​  *	-28.95%	*​  ​   *	rfg	*  *	5.760	*​  *	6.170	*​  *	0.410	*​  *	7.12%	*​  ​   *	siq	*  *	1.465	*​  *	1.490	*​  *	0.025	*​  *	1.71%	*​  ​   *	sul	*  *	7.150	*​  *	8.730	*​  *	1.580	*​  *	22.10%	*​  ​   *	ved	*  *	2.290	*​  *	2.300	*​  *	0.010	*​  *	0.44%	*​  *	0.48%	*​  *	shouldaindex	*  *	eax	*  *	2.400	*​  *	2.710	*​  *	0.310	*​  *	12.92%	*​  ​   *	flt	*  *	32.620	*​  *	37.810	*​  *	5.190	*​  *	15.91%	*​  ​   *	mvf	*  *	1.400	*​  *	1.340	*​  *	-0.060	*​  *	-4.29%	*​  ​   *	tox	*  *	2.380	*​  *	2.910	*​  *	0.530	*​  *	22.27%	*​  ​   *	trs	*  *	6.150	*​  *	5.820	*​  *	-0.330	*​  *	-5.37%	*​  *	8.29%	*​  *	skc	*  *	ari	*  *	0.215	*​  *	0.205	*​  *	-0.010	*​  *	-4.65%	*​  ​   *	idt	*  *	0.150	*​  *	0.150	*​  *	0.000	*​  *	0.00%	*​  ​   *	mcs	*  *	0.235	*​  *	0.290	*​  *	0.055	*​  *	23.40%	*​  ​   *	qbe	*  *	11.210	*​  *	10.610	*​  *	-0.600	*​  *	-5.35%	*​  ​   *	sea	*  *	0.525	*​  *	0.465	*​  *	-0.060	*​  *	-11.43%	*​  *	0.39%	*​  *	Smurf1976	*  *	bpt	*  *	1.045	*​  *	0.960	*​  *	-0.085	*​  *	-8.13%	*​  ​   *	osh	*  *	7.890	*​  *	7.770	*​  *	-0.120	*​  *	-1.52%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	7.880	*​  *	-0.370	*​  *	-4.48%	*​  ​   *	wpl	*  *	38.010	*​  *	34.280	*​  *	-3.730	*​  *	-9.81%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-0.53%	*​  *	So_Cynical	*  *	acx	*  *	1.760	*​  *	1.990	*​  *	0.230	*​  *	13.07%	*​  ​   *	clv	*  *	0.300	*​  *	0.295	*​  *	-0.005	*​  *	-1.67%	*​  ​   *	mxi	*  *	0.530	*​  *	0.510	*​  *	-0.020	*​  *	-3.77%	*​  ​   *	ric	*  *	0.940	*​  *	0.910	*​  *	-0.030	*​  *	-3.19%	*​  ​   *	ved	*  *	2.290	*​  *	2.300	*​  *	0.010	*​  *	0.44%	*​  *	0.97%	*​  *	Systematic	*  *	aiz	*  *	2.370	*​  *	2.450	*​  *	0.080	*​  *	3.38%	*​  ​   *	apn	*  *	0.835	*​  *	0.810	*​  *	-0.025	*​  *	-2.99%	*​  ​   *	asb	*  *	1.505	*​  *	1.550	*​  *	0.045	*​  *	2.99%	*​  ​   *	lau	*  *	0.390	*​  *	0.440	*​  *	0.050	*​  *	12.82%	*​  ​   *	rex	*  *	1.030	*​  *	1.060	*​  *	0.030	*​  *	2.91%	*​  *	3.82%	*​  *	The Falcon	*  *	eld	*  *	2.400	*​  *	3.290	*​  *	0.890	*​  *	37.08%	*​  ​   *	org	*  *	11.670	*​  *	10.680	*​  *	-0.990	*​  *	-8.48%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	7.880	*​  *	-0.370	*​  *	-4.48%	*​  ​   *	svw	*  *	5.820	*​  *	5.130	*​  *	-0.690	*​  *	-11.86%	*​  ​   *	wow	*  *	30.680	*​  *	31.780	*​  *	1.100	*​  *	3.59%	*​  *	3.17%	*​  *	tinhat	*  *	cdu	*  *	1.950	*​  *	1.410	*​  *	-0.540	*​  *	-27.69%	*​  ​   *	flt	*  *	32.620	*​  *	37.810	*​  *	5.190	*​  *	15.91%	*​  ​   *	gem	*  *	4.170	*​  *	4.200	*​  *	0.030	*​  *	0.72%	*​  ​   *	hzn	*  *	0.160	*​  *	0.125	*​  *	-0.035	*​  *	-21.88%	*​  ​   *	tgs	*  *	0.130	*​  *	0.049	*​  *	-0.081	*​  *	-62.31%	*​  *	-19.05%	*​  *	trillionare#1	*  *	byl	*  *	0.380	*​  *	0.430	*​  *	0.050	*​  *	13.16%	*​  ​   *	fln	*  *	0.650	*​  *	0.680	*​  *	0.030	*​  *	4.62%	*​  ​   *	flt	*  *	32.620	*​  *	37.810	*​  *	5.190	*​  *	15.91%	*​  ​   *	lgd	*  *	0.250	*​  *	0.240	*​  *	-0.010	*​  *	-4.00%	*​  ​   *	mrm	*  *	1.240	*​  *	0.800	*​  *	-0.440	*​  *	-35.48%	*​  *	-1.16%	*​  *	Umike	*  *	bhp	*  *	29.370	*​  *	29.600	*​  *	0.230	*​  *	0.78%	*​  ​   *	cvn	*  *	0.135	*​  *	0.140	*​  *	0.005	*​  *	3.70%	*​  ​   *	kcn	*  *	0.660	*​  *	0.790	*​  *	0.130	*​  *	19.70%	*​  ​   *	pan	*  *	0.420	*​  *	0.455	*​  *	0.035	*​  *	8.33%	*​  ​   *	qbe	*  *	11.210	*​  *	10.610	*​  *	-0.600	*​  *	-5.35%	*​  *	5.43%	*​  *	wysiwyg	*  *	ccl	*  *	9.320	*​  *	9.700	*​  *	0.380	*​  *	4.08%	*​  ​   *	cdd	*  *	3.420	*​  *	2.960	*​  *	-0.460	*​  *	-13.45%	*​  ​   *	nvt	*  *	5.080	*​  *	5.370	*​  *	0.290	*​  *	5.71%	*​  ​   *	tgr	*  *	3.910	*​  *	3.770	*​  *	-0.140	*​  *	-3.58%	*​  ​   *	tox	*  *	2.380	*​  *	2.910	*​  *	0.530	*​  *	22.27%	*​  *	3.00%	*​ 


The portfolio average is calculated on the basis that an equal $ amount was invested in each selection. If there are any errors in the closing prices please let me know. The leader at this very early stage appears to be *Chipmunk3 on 18.77%. *


----------



## So_Cynical (1 February 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

Thanks for doing this nulla.

Results: as expected most of us went sideways and a few out performed.


----------



## Logique (2 February 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

STO - I know a lot of us picked this.

Just for info, it is the Westpac Broking - Morningstar stock review today.


----------



## nulla nulla (1 March 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

The update for closing prices as at *27 February 2015* for the 2015 Tipping Competition follows:


		Name				Share					31-Dec-14						27-Feb-15						Change $						Change %						Portfolio			      			Change %			 *	Ariyahn2011	*  *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	2.490	*​  *	-0.250	*​  *	-9.12%	*​  ​   *	ooo	*  *	28.910	*​  *	25.520	*​  *	-3.390	*​  *	-11.73%	*​  ​   *	rio	*  *	58.000	*​  *	64.410	*​  *	6.410	*​  *	11.05%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	7.940	*​  *	-0.310	*​  *	-3.76%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-3.39%	*​  *	Bazmate	*  *	ben	*  *	12.810	*​  *	12.820	*​  *	0.010	*​  *	0.08%	*​  ​   *	egp	*  *	3.790	*​  *	4.380	*​  *	0.590	*​  *	15.57%	*​  ​   *	ipl	*  *	3.190	*​  *	4.070	*​  *	0.880	*​  *	27.59%	*​  ​   *	jbh	*  *	15.790	*​  *	17.480	*​  *	1.690	*​  *	10.70%	*​  ​   *	qan	*  *	2.400	*​  *	2.890	*​  *	0.490	*​  *	20.42%	*​  *	14.87%	*​  *	Burglar	*  *	ago	*  *	0.165	*​  *	0.190	*​  *	0.025	*​  *	15.15%	*​  ​   *	bci	*  *	0.530	*​  *	0.490	*​  *	-0.040	*​  *	-7.55%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	2.490	*​  *	-0.250	*​  *	-9.12%	*​  ​   *	fms	*  *	0.013	*​  *	0.015	*​  *	0.002	*​  *	15.38%	*​  ​   *	gbg	*  *	0.020	*​  *	0.024	*​  *	0.004	*​  *	20.00%	*​  *	6.77%	*​  *	Chipmunk3d	*  *	ajx	*  *	0.485	*​  *	0.660	*​  *	0.175	*​  *	36.08%	*​  ​   *	iph	*  *	3.500	*​  *	4.720	*​  *	1.220	*​  *	34.86%	*​  ​   *	neu	*  *	0.120	*​  *	0.170	*​  *	0.050	*​  *	41.67%	*​  ​   *	osh	*  *	7.890	*​  *	8.160	*​  *	0.270	*​  *	3.42%	*​  ​   *	voc	*  *	6.400	*​  *	6.000	*​  *	-0.400	*​  *	-6.25%	*​  *	21.96%	*​  *	evilk9	*  *	bpt	*  *	1.045	*​  *	1.060	*​  *	0.015	*​  *	1.44%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	1.44%	*​  *	Garpel Gumnut	*  *	bhp	*  *	29.370	*​  *	33.650	*​  *	4.280	*​  *	14.57%	*​  ​   *	rio	*  *	58.000	*​  *	64.410	*​  *	6.410	*​  *	11.05%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	12.81%	*​  *	hhse	*  *	asl	*  *	0.390	*​  *	0.385	*​  *	-0.005	*​  *	-1.28%	*​  ​   *	cwn	*  *	12.690	*​  *	15.300	*​  *	2.610	*​  *	20.57%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	2.490	*​  *	-0.250	*​  *	-9.12%	*​  ​   *	org	*  *	11.670	*​  *	12.210	*​  *	0.540	*​  *	4.63%	*​  ​   *	ori	*  *	18.950	*​  *	2.900	*​  *	-16.050	*​  *	-84.70%	*​  *	-13.98%	*​  *	issh	*  *	ajx	*  *	0.485	*​  *	0.660	*​  *	0.175	*​  *	36.08%	*​  ​   *	cwn	*  *	12.690	*​  *	15.300	*​  *	2.610	*​  *	20.57%	*​  ​   *	1pg	*  *	1.180	*​  *	1.215	*​  *	0.035	*​  *	2.97%	*​  ​   *	lng	*  *	2.420	*​  *	3.550	*​  *	1.130	*​  *	46.69%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	7.940	*​  *	-0.310	*​  *	-3.76%	*​  *	20.51%	*​  *	jblocker	*  *	mrm	*  *	1.240	*​  *	0.880	*​  *	-0.360	*​  *	-29.03%	*​  ​   *	nwh	*  *	0.360	*​  *	0.270	*​  *	-0.090	*​  *	-25.00%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	7.940	*​  *	-0.310	*​  *	-3.76%	*​  ​   *	swm	*  *	1.350	*​  *	1.480	*​  *	0.130	*​  *	9.63%	*​  ​   *	wpl	*  *	38.010	*​  *	35.180	*​  *	-2.830	*​  *	-7.45%	*​  *	-11.12%	*​  *	Klogg	*  *	bol	*  *	0.140	*​  *	0.130	*​  *	-0.010	*​  *	-7.14%	*​  ​   *	ddr	*  *	1.570	*​  *	1.800	*​  *	0.230	*​  *	14.65%	*​  ​   *	ssm	*  *	0.185	*​  *	0.210	*​  *	0.025	*​  *	13.51%	*​  ​   *	tsm	*  *	0.335	*​  *	0.350	*​  *	0.015	*​  *	4.48%	*​  ​   *	uos	*  *	0.500	*​  *	0.500	*​  *	0.000	*​  *	0.00%	*​  *	5.10%	*​  *	Know the past	*  *	bol	*  *	0.140	*​  *	0.130	*​  *	-0.010	*​  *	-7.14%	*​  ​   *	clt	*  *	0.190	*​  *	0.230	*​  *	0.040	*​  *	21.05%	*​  ​   *	nwh	*  *	0.360	*​  *	0.270	*​  *	-0.090	*​  *	-25.00%	*​  ​   *	sbb	*  *	0.068	*​  *	0.066	*​  *	-0.002	*​  *	-2.94%	*​  ​   *	vet	*  *	0.225	*​  *	0.090	*​  *	-0.135	*​  *	-60.00%	*​  *	-14.81%	*​  *	Krackdawg	*  *	sxy	*  *	0.320	*​  *	0.340	*​  *	0.020	*​  *	6.25%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	6.25%	*​  *	logique	*  *	amm	*  *	2.930	*​  *	2.710	*​  *	-0.220	*​  *	-7.51%	*​  ​   *	bhp	*  *	29.370	*​  *	33.650	*​  *	4.280	*​  *	14.57%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	2.490	*​  *	-0.250	*​  *	-9.12%	*​  ​   *	ilu	*  *	5.950	*​  *	7.860	*​  *	1.910	*​  *	32.10%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	7.940	*​  *	-0.310	*​  *	-3.76%	*​  *	5.26%	*​  *	Miner	*  *	ago	*  *	0.165	*​  *	0.190	*​  *	0.025	*​  *	15.15%	*​  ​   *	bno	*  *	0.430	*​  *	0.485	*​  *	0.055	*​  *	12.79%	*​  ​   *	cdd	*  *	3.420	*​  *	3.300	*​  *	-0.120	*​  *	-3.51%	*​  ​   *	nea	*  *	0.665	*​  *	0.545	*​  *	-0.120	*​  *	-18.05%	*​  ​   *	pxg	*  *	0.098	*​  *	0.105	*​  *	0.007	*​  *	7.14%	*​  *	2.71%	*​  *	Muschu	*  *	boq	*  *	12.180	*​  *	13.960	*​  *	1.780	*​  *	14.61%	*​  ​   *	gem	*  *	4.170	*​  *	4.360	*​  *	0.190	*​  *	4.56%	*​  ​   *	min	*  *	7.580	*​  *	7.870	*​  *	0.290	*​  *	3.83%	*​  ​   *	nvt	*  *	5.080	*​  *	4.610	*​  *	-0.470	*​  *	-9.25%	*​  ​   *	wes	*  *	41.720	*​  *	43.850	*​  *	2.130	*​  *	5.11%	*​  *	3.77%	*​  *	needsajet	*  *	amm	*  *	2.930	*​  *	2.710	*​  *	-0.220	*​  *	-7.51%	*​  ​   *	jbh	*  *	15.790	*​  *	17.480	*​  *	1.690	*​  *	10.70%	*​  ​   *	mrm	*  *	1.240	*​  *	0.880	*​  *	-0.360	*​  *	-29.03%	*​  ​   *	rio	*  *	58.000	*​  *	64.410	*​  *	6.410	*​  *	11.05%	*​  ​   *	tol	*  *	5.890	*​  *	8.940	*​  *	3.050	*​  *	51.78%	*​  *	7.40%	*​  *	nulla nulla	*  *	dxs	*  *	6.970	*​  *	7.900	*​  *	0.930	*​  *	13.34%	*​  ​   *	fdc	*  *	2.870	*​  *	2.980	*​  *	0.110	*​  *	3.83%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	2.490	*​  *	-0.250	*​  *	-9.12%	*​  ​   *	nvn	*  *	2.120	*​  *	2.460	*​  *	0.340	*​  *	16.04%	*​  ​   *	scp	*  *	1.855	*​  *	2.020	*​  *	0.165	*​  *	8.89%	*​  *	6.60%	*​  *	Paavfc	*  *	aek	*  *	0.072	*​  *	0.072	*​  *	0.000	*​  *	0.00%	*​  ​   *	enr	*  *	0.130	*​  *	0.130	*​  *	0.000	*​  *	0.00%	*​  ​   *	rdm	*  *	0.081	*​  *	0.052	*​  *	-0.029	*​  *	-35.80%	*​  ​   *	sgq	*  *	0.063	*​  *	0.041	*​  *	-0.022	*​  *	-34.92%	*​  ​   *	tpp	*  *	0.050	*​  *	0.046	*​  *	-0.004	*​  *	-8.00%	*​  *	-15.74%	*​  *	peter2	*  *	hsn	*  *	1.820	*​  *	2.200	*​  *	0.380	*​  *	20.88%	*​  ​   *	osh	*  *	7.890	*​  *	8.160	*​  *	0.270	*​  *	3.42%	*​  ​   *	smx	*  *	3.530	*​  *	3.770	*​  *	0.240	*​  *	6.80%	*​  ​   *	tol	*  *	5.890	*​  *	8.940	*​  *	3.050	*​  *	51.78%	*​  ​   *	wpl	*  *	38.010	*​  *	35.180	*​  *	-2.830	*​  *	-7.45%	*​  *	15.09%	*​  *	PinkBoy	*  *	anz	*  *	32.090	*​  *	35.340	*​  *	3.250	*​  *	10.13%	*​  ​   *	boq	*  *	12.180	*​  *	13.960	*​  *	1.780	*​  *	14.61%	*​  ​   *	cba	*  *	85.650	*​  *	91.920	*​  *	6.270	*​  *	7.32%	*​  ​   *	iag	*  *	6.250	*​  *	6.100	*​  *	-0.150	*​  *	-2.40%	*​  ​   *	wes	*  *	41.720	*​  *	43.850	*​  *	2.130	*​  *	5.11%	*​  *	6.95%	*​  *	pixel	*  *	aac	*  *	1.480	*​  *	1.600	*​  *	0.120	*​  *	8.11%	*​  ​   *	drm	*  *	0.480	*​  *	0.490	*​  *	0.010	*​  *	2.08%	*​  ​   *	ric	*  *	0.940	*​  *	1.040	*​  *	0.100	*​  *	10.64%	*​  ​   *	tlg	*  *	0.240	*​  *	0.425	*​  *	0.185	*​  *	77.08%	*​  ​   *	wor	*  *	10.080	*​  *	10.000	*​  *	-0.080	*​  *	-0.79%	*​  *	19.42%	*​  *	PurpleSX2	*  *	aei	*  *	0.290	*​  *	0.560	*​  *	0.270	*​  *	93.10%	*​  ​   *	ahz	*  *	0.120	*​  *	0.100	*​  *	-0.020	*​  *	-16.67%	*​  ​   *	avx	*  *	0.016	*​  *	0.015	*​  *	-0.001	*​  *	-6.25%	*​  ​   *	blt	*  *	0.955	*​  *	0.855	*​  *	-0.100	*​  *	-10.47%	*​  ​   *	eos	*  *	0.815	*​  *	0.700	*​  *	-0.115	*​  *	-14.11%	*​  *	9.12%	*​  *	Robusta	*  *	dna	*  *	0.755	*​  *	0.690	*​  *	-0.065	*​  *	-8.61%	*​  ​   *	icq	*  *	1.090	*​  *	1.130	*​  *	0.040	*​  *	3.67%	*​  ​   *	ipp	*  *	2.680	*​  *	2.900	*​  *	0.220	*​  *	8.21%	*​  ​   *	nvt	*  *	5.080	*​  *	4.610	*​  *	-0.470	*​  *	-9.25%	*​  ​   *	srx	*  *	28.370	*​  *	35.550	*​  *	7.180	*​  *	25.31%	*​  *	3.87%	*​  *	ROE	*  *	orl	*  *	3.800	*​  *	2.900	*​  *	-0.900	*​  *	-23.68%	*​  ​   *	rfg	*  *	5.760	*​  *	7.560	*​  *	1.800	*​  *	31.25%	*​  ​   *	siq	*  *	1.465	*​  *	1.660	*​  *	0.195	*​  *	13.31%	*​  ​   *	sul	*  *	7.150	*​  *	9.650	*​  *	2.500	*​  *	34.97%	*​  ​   *	ved	*  *	2.290	*​  *	2.340	*​  *	0.050	*​  *	2.18%	*​  *	11.60%	*​  *	shouldaindex	*  *	eax	*  *	2.400	*​  *	1.900	*​  *	-0.500	*​  *	-20.83%	*​  ​   *	flt	*  *	32.620	*​  *	41.260	*​  *	8.640	*​  *	26.49%	*​  ​   *	mvf	*  *	1.400	*​  *	1.400	*​  *	0.000	*​  *	0.00%	*​  ​   *	tox	*  *	2.380	*​  *	3.000	*​  *	0.620	*​  *	26.05%	*​  ​   *	trs	*  *	6.150	*​  *	7.120	*​  *	0.970	*​  *	15.77%	*​  *	9.50%	*​  *	skc	*  *	ari	*  *	0.215	*​  *	0.220	*​  *	0.005	*​  *	2.33%	*​  ​   *	idt	*  *	0.150	*​  *	0.145	*​  *	-0.005	*​  *	-3.33%	*​  ​   *	mcs	*  *	0.235	*​  *	0.245	*​  *	0.010	*​  *	4.26%	*​  ​   *	qbe	*  *	11.210	*​  *	12.990	*​  *	1.780	*​  *	15.88%	*​  ​   *	sea	*  *	0.525	*​  *	0.555	*​  *	0.030	*​  *	5.71%	*​  *	4.97%	*​  *	Smurf1976	*  *	bpt	*  *	1.045	*​  *	1.060	*​  *	0.015	*​  *	1.44%	*​  ​   *	osh	*  *	7.890	*​  *	8.160	*​  *	0.270	*​  *	3.42%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	7.940	*​  *	-0.310	*​  *	-3.76%	*​  ​   *	wpl	*  *	38.010	*​  *	35.180	*​  *	-2.830	*​  *	-7.45%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-0.14%	*​  *	So_Cynical	*  *	acx	*  *	1.760	*​  *	1.990	*​  *	0.230	*​  *	13.07%	*​  ​   *	clv	*  *	0.300	*​  *	0.300	*​  *	0.000	*​  *	0.00%	*​  ​   *	mxi	*  *	0.530	*​  *	0.605	*​  *	0.075	*​  *	14.15%	*​  ​   *	ric	*  *	0.940	*​  *	1.040	*​  *	0.100	*​  *	10.64%	*​  ​   *	ved	*  *	2.290	*​  *	2.340	*​  *	0.050	*​  *	2.18%	*​  *	8.01%	*​  *	Systematic	*  *	aiz	*  *	2.370	*​  *	2.750	*​  *	0.380	*​  *	16.03%	*​  ​   *	apn	*  *	0.835	*​  *	0.965	*​  *	0.130	*​  *	15.57%	*​  ​   *	asb	*  *	1.505	*​  *	1.600	*​  *	0.095	*​  *	6.31%	*​  ​   *	lau	*  *	0.390	*​  *	0.495	*​  *	0.105	*​  *	26.92%	*​  ​   *	rex	*  *	1.030	*​  *	1.000	*​  *	-0.030	*​  *	-2.91%	*​  *	12.39%	*​  *	The Falcon	*  *	eld	*  *	2.400	*​  *	2.790	*​  *	0.390	*​  *	16.25%	*​  ​   *	org	*  *	11.670	*​  *	12.210	*​  *	0.540	*​  *	4.63%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	7.940	*​  *	-0.310	*​  *	-3.76%	*​  ​   *	svw	*  *	5.820	*​  *	7.020	*​  *	1.200	*​  *	20.62%	*​  ​   *	wow	*  *	30.680	*​  *	30.710	*​  *	0.030	*​  *	0.10%	*​  *	7.57%	*​  *	tinhat	*  *	cdu	*  *	1.950	*​  *	1.410	*​  *	-0.540	*​  *	-27.69%	*​  ​   *	flt	*  *	32.620	*​  *	41.260	*​  *	8.640	*​  *	26.49%	*​  ​   *	gem	*  *	4.170	*​  *	4.360	*​  *	0.190	*​  *	4.56%	*​  ​   *	hzn	*  *	0.160	*​  *	0.120	*​  *	-0.040	*​  *	-25.00%	*​  ​   *	tgs	*  *	0.130	*​  *	0.070	*​  *	-0.060	*​  *	-46.15%	*​  *	-13.56%	*​  *	trillionare#1	*  *	byl	*  *	0.380	*​  *	0.400	*​  *	0.020	*​  *	5.26%	*​  ​   *	fln	*  *	0.650	*​  *	0.960	*​  *	0.310	*​  *	47.69%	*​  ​   *	flt	*  *	32.620	*​  *	41.265	*​  *	8.645	*​  *	26.50%	*​  ​   *	lgd	*  *	0.250	*​  *	0.230	*​  *	-0.020	*​  *	-8.00%	*​  ​   *	mrm	*  *	1.240	*​  *	0.880	*​  *	-0.360	*​  *	-29.03%	*​  *	8.49%	*​  *	Umike	*  *	bhp	*  *	29.370	*​  *	33.650	*​  *	4.280	*​  *	14.57%	*​  ​   *	cvn	*  *	0.135	*​  *	0.150	*​  *	0.015	*​  *	11.11%	*​  ​   *	kcn	*  *	0.660	*​  *	0.790	*​  *	0.130	*​  *	19.70%	*​  ​   *	pan	*  *	0.420	*​  *	0.600	*​  *	0.180	*​  *	42.86%	*​  ​   *	qbe	*  *	11.210	*​  *	12.990	*​  *	1.780	*​  *	15.88%	*​  *	20.82%	*​  *	wysiwyg	*  *	ccl	*  *	9.320	*​  *	10.410	*​  *	1.090	*​  *	11.70%	*​  ​   *	cdd	*  *	3.420	*​  *	3.300	*​  *	-0.120	*​  *	-3.51%	*​  ​   *	nvt	*  *	5.080	*​  *	4.610	*​  *	-0.470	*​  *	-9.25%	*​  ​   *	tgr	*  *	3.910	*​  *	3.750	*​  *	-0.160	*​  *	-4.09%	*​  ​   *	tox	*  *	2.380	*​  *	3.000	*​  *	0.620	*​  *	26.05%	*​  *	4.18%	*​ 

After Two months *Chipmunk3d* still holds a slender lead but the challengers are coming thick and fast. It would be good if everyone could provide some updates of their selections in the respective share threads. If there are any errors please let me know.


----------



## systematic (1 March 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

Thanks nulla nulla.

Currently 10 of 33 (30%) of participants outperforming the AllOrds.


----------



## burglar (1 March 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

*Top Ten (sorted)*

Chipmunk3d	21.96%
Umike	20.82%
issh	20.51%
pixel	19.42%
peter2	15.09%
Bazmate	14.87%
Garpel Gumnut	12.81%
Systematic	12.39%
ROE	11.60%
shouldaindex	9.50%


----------



## nulla nulla (2 April 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

The update for the 2015 Tipping competition as at close of trade on *31 March 2015 *follows:


		Name				Share					31-Dec-14						31-Mar-15						Change $						Change %						Portfolio			      			Change %			 *	Ariyahn2011	*  *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	1.960	*​  *	-0.780	*​  *	-28.47%	*​  ​   *	ooo	*  *	28.910	*​  *	23.950	*​  *	-4.960	*​  *	-17.16%	*​  ​   *	rio	*  *	58.000	*​  *	57.123	*​  *	-0.877	*​  *	-1.51%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	6.950	*​  *	-1.300	*​  *	-15.76%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-15.72%	*​  *	Bazmate	*  *	ben	*  *	12.810	*​  *	12.550	*​  *	-0.260	*​  *	-2.03%	*​  ​   *	egp	*  *	3.790	*​  *	4.520	*​  *	0.730	*​  *	19.26%	*​  ​   *	ipl	*  *	3.190	*​  *	4.070	*​  *	0.880	*​  *	27.59%	*​  ​   *	jbh	*  *	15.790	*​  *	18.670	*​  *	2.880	*​  *	18.24%	*​  ​   *	qan	*  *	2.400	*​  *	3.120	*​  *	0.720	*​  *	30.00%	*​  *	18.61%	*​  *	Burglar	*  *	ago	*  *	0.165	*​  *	0.130	*​  *	-0.035	*​  *	-21.21%	*​  ​   *	bci	*  *	0.530	*​  *	0.370	*​  *	-0.160	*​  *	-30.19%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	1.960	*​  *	-0.780	*​  *	-28.47%	*​  ​   *	fms	*  *	0.013	*​  *	0.017	*​  *	0.004	*​  *	30.77%	*​  ​   *	gbg	*  *	0.020	*​  *	0.023	*​  *	0.003	*​  *	15.00%	*​  *	-6.82%	*​  *	Chipmunk3d	*  *	ajx	*  *	0.485	*​  *	0.705	*​  *	0.220	*​  *	45.36%	*​  ​   *	iph	*  *	3.500	*​  *	4.890	*​  *	1.390	*​  *	39.71%	*​  ​   *	neu	*  *	0.120	*​  *	0.093	*​  *	-0.027	*​  *	-22.50%	*​  ​   *	osh	*  *	7.890	*​  *	7.200	*​  *	-0.690	*​  *	-8.75%	*​  ​   *	voc	*  *	6.400	*​  *	5.870	*​  *	-0.530	*​  *	-8.28%	*​  *	9.11%	*​  *	evilk9	*  *	bpt	*  *	1.045	*​  *	1.015	*​  *	-0.030	*​  *	-2.87%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-2.87%	*​  *	Garpel Gumnut	*  *	bhp	*  *	29.370	*​  *	32.030	*​  *	2.660	*​  *	9.06%	*​  ​   *	rio	*  *	58.000	*​  *	57.230	*​  *	-0.770	*​  *	-1.33%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	3.86%	*​  *	hhse	*  *	asl	*  *	0.390	*​  *	0.275	*​  *	-0.115	*​  *	-29.49%	*​  ​   *	cwn	*  *	12.690	*​  *	13.370	*​  *	0.680	*​  *	5.36%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	1.960	*​  *	-0.780	*​  *	-28.47%	*​  ​   *	org	*  *	11.670	*​  *	11.310	*​  *	-0.360	*​  *	-3.08%	*​  ​   *	ori	*  *	18.950	*​  *	20.010	*​  *	1.060	*​  *	5.59%	*​  *	-10.02%	*​  *	issh	*  *	ajx	*  *	0.485	*​  *	0.705	*​  *	0.220	*​  *	45.36%	*​  ​   *	cwn	*  *	12.690	*​  *	13.370	*​  *	0.680	*​  *	5.36%	*​  ​   *	1pg	*  *	1.180	*​  *	2.100	*​  *	0.920	*​  *	77.97%	*​  ​   *	lng	*  *	2.420	*​  *	3.160	*​  *	0.740	*​  *	30.58%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	6.950	*​  *	-1.300	*​  *	-15.76%	*​  *	28.70%	*​  *	jblocker	*  *	mrm	*  *	1.240	*​  *	0.660	*​  *	-0.580	*​  *	-46.77%	*​  ​   *	nwh	*  *	0.360	*​  *	0.200	*​  *	-0.160	*​  *	-44.44%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	6.950	*​  *	-1.300	*​  *	-15.76%	*​  ​   *	swm	*  *	1.350	*​  *	1.340	*​  *	-0.010	*​  *	-0.74%	*​  ​   *	wpl	*  *	38.010	*​  *	34.520	*​  *	-3.490	*​  *	-9.18%	*​  *	-23.38%	*​  *	Klogg	*  *	bol	*  *	0.140	*​  *	0.130	*​  *	-0.010	*​  *	-7.14%	*​  ​   *	ddr	*  *	1.570	*​  *	1.640	*​  *	0.070	*​  *	4.46%	*​  ​   *	ssm	*  *	0.185	*​  *	0.215	*​  *	0.030	*​  *	16.22%	*​  ​   *	tsm	*  *	0.335	*​  *	0.365	*​  *	0.030	*​  *	8.96%	*​  ​   *	uos	*  *	0.500	*​  *	0.540	*​  *	0.040	*​  *	8.00%	*​  *	6.10%	*​  *	Know the past	*  *	bol	*  *	0.140	*​  *	0.130	*​  *	-0.010	*​  *	-7.14%	*​  ​   *	clt	*  *	0.190	*​  *	0.200	*​  *	0.010	*​  *	5.26%	*​  ​   *	nwh	*  *	0.360	*​  *	0.200	*​  *	-0.160	*​  *	-44.44%	*​  ​   *	sbb	*  *	0.068	*​  *	0.047	*​  *	-0.021	*​  *	-30.88%	*​  ​   *	vet	*  *	0.225	*​  *	0.160	*​  *	-0.065	*​  *	-28.89%	*​  *	-21.22%	*​  *	Krackdawg	*  *	sxy	*  *	0.320	*​  *	0.315	*​  *	-0.005	*​  *	-1.56%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-1.56%	*​  *	logique	*  *	amm	*  *	2.930	*​  *	2.700	*​  *	-0.230	*​  *	-7.85%	*​  ​   *	bhp	*  *	29.370	*​  *	31.030	*​  *	1.660	*​  *	5.65%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	1.960	*​  *	-0.780	*​  *	-28.47%	*​  ​   *	ilu	*  *	5.950	*​  *	8.500	*​  *	2.550	*​  *	42.86%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	6.950	*​  *	-1.300	*​  *	-15.76%	*​  *	-0.71%	*​  *	Miner	*  *	ago	*  *	0.165	*​  *	0.130	*​  *	-0.035	*​  *	-21.21%	*​  ​   *	bno	*  *	0.430	*​  *	0.465	*​  *	0.035	*​  *	8.14%	*​  ​   *	cdd	*  *	3.420	*​  *	3.280	*​  *	-0.140	*​  *	-4.09%	*​  ​   *	nea	*  *	0.665	*​  *	0.550	*​  *	-0.115	*​  *	-17.29%	*​  ​   *	pxg	*  *	0.098	*​  *	0.092	*​  *	-0.006	*​  *	-6.12%	*​  *	-8.12%	*​  *	Muschu	*  *	boq	*  *	12.180	*​  *	13.790	*​  *	1.610	*​  *	13.22%	*​  ​   *	gem	*  *	4.170	*​  *	3.360	*​  *	-0.810	*​  *	-19.42%	*​  ​   *	min	*  *	7.580	*​  *	6.750	*​  *	-0.830	*​  *	-10.95%	*​  ​   *	nvt	*  *	5.080	*​  *	4.900	*​  *	-0.180	*​  *	-3.54%	*​  ​   *	wes	*  *	41.720	*​  *	43.960	*​  *	2.240	*​  *	5.37%	*​  *	-3.07%	*​  *	needsajet	*  *	amm	*  *	2.930	*​  *	2.700	*​  *	-0.230	*​  *	-7.85%	*​  ​   *	jbh	*  *	15.790	*​  *	18.670	*​  *	2.880	*​  *	18.24%	*​  ​   *	mrm	*  *	1.240	*​  *	0.660	*​  *	-0.580	*​  *	-46.77%	*​  ​   *	rio	*  *	58.000	*​  *	27.230	*​  *	-30.770	*​  *	-53.05%	*​  ​   *	tol	*  *	5.890	*​  *	8.860	*​  *	2.970	*​  *	50.42%	*​  *	-7.80%	*​  *	nulla nulla	*  *	dxs	*  *	6.970	*​  *	7.580	*​  *	0.610	*​  *	8.75%	*​  ​   *	fdc	*  *	2.870	*​  *	3.040	*​  *	0.170	*​  *	5.92%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	1.960	*​  *	-0.780	*​  *	-28.47%	*​  ​   *	nvn	*  *	2.120	*​  *	2.510	*​  *	0.390	*​  *	18.40%	*​  ​   *	scp	*  *	1.855	*​  *	2.020	*​  *	0.165	*​  *	8.89%	*​  *	2.70%	*​  *	Paavfc	*  *	aek	*  *	0.072	*​  *	0.083	*​  *	0.011	*​  *	15.28%	*​  ​   *	enr	*  *	0.130	*​  *	0.115	*​  *	-0.015	*​  *	-11.54%	*​  ​   *	rdm	*  *	0.081	*​  *	0.050	*​  *	-0.031	*​  *	-38.27%	*​  ​   *	sgq	*  *	0.063	*​  *	0.058	*​  *	-0.005	*​  *	-7.94%	*​  ​   *	tpp	*  *	0.050	*​  *	0.061	*​  *	0.011	*​  *	22.00%	*​  *	-4.09%	*​  *	peter2	*  *	hsn	*  *	1.820	*​  *	2.320	*​  *	0.500	*​  *	27.47%	*​  ​   *	osh	*  *	7.890	*​  *	7.200	*​  *	-0.690	*​  *	-8.75%	*​  ​   *	smx	*  *	3.530	*​  *	3.540	*​  *	0.010	*​  *	0.28%	*​  ​   *	tol	*  *	5.890	*​  *	8.860	*​  *	2.970	*​  *	50.42%	*​  ​   *	wpl	*  *	38.010	*​  *	34.520	*​  *	-3.490	*​  *	-9.18%	*​  *	12.05%	*​  *	PinkBoy	*  *	anz	*  *	32.090	*​  *	36.600	*​  *	4.510	*​  *	14.05%	*​  ​   *	boq	*  *	12.180	*​  *	13.790	*​  *	1.610	*​  *	13.22%	*​  ​   *	cba	*  *	85.650	*​  *	93.400	*​  *	7.750	*​  *	9.05%	*​  ​   *	iag	*  *	6.250	*​  *	6.100	*​  *	-0.150	*​  *	-2.40%	*​  ​   *	wes	*  *	41.720	*​  *	43.960	*​  *	2.240	*​  *	5.37%	*​  *	7.86%	*​  *	pixel	*  *	aac	*  *	1.480	*​  *	1.605	*​  *	0.125	*​  *	8.45%	*​  ​   *	drm	*  *	0.480	*​  *	0.470	*​  *	-0.010	*​  *	-2.08%	*​  ​   *	ric	*  *	0.940	*​  *	1.070	*​  *	0.130	*​  *	13.83%	*​  ​   *	tlg	*  *	0.240	*​  *	0.405	*​  *	0.165	*​  *	68.75%	*​  ​   *	wor	*  *	10.080	*​  *	9.550	*​  *	-0.530	*​  *	-5.26%	*​  *	16.74%	*​  *	PurpleSX2	*  *	aei	*  *	0.290	*​  *	0.515	*​  *	0.225	*​  *	77.59%	*​  ​   *	ahz	*  *	0.120	*​  *	0.072	*​  *	-0.048	*​  *	-40.00%	*​  ​   *	avx	*  *	0.016	*​  *	0.014	*​  *	-0.002	*​  *	-12.50%	*​  ​   *	blt	*  *	0.955	*​  *	0.790	*​  *	-0.165	*​  *	-17.28%	*​  ​   *	eos	*  *	0.815	*​  *	0.650	*​  *	-0.165	*​  *	-20.25%	*​  *	-2.49%	*​  *	Robusta	*  *	dna	*  *	0.755	*​  *	0.660	*​  *	-0.095	*​  *	-12.58%	*​  ​   *	icq	*  *	1.090	*​  *	1.080	*​  *	-0.010	*​  *	-0.92%	*​  ​   *	ipp	*  *	2.680	*​  *	2.810	*​  *	0.130	*​  *	4.85%	*​  ​   *	nvt	*  *	5.080	*​  *	4.900	*​  *	-0.180	*​  *	-3.54%	*​  ​   *	srx	*  *	28.370	*​  *	20.800	*​  *	-7.570	*​  *	-26.68%	*​  *	-7.78%	*​  *	ROE	*  *	orl	*  *	3.800	*​  *	2.660	*​  *	-1.140	*​  *	-30.00%	*​  ​   *	rfg	*  *	5.760	*​  *	7.060	*​  *	1.300	*​  *	22.57%	*​  ​   *	siq	*  *	1.465	*​  *	1.550	*​  *	0.085	*​  *	5.80%	*​  ​   *	sul	*  *	7.150	*​  *	9.610	*​  *	2.460	*​  *	34.41%	*​  ​   *	ved	*  *	2.290	*​  *	2.320	*​  *	0.030	*​  *	1.31%	*​  *	6.82%	*​  *	shouldaindex	*  *	eax	*  *	2.400	*​  *	1.800	*​  *	-0.600	*​  *	-25.00%	*​  ​   *	flt	*  *	32.620	*​  *	39.650	*​  *	7.030	*​  *	21.55%	*​  ​   *	mvf	*  *	1.400	*​  *	1.575	*​  *	0.175	*​  *	12.50%	*​  ​   *	tox	*  *	2.380	*​  *	2.830	*​  *	0.450	*​  *	18.91%	*​  ​   *	trs	*  *	6.150	*​  *	6.700	*​  *	0.550	*​  *	8.94%	*​  *	7.38%	*​  *	skc	*  *	ari	*  *	0.215	*​  *	0.170	*​  *	-0.045	*​  *	-20.93%	*​  ​   *	idt	*  *	0.150	*​  *	0.215	*​  *	0.065	*​  *	43.33%	*​  ​   *	mcs	*  *	0.235	*​  *	0.195	*​  *	-0.040	*​  *	-17.02%	*​  ​   *	qbe	*  *	11.210	*​  *	13.040	*​  *	1.830	*​  *	16.32%	*​  ​   *	sea	*  *	0.525	*​  *	0.450	*​  *	-0.075	*​  *	-14.29%	*​  *	1.48%	*​  *	Smurf1976	*  *	bpt	*  *	1.045	*​  *	1.015	*​  *	-0.030	*​  *	-2.87%	*​  ​   *	osh	*  *	7.890	*​  *	7.200	*​  *	-0.690	*​  *	-8.75%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	6.950	*​  *	-1.300	*​  *	-15.76%	*​  ​   *	wpl	*  *	38.010	*​  *	34.520	*​  *	-3.490	*​  *	-9.18%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-0.81%	*​  *	So_Cynical	*  *	acx	*  *	1.760	*​  *	2.050	*​  *	0.290	*​  *	16.48%	*​  ​   *	clv	*  *	0.300	*​  *	0.220	*​  *	-0.080	*​  *	-26.67%	*​  ​   *	mxi	*  *	0.530	*​  *	0.525	*​  *	-0.005	*​  *	-0.94%	*​  ​   *	ric	*  *	0.940	*​  *	1.070	*​  *	0.130	*​  *	13.83%	*​  ​   *	ved	*  *	2.290	*​  *	2.320	*​  *	0.030	*​  *	1.31%	*​  *	0.80%	*​  *	Systematic	*  *	aiz	*  *	2.370	*​  *	2.670	*​  *	0.300	*​  *	12.66%	*​  ​   *	apn	*  *	0.835	*​  *	0.995	*​  *	0.160	*​  *	19.16%	*​  ​   *	asb	*  *	1.505	*​  *	1.760	*​  *	0.255	*​  *	16.94%	*​  ​   *	lau	*  *	0.390	*​  *	0.490	*​  *	0.100	*​  *	25.64%	*​  ​   *	rex	*  *	1.030	*​  *	1.000	*​  *	-0.030	*​  *	-2.91%	*​  *	14.30%	*​  *	The Falcon	*  *	eld	*  *	2.400	*​  *	2.290	*​  *	-0.110	*​  *	-4.58%	*​  ​   *	org	*  *	11.670	*​  *	11.310	*​  *	-0.360	*​  *	-3.08%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	6.950	*​  *	-1.300	*​  *	-15.76%	*​  ​   *	svw	*  *	5.820	*​  *	7.210	*​  *	1.390	*​  *	23.88%	*​  ​   *	wow	*  *	30.680	*​  *	29.490	*​  *	-1.190	*​  *	-3.88%	*​  *	-0.68%	*​  *	tinhat	*  *	cdu	*  *	1.950	*​  *	1.410	*​  *	-0.540	*​  *	-27.69%	*​  ​   *	flt	*  *	32.620	*​  *	39.650	*​  *	7.030	*​  *	21.55%	*​  ​   *	gem	*  *	4.170	*​  *	3.360	*​  *	-0.810	*​  *	-19.42%	*​  ​   *	hzn	*  *	0.160	*​  *	0.110	*​  *	-0.050	*​  *	-31.25%	*​  ​   *	tgs	*  *	0.130	*​  *	0.050	*​  *	-0.080	*​  *	-61.54%	*​  *	-23.67%	*​  *	trillionare#1	*  *	byl	*  *	0.380	*​  *	0.400	*​  *	0.020	*​  *	5.26%	*​  ​   *	fln	*  *	0.650	*​  *	0.980	*​  *	0.330	*​  *	50.77%	*​  ​   *	flt	*  *	32.620	*​  *	39.650	*​  *	7.030	*​  *	21.55%	*​  ​   *	lgd	*  *	0.250	*​  *	0.225	*​  *	-0.025	*​  *	-10.00%	*​  ​   *	mrm	*  *	1.240	*​  *	0.660	*​  *	-0.580	*​  *	-46.77%	*​  *	4.16%	*​  *	Umike	*  *	bhp	*  *	29.370	*​  *	31.030	*​  *	1.660	*​  *	5.65%	*​  ​   *	cvn	*  *	0.135	*​  *	0.130	*​  *	-0.005	*​  *	-3.70%	*​  ​   *	kcn	*  *	0.660	*​  *	0.690	*​  *	0.030	*​  *	4.55%	*​  ​   *	pan	*  *	0.420	*​  *	0.560	*​  *	0.140	*​  *	33.33%	*​  ​   *	qbe	*  *	11.210	*​  *	13.040	*​  *	1.830	*​  *	16.32%	*​  *	11.23%	*​  *	wysiwyg	*  *	ccl	*  *	9.320	*​  *	10.780	*​  *	1.460	*​  *	15.67%	*​  ​   *	cdd	*  *	3.420	*​  *	3.280	*​  *	-0.140	*​  *	-4.09%	*​  ​   *	nvt	*  *	5.080	*​  *	4.900	*​  *	-0.180	*​  *	-3.54%	*​  ​   *	tgr	*  *	3.910	*​  *	3.400	*​  *	-0.510	*​  *	-13.04%	*​  ​   *	tox	*  *	2.380	*​  *	2.830	*​  *	0.450	*​  *	18.91%	*​  *	2.78%	*​ 

Looks like a leadership change with *"issh"* displacing *"Chipmunk"*. *"Bazmate"* running a good second and *"pixel"* a close third. Only nine months to go .


----------



## systematic (3 April 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

Thanks nulla nulla.

All ords up 8.78%

Currently 7 out of 33 outperforming.


----------



## nulla nulla (3 April 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*



systematic said:


> Thanks nulla nulla.
> 
> All ords up 8.78%
> 
> Currently 7 out of 33 outperforming.




And only 17 out of 33 in negative territory. Hhhhmmm....


----------



## The Falcon (3 April 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

I really messed up here not thinking price was based on 31 Dec close, but in close prior to "entries close" at the start of the comp. talk about lead in the saddlebags, I won't make that mistake again


----------



## Logique (3 April 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

I'm heading in the same direction as the iron ore price. Give me something Twiggy.


----------



## Wysiwyg (4 April 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

Just like to mention that the market returns are time dependent. A fixed period and stock selection produces a luck result.


----------



## systematic (4 April 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*



Wysiwyg said:


> Just like to mention that the market returns are time dependent. A fixed period and stock selection produces a luck result.




Could you elaborate?


----------



## So_Cynical (4 April 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*



Wysiwyg said:


> Just like to mention that the market returns are time dependent. A fixed period and stock selection produces a luck result.




Thanks for pointing that out  - im sure most market participants are aware that time will influence return.

In Feb i won the Monthly tipping comp with GTG - same stock the next month was in last place for all but the last day of the march comp, this weeks winner is next weeks loser.


----------



## Wysiwyg (4 April 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*



systematic said:


> Could you elaborate?



I was running some backtests and noticed the closing of all stocks on the last day does not reflect the profitability of the system. Really want to let these selections run until the system closes them which can only be done in real time.

The comp. leaders vary from month to month as share prices fluctuate therefore the winner will be lucky enough to be in front on the closing date.


----------



## systematic (5 April 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*



Wysiwyg said:


> I was running some backtests and noticed the closing of all stocks on the last day does not reflect the profitability of the system.




Are you talking about your system?  All systems?  What do you mean by, "on the last day?" Do you mean last day of the month, year?  Only trying to get where you're coming from.



Wysiwyg said:


> Really want to let these selections run until the system closes them which can only be done in real time..




I still don't get it.  The comp _is _in real time? 
Do you mean to say, the system you are running has your selections still in a trade...therefore you don't like the monthly update as they don't really reflect your system...because they wouldn't be counted (in real life) until the trade was closed?

If that's what you mean - I get that.  But this is just a comp, and the monthly tally is just for interest - not to reflect the worth of a traded system.  We're all on equal footing.





Wysiwyg said:


> The comp. leaders vary from month to month as share prices fluctuate therefore the winner will be lucky enough to be in front on the closing date.




I'm not sure how to even reply to that.  On the one hand, of course; month to month reflects as much noise as anything else.  You're saying that the winner at the end of the year will be the lucky (i.e. not skillful) one.  Well, perhaps.  Most likely, even.  Any comp like this is for fun (see my original post).  All well and good, but I can't help but wonder where you're going with is; what the implications are.  Are you saying (as could be read into your comment) that it's all noise and the winner is lucky...and we can never know if we're on to something?  If so, when does that change?  A ten year benchmark?  A hundred year benchmark?
Actually - I think a lot like that.  I've either alluded to or stated as such before; in answer to a question about what makes a good 'system' - I think I said something along the lines of, "must work over a very long time period".  
Even a 10 or 20 year back test (which is near the max of what you'll see in many an author's back test, if they have one at all) is not necessarily meaningful.  Fama (or French, can't remember which one said it) reckons you need to be hitting close to one hundred years for it to be truly significant.

Is that the sort of thing you're talking about?  That a comp is not meaningful and the winner will be the lucky one?

But that's not the point of a comp.  Example - the monthly comp run on this site - is a point in time competition.  The way to play it is not necessarily the way to play as you would a long term investor.  It's just "tournament play".  I learned (in another world) that tournament play often requires a different strategy.  Example: anyone who thinks they're going to win an ASX comp or an ASF monthly comp with a conservative investing style (the type they may practice in real life) is kidding themselves.  This year long comp is just another variety.

Anyway - was just interested in what you meant.  I don't think you meant that having a comp is completely meaningless - otherwise you wouldn't have joined in.  I think you mean that it's frustrating; as the constraints of a comp don't fit in with the way your system normally works?  In which case, as I said, I understand completely...but that's the way a comp works.


----------



## Wysiwyg (5 April 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*



systematic said:


> Are you talking about your system?  All systems?  What do you mean by, "on the last day?" Do you mean last day of the month, year?  Only trying to get where you're coming from..



All systems (and in this case a fixed term tipping comp.)that end at a specific time. Something to consider when back testing systems. No need to "read" anything into it.


----------



## pixel (5 April 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*



Wysiwyg said:


> All systems (and in this case a fixed term tipping comp.)that end at a specific time. Something to consider when back testing systems. No need to "read" anything into it.




A comp is a comp is a comp. I'd never mistake it for a system and try to read more than cursory predictive qualities into a placing. That is as true for our regular monthly comp as for the full year one that this is about.
Being allowed five stocks instead of just one may assist in improving the odds to a small degree, as it allows some diversification across different sectors. Yet it's still a lot of guesswork, albeit with a little more wriggle room for educated guesses.


----------



## jbocker (6 April 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

Hmmm Just checked my pozzie in the chart. -23% There is a bobby prize ..yes?
Anyone want to subscribe to JBs top stock tips?


----------



## shouldaindex (15 April 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

Looking at the last posted results:

4 out of 35 people have record of 3 outperformers and 2 underperformers stock picks (compared to 10% ASX gain this year).

31 out of 35 have more underperformers.

I read Peter Lynch says 6 out of 10, or this case 3 out of 5 ain't bad, and results (even from a tiny subsection and time) seem to suggest that too.


----------



## shouldaindex (16 April 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

Actually 2 have 4 outperformers and 1 underpermer.

Anyway, overall point stands even with rushed sums.


----------



## nulla nulla (9 May 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

*The update for the tipping competition for 2015 as at 30 April 2015 follows *(sorry for the delay):


		Name				Share					31-Dec-14						30-Apr-15						Change $						Change %						Portfolio			      			Change %			 *	Ariyahn2011	*  *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	2.170	*​  *	-0.570	*​  *	-20.80%	*​  ​   *	ooo	*  *	28.910	*​  *	28.180	*​  *	-0.730	*​  *	-2.53%	*​  ​   *	rio	*  *	58.000	*​  *	57.150	*​  *	-0.850	*​  *	-1.47%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	8.300	*​  *	0.050	*​  *	0.61%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-6.05%	*​  *	Bazmate	*  *	ben	*  *	12.810	*​  *	12.090	*​  *	-0.720	*​  *	-5.62%	*​  ​   *	egp	*  *	3.790	*​  *	4.540	*​  *	0.750	*​  *	19.79%	*​  ​   *	ipl	*  *	3.190	*​  *	3.990	*​  *	0.800	*​  *	25.08%	*​  ​   *	jbh	*  *	15.790	*​  *	19.590	*​  *	3.800	*​  *	24.07%	*​  ​   *	qan	*  *	2.400	*​  *	3.390	*​  *	0.990	*​  *	41.25%	*​  *	20.91%	*​  *	Burglar	*  *	ago	*  *	0.165	*​  *	0.120	*​  *	-0.045	*​  *	-27.27%	*​  ​   *	bci	*  *	0.530	*​  *	0.430	*​  *	-0.100	*​  *	-18.87%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	2.170	*​  *	-0.570	*​  *	-20.80%	*​  ​   *	fms	*  *	0.013	*​  *	0.015	*​  *	0.002	*​  *	15.38%	*​  ​   *	gbg	*  *	0.020	*​  *	0.024	*​  *	0.004	*​  *	20.00%	*​  *	-6.31%	*​  *	Chipmunk3d	*  *	ajx	*  *	0.485	*​  *	0.690	*​  *	0.205	*​  *	42.27%	*​  ​   *	iph	*  *	3.500	*​  *	4.320	*​  *	0.820	*​  *	23.43%	*​  ​   *	neu	*  *	0.120	*​  *	0.100	*​  *	-0.020	*​  *	-16.67%	*​  ​   *	osh	*  *	7.890	*​  *	8.090	*​  *	0.200	*​  *	2.53%	*​  ​   *	voc	*  *	6.400	*​  *	5.810	*​  *	-0.590	*​  *	-9.22%	*​  *	8.47%	*​  *	evilk9	*  *	bpt	*  *	1.045	*​  *	1.110	*​  *	0.065	*​  *	6.22%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	6.22%	*​  *	Garpel Gumnut	*  *	bhp	*  *	29.370	*​  *	31.970	*​  *	2.600	*​  *	8.85%	*​  ​   *	rio	*  *	58.000	*​  *	57.150	*​  *	-0.850	*​  *	-1.47%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	3.69%	*​  *	hhse	*  *	asl	*  *	0.390	*​  *	0.445	*​  *	0.055	*​  *	14.10%	*​  ​   *	cwn	*  *	12.690	*​  *	13.010	*​  *	0.320	*​  *	2.52%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	2.170	*​  *	-0.570	*​  *	-20.80%	*​  ​   *	org	*  *	11.670	*​  *	12.740	*​  *	1.070	*​  *	9.17%	*​  ​   *	ori	*  *	18.950	*​  *	2.600	*​  *	-16.350	*​  *	-86.28%	*​  *	-16.26%	*​  *	issh	*  *	ajx	*  *	0.485	*​  *	0.690	*​  *	0.205	*​  *	42.27%	*​  ​   *	cwn	*  *	12.690	*​  *	13.010	*​  *	0.320	*​  *	2.52%	*​  ​   *	1pg	*  *	1.180	*​  *	1.815	*​  *	0.635	*​  *	53.81%	*​  ​   *	lng	*  *	2.420	*​  *	4.560	*​  *	2.140	*​  *	88.43%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	8.300	*​  *	0.050	*​  *	0.61%	*​  *	37.53%	*​  *	jblocker	*  *	mrm	*  *	1.240	*​  *	0.700	*​  *	-0.540	*​  *	-43.55%	*​  ​   *	nwh	*  *	0.360	*​  *	0.190	*​  *	-0.170	*​  *	-47.22%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	8.300	*​  *	0.050	*​  *	0.61%	*​  ​   *	swm	*  *	1.350	*​  *	1.265	*​  *	-0.085	*​  *	-6.30%	*​  ​   *	wpl	*  *	38.010	*​  *	35.050	*​  *	-2.960	*​  *	-7.79%	*​  *	-20.85%	*​  *	Klogg	*  *	bol	*  *	0.140	*​  *	0.110	*​  *	-0.030	*​  *	-21.43%	*​  ​   *	ddr	*  *	1.570	*​  *	1.890	*​  *	0.320	*​  *	20.38%	*​  ​   *	ssm	*  *	0.185	*​  *	0.215	*​  *	0.030	*​  *	16.22%	*​  ​   *	tsm	*  *	0.335	*​  *	0.340	*​  *	0.005	*​  *	1.49%	*​  ​   *	uos	*  *	0.500	*​  *	0.535	*​  *	0.035	*​  *	7.00%	*​  *	4.73%	*​  *	Know the past	*  *	bol	*  *	0.140	*​  *	0.110	*​  *	-0.030	*​  *	-21.43%	*​  ​   *	clt	*  *	0.190	*​  *	0.200	*​  *	0.010	*​  *	5.26%	*​  ​   *	nwh	*  *	0.360	*​  *	0.190	*​  *	-0.170	*​  *	-47.22%	*​  ​   *	sbb	*  *	0.068	*​  *	0.047	*​  *	-0.021	*​  *	-30.88%	*​  ​   *	vet	*  *	0.225	*​  *	0.145	*​  *	-0.080	*​  *	-35.56%	*​  *	-25.97%	*​  *	Krackdawg	*  *	sxy	*  *	0.320	*​  *	0.405	*​  *	0.085	*​  *	26.56%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	26.56%	*​  *	logique	*  *	amm	*  *	2.930	*​  *	2.300	*​  *	-0.630	*​  *	-21.50%	*​  ​   *	bhp	*  *	29.370	*​  *	31.970	*​  *	2.600	*​  *	8.85%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	2.170	*​  *	-0.570	*​  *	-20.80%	*​  ​   *	ilu	*  *	5.950	*​  *	8.160	*​  *	2.210	*​  *	37.14%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	8.300	*​  *	0.050	*​  *	0.61%	*​  *	0.86%	*​  *	Miner	*  *	ago	*  *	0.165	*​  *	0.120	*​  *	-0.045	*​  *	-27.27%	*​  ​   *	bno	*  *	0.430	*​  *	0.410	*​  *	-0.020	*​  *	-4.65%	*​  ​   *	cdd	*  *	3.420	*​  *	3.460	*​  *	0.040	*​  *	1.17%	*​  ​   *	nea	*  *	0.665	*​  *	0.560	*​  *	-0.105	*​  *	-15.79%	*​  ​   *	pxg	*  *	0.098	*​  *	0.079	*​  *	-0.019	*​  *	-19.39%	*​  *	-13.19%	*​  *	Muschu	*  *	boq	*  *	12.180	*​  *	13.020	*​  *	0.840	*​  *	6.90%	*​  ​   *	gem	*  *	4.170	*​  *	3.610	*​  *	-0.560	*​  *	-13.43%	*​  ​   *	min	*  *	7.580	*​  *	6.500	*​  *	-1.080	*​  *	-14.25%	*​  ​   *	nvt	*  *	5.080	*​  *	4.630	*​  *	-0.450	*​  *	-8.86%	*​  ​   *	wes	*  *	41.720	*​  *	43.710	*​  *	1.990	*​  *	4.77%	*​  *	-4.97%	*​  *	needsajet	*  *	amm	*  *	2.930	*​  *	2.300	*​  *	-0.630	*​  *	-21.50%	*​  ​   *	jbh	*  *	15.790	*​  *	19.590	*​  *	3.800	*​  *	24.07%	*​  ​   *	mrm	*  *	1.240	*​  *	0.700	*​  *	-0.540	*​  *	-43.55%	*​  ​   *	rio	*  *	58.000	*​  *	57.150	*​  *	-0.850	*​  *	-1.47%	*​  ​   *	tol	*  *	5.890	*​  *	8.980	*​  *	3.090	*​  *	52.46%	*​  *	2.00%	*​  *	nulla nulla	*  *	dxs	*  *	6.970	*​  *	7.380	*​  *	0.410	*​  *	5.88%	*​  ​   *	fdc	*  *	2.870	*​  *	2.950	*​  *	0.080	*​  *	2.79%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	2.170	*​  *	-0.570	*​  *	-20.80%	*​  ​   *	nvn	*  *	2.120	*​  *	2.470	*​  *	0.350	*​  *	16.51%	*​  ​   *	scp	*  *	1.855	*​  *	2.130	*​  *	0.275	*​  *	14.82%	*​  *	3.84%	*​  *	Paavfc	*  *	aek	*  *	0.072	*​  *	0.081	*​  *	0.009	*​  *	12.50%	*​  ​   *	enr	*  *	0.130	*​  *	0.135	*​  *	0.005	*​  *	3.85%	*​  ​   *	rdm	*  *	0.081	*​  *	0.040	*​  *	-0.041	*​  *	-50.62%	*​  ​   *	sgq	*  *	0.063	*​  *	0.065	*​  *	0.002	*​  *	3.17%	*​  ​   *	tpp	*  *	0.050	*​  *	0.080	*​  *	0.030	*​  *	60.00%	*​  *	5.78%	*​  *	peter2	*  *	hsn	*  *	1.820	*​  *	2.220	*​  *	0.400	*​  *	21.98%	*​  ​   *	osh	*  *	7.890	*​  *	8.090	*​  *	0.200	*​  *	2.53%	*​  ​   *	smx	*  *	3.530	*​  *	3.270	*​  *	-0.260	*​  *	-7.37%	*​  ​   *	tol	*  *	5.890	*​  *	8.980	*​  *	3.090	*​  *	52.46%	*​  ​   *	wpl	*  *	38.010	*​  *	35.050	*​  *	-2.960	*​  *	-7.79%	*​  *	12.36%	*​  *	PinkBoy	*  *	anz	*  *	32.090	*​  *	33.990	*​  *	1.900	*​  *	5.92%	*​  ​   *	boq	*  *	12.180	*​  *	13.020	*​  *	0.840	*​  *	6.90%	*​  ​   *	cba	*  *	85.650	*​  *	88.870	*​  *	3.220	*​  *	3.76%	*​  ​   *	iag	*  *	6.250	*​  *	5.810	*​  *	-0.440	*​  *	-7.04%	*​  ​   *	wes	*  *	41.720	*​  *	43.710	*​  *	1.990	*​  *	4.77%	*​  *	2.86%	*​  *	pixel	*  *	aac	*  *	1.480	*​  *	1.620	*​  *	0.140	*​  *	9.46%	*​  ​   *	drm	*  *	0.480	*​  *	0.470	*​  *	-0.010	*​  *	-2.08%	*​  ​   *	ric	*  *	0.940	*​  *	1.130	*​  *	0.190	*​  *	20.21%	*​  ​   *	tlg	*  *	0.240	*​  *	0.395	*​  *	0.155	*​  *	64.58%	*​  ​   *	wor	*  *	10.080	*​  *	11.450	*​  *	1.370	*​  *	13.59%	*​  *	21.15%	*​  *	PurpleSX2	*  *	aei	*  *	0.290	*​  *	0.490	*​  *	0.200	*​  *	68.97%	*​  ​   *	ahz	*  *	0.120	*​  *	0.076	*​  *	-0.044	*​  *	-36.67%	*​  ​   *	avx	*  *	0.016	*​  *	0.012	*​  *	-0.004	*​  *	-25.00%	*​  ​   *	blt	*  *	0.955	*​  *	0.780	*​  *	-0.175	*​  *	-18.32%	*​  ​   *	eos	*  *	0.815	*​  *	0.780	*​  *	-0.035	*​  *	-4.29%	*​  *	-3.06%	*​  *	Robusta	*  *	dna	*  *	0.755	*​  *	0.620	*​  *	-0.135	*​  *	-17.88%	*​  ​   *	icq	*  *	1.090	*​  *	1.015	*​  *	-0.075	*​  *	-6.88%	*​  ​   *	ipp	*  *	2.680	*​  *	2.530	*​  *	-0.150	*​  *	-5.60%	*​  ​   *	nvt	*  *	5.080	*​  *	4.630	*​  *	-0.450	*​  *	-8.86%	*​  ​   *	srx	*  *	28.370	*​  *	21.250	*​  *	-7.120	*​  *	-25.10%	*​  *	-12.86%	*​  *	ROE	*  *	orl	*  *	3.800	*​  *	2.600	*​  *	-1.200	*​  *	-31.58%	*​  ​   *	rfg	*  *	5.760	*​  *	6.950	*​  *	1.190	*​  *	20.66%	*​  ​   *	siq	*  *	1.465	*​  *	1.870	*​  *	0.405	*​  *	27.65%	*​  ​   *	sul	*  *	7.150	*​  *	9.880	*​  *	2.730	*​  *	38.18%	*​  ​   *	ved	*  *	2.290	*​  *	2.290	*​  *	0.000	*​  *	0.00%	*​  *	10.98%	*​  *	shouldaindex	*  *	eax	*  *	2.400	*​  *	2.020	*​  *	-0.380	*​  *	-15.83%	*​  ​   *	flt	*  *	32.620	*​  *	43.430	*​  *	10.810	*​  *	33.14%	*​  ​   *	mvf	*  *	1.400	*​  *	1.570	*​  *	0.170	*​  *	12.14%	*​  ​   *	tox	*  *	2.380	*​  *	3.020	*​  *	0.640	*​  *	26.89%	*​  ​   *	trs	*  *	6.150	*​  *	6.490	*​  *	0.340	*​  *	5.53%	*​  *	12.37%	*​  *	skc	*  *	ari	*  *	0.215	*​  *	0.175	*​  *	-0.040	*​  *	-18.60%	*​  ​   *	idt	*  *	0.150	*​  *	0.290	*​  *	0.140	*​  *	93.33%	*​  ​   *	mcs	*  *	0.235	*​  *	0.160	*​  *	-0.075	*​  *	-31.91%	*​  ​   *	qbe	*  *	11.210	*​  *	13.700	*​  *	2.490	*​  *	22.21%	*​  ​   *	sea	*  *	0.525	*​  *	0.605	*​  *	0.080	*​  *	15.24%	*​  *	16.05%	*​  *	Smurf1976	*  *	bpt	*  *	1.045	*​  *	1.110	*​  *	0.065	*​  *	6.22%	*​  ​   *	osh	*  *	7.890	*​  *	8.090	*​  *	0.200	*​  *	2.53%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	8.300	*​  *	0.050	*​  *	0.61%	*​  ​   *	wpl	*  *	38.010	*​  *	35.050	*​  *	-2.960	*​  *	-7.79%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	0.03%	*​  *	So_Cynical	*  *	acx	*  *	1.760	*​  *	2.300	*​  *	0.540	*​  *	30.68%	*​  ​   *	clv	*  *	0.300	*​  *	0.205	*​  *	-0.095	*​  *	-31.67%	*​  ​   *	mxi	*  *	0.530	*​  *	0.440	*​  *	-0.090	*​  *	-16.98%	*​  ​   *	ric	*  *	0.940	*​  *	1.130	*​  *	0.190	*​  *	20.21%	*​  ​   *	ved	*  *	2.290	*​  *	2.290	*​  *	0.000	*​  *	0.00%	*​  *	0.45%	*​  *	Systematic	*  *	aiz	*  *	2.370	*​  *	2.570	*​  *	0.200	*​  *	8.44%	*​  ​   *	apn	*  *	0.835	*​  *	0.940	*​  *	0.105	*​  *	12.57%	*​  ​   *	asb	*  *	1.505	*​  *	1.990	*​  *	0.485	*​  *	32.23%	*​  ​   *	lau	*  *	0.390	*​  *	0.480	*​  *	0.090	*​  *	23.08%	*​  ​   *	rex	*  *	1.030	*​  *	0.970	*​  *	-0.060	*​  *	-5.83%	*​  *	14.10%	*​  *	The Falcon	*  *	eld	*  *	2.400	*​  *	2.910	*​  *	0.510	*​  *	21.25%	*​  ​   *	org	*  *	11.670	*​  *	12.740	*​  *	1.070	*​  *	9.17%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	8.300	*​  *	0.050	*​  *	0.61%	*​  ​   *	svw	*  *	5.820	*​  *	7.360	*​  *	1.540	*​  *	26.46%	*​  ​   *	wow	*  *	30.680	*​  *	29.480	*​  *	-1.200	*​  *	-3.91%	*​  *	10.71%	*​  *	tinhat	*  *	cdu	*  *	1.950	*​  *	1.410	*​  *	-0.540	*​  *	-27.69%	*​  ​   *	flt	*  *	32.620	*​  *	43.430	*​  *	10.810	*​  *	33.14%	*​  ​   *	gem	*  *	4.170	*​  *	3.610	*​  *	-0.560	*​  *	-13.43%	*​  ​   *	hzn	*  *	0.160	*​  *	0.120	*​  *	-0.040	*​  *	-25.00%	*​  ​   *	tgs	*  *	0.130	*​  *	0.059	*​  *	-0.071	*​  *	-54.62%	*​  *	-17.52%	*​  *	trillionare#1	*  *	byl	*  *	0.380	*​  *	0.355	*​  *	-0.025	*​  *	-6.58%	*​  ​   *	fln	*  *	0.650	*​  *	0.990	*​  *	0.340	*​  *	52.31%	*​  ​   *	flt	*  *	32.620	*​  *	43.430	*​  *	10.810	*​  *	33.14%	*​  ​   *	lgd	*  *	0.250	*​  *	0.230	*​  *	-0.020	*​  *	-8.00%	*​  ​   *	mrm	*  *	1.240	*​  *	0.700	*​  *	-0.540	*​  *	-43.55%	*​  *	5.46%	*​  *	Umike	*  *	bhp	*  *	29.370	*​  *	31.970	*​  *	2.600	*​  *	8.85%	*​  ​   *	cvn	*  *	0.135	*​  *	0.120	*​  *	-0.015	*​  *	-11.11%	*​  ​   *	kcn	*  *	0.660	*​  *	0.705	*​  *	0.045	*​  *	6.82%	*​  ​   *	pan	*  *	0.420	*​  *	0.520	*​  *	0.100	*​  *	23.81%	*​  ​   *	qbe	*  *	11.210	*​  *	13.700	*​  *	2.490	*​  *	22.21%	*​  *	10.12%	*​  *	wysiwyg	*  *	ccl	*  *	9.320	*​  *	10.270	*​  *	0.950	*​  *	10.19%	*​  ​   *	cdd	*  *	3.420	*​  *	3.460	*​  *	0.040	*​  *	1.17%	*​  ​   *	nvt	*  *	5.080	*​  *	4.630	*​  *	-0.450	*​  *	-8.86%	*​  ​   *	tgr	*  *	3.910	*​  *	3.240	*​  *	-0.670	*​  *	-17.14%	*​  ​   *	tox	*  *	2.380	*​  *	3.020	*​  *	0.640	*​  *	26.89%	*​  *	2.45%	*​ 


ISSH has leapt to a very impressive lead with a current increase in portfolio value of 37.53%.


----------



## systematic (30 May 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*



nulla nulla said:


> *The update for the tipping competition for 2015 as at 30 April 2015 follows *(sorry for the delay)




I forgot to do my usual...

12 of 34 outperforming all ords (7.1%)


I'll also start adding:

11 of 29 entrants (with 5 picks) outperforming.  So that makes the percentage a bit better.


Of those 11 entrants (with 5 picks, overall outperforming the all ords):

- Several have 4 of their 5 picks individually outperforming the all ords.

- Only issh has all 5 picks in the black.

Go issh!


Thanks for updating nulla nulla, glad you're on it.


----------



## nulla nulla (31 May 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

*The update for the 2015 Tipping competition as at 31 May 2015 follows (Close of trade Friday 29 May 2015):*


		Name				Share					31-Dec-14						29-May-15						Change $						Change %						Portfolio			      			Change %			 *	Ariyahn2011	*  *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	2.420	*​  *	-0.320	*​  *	-11.68%	*​  ​   *	ooo	*  *	28.910	*​  *	27.620	*​  *	-1.290	*​  *	-4.46%	*​  ​   *	rio	*  *	58.000	*​  *	58.200	*​  *	0.200	*​  *	0.34%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	8.250	*​  *	0.000	*​  *	0.00%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-3.95%	*​  *	Bazmate	*  *	ben	*  *	12.810	*​  *	12.290	*​  *	-0.520	*​  *	-4.06%	*​  ​   *	egp	*  *	3.790	*​  *	4.680	*​  *	0.890	*​  *	23.48%	*​  ​   *	ipl	*  *	3.190	*​  *	3.990	*​  *	0.800	*​  *	25.08%	*​  ​   *	jbh	*  *	15.790	*​  *	21.850	*​  *	6.060	*​  *	38.38%	*​  ​   *	qan	*  *	2.400	*​  *	3.520	*​  *	1.120	*​  *	46.67%	*​  *	25.91%	*​  *	Burglar	*  *	ago	*  *	0.165	*​  *	0.120	*​  *	-0.045	*​  *	-27.27%	*​  ​   *	bci	*  *	0.530	*​  *	0.390	*​  *	-0.140	*​  *	-26.42%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	2.420	*​  *	-0.320	*​  *	-11.68%	*​  ​   *	fms	*  *	0.013	*​  *	0.016	*​  *	0.003	*​  *	23.08%	*​  ​   *	gbg	*  *	0.020	*​  *	0.026	*​  *	0.006	*​  *	30.00%	*​  *	-2.46%	*​  *	Chipmunk3d	*  *	ajx	*  *	0.485	*​  *	0.500	*​  *	0.015	*​  *	3.09%	*​  ​   *	iph	*  *	3.500	*​  *	4.900	*​  *	1.400	*​  *	40.00%	*​  ​   *	neu	*  *	0.120	*​  *	0.089	*​  *	-0.031	*​  *	-25.83%	*​  ​   *	osh	*  *	7.890	*​  *	7.600	*​  *	-0.290	*​  *	-3.68%	*​  ​   *	voc	*  *	6.400	*​  *	5.850	*​  *	-0.550	*​  *	-8.59%	*​  *	1.00%	*​  *	evilk9	*  *	bpt	*  *	1.045	*​  *	1.100	*​  *	0.055	*​  *	5.26%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	5.26%	*​  *	Garpel Gumnut	*  *	bhp	*  *	29.370	*​  *	29.590	*​  *	0.220	*​  *	0.75%	*​  ​   *	rio	*  *	58.000	*​  *	58.200	*​  *	0.200	*​  *	0.34%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	0.55%	*​  *	hhse	*  *	asl	*  *	0.390	*​  *	0.420	*​  *	0.030	*​  *	7.69%	*​  ​   *	cwn	*  *	12.690	*​  *	13.090	*​  *	0.400	*​  *	3.15%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	2.420	*​  *	-0.320	*​  *	-11.68%	*​  ​   *	org	*  *	11.670	*​  *	13.310	*​  *	1.640	*​  *	14.05%	*​  ​   *	ori	*  *	18.950	*​  *	21.890	*​  *	2.940	*​  *	15.51%	*​  *	5.75%	*​  *	issh	*  *	ajx	*  *	0.485	*​  *	0.500	*​  *	0.015	*​  *	3.09%	*​  ​   *	cwn	*  *	12.690	*​  *	13.090	*​  *	0.400	*​  *	3.15%	*​  ​   *	1pg	*  *	1.180	*​  *	1.595	*​  *	0.415	*​  *	35.17%	*​  ​   *	lng	*  *	2.420	*​  *	4.180	*​  *	1.760	*​  *	72.73%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	8.250	*​  *	0.000	*​  *	0.00%	*​  *	22.83%	*​  *	jblocker	*  *	mrm	*  *	1.240	*​  *	0.610	*​  *	-0.630	*​  *	-50.81%	*​  ​   *	nwh	*  *	0.360	*​  *	0.195	*​  *	-0.165	*​  *	-45.83%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	8.250	*​  *	0.000	*​  *	0.00%	*​  ​   *	swm	*  *	1.350	*​  *	1.250	*​  *	-0.100	*​  *	-7.41%	*​  ​   *	wpl	*  *	38.010	*​  *	36.530	*​  *	-1.480	*​  *	-3.89%	*​  *	-21.59%	*​  *	Klogg	*  *	bol	*  *	0.140	*​  *	0.115	*​  *	-0.025	*​  *	-17.86%	*​  ​   *	ddr	*  *	1.570	*​  *	1.920	*​  *	0.350	*​  *	22.29%	*​  ​   *	ssm	*  *	0.185	*​  *	0.325	*​  *	0.140	*​  *	75.68%	*​  ​   *	tsm	*  *	0.335	*​  *	0.325	*​  *	-0.010	*​  *	-2.99%	*​  ​   *	uos	*  *	0.500	*​  *	0.530	*​  *	0.030	*​  *	6.00%	*​  *	16.63%	*​  *	Know the past	*  *	bol	*  *	0.140	*​  *	0.115	*​  *	-0.025	*​  *	-17.86%	*​  ​   *	clt	*  *	0.190	*​  *	0.180	*​  *	-0.010	*​  *	-5.26%	*​  ​   *	nwh	*  *	0.360	*​  *	0.195	*​  *	-0.165	*​  *	-45.83%	*​  ​   *	sbb	*  *	0.068	*​  *	0.054	*​  *	-0.014	*​  *	-20.59%	*​  ​   *	vet	*  *	0.225	*​  *	0.135	*​  *	-0.090	*​  *	-40.00%	*​  *	-25.91%	*​  *	Krackdawg	*  *	sxy	*  *	0.320	*​  *	0.390	*​  *	0.070	*​  *	21.88%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	21.88%	*​  *	logique	*  *	amm	*  *	2.930	*​  *	2.350	*​  *	-0.580	*​  *	-19.80%	*​  ​   *	bhp	*  *	29.370	*​  *	29.590	*​  *	0.220	*​  *	0.75%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	2.420	*​  *	-0.320	*​  *	-11.68%	*​  ​   *	ilu	*  *	5.950	*​  *	9.000	*​  *	3.050	*​  *	51.26%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	8.250	*​  *	0.000	*​  *	0.00%	*​  *	4.11%	*​  *	Miner	*  *	ago	*  *	0.165	*​  *	0.120	*​  *	-0.045	*​  *	-27.27%	*​  ​   *	bno	*  *	0.430	*​  *	0.405	*​  *	-0.025	*​  *	-5.81%	*​  ​   *	cdd	*  *	3.420	*​  *	3.050	*​  *	-0.370	*​  *	-10.82%	*​  ​   *	nea	*  *	0.665	*​  *	0.565	*​  *	-0.100	*​  *	-15.04%	*​  ​   *	pxg	*  *	0.098	*​  *	0.079	*​  *	-0.019	*​  *	-19.39%	*​  *	-15.67%	*​  *	Muschu	*  *	boq	*  *	12.180	*​  *	13.250	*​  *	1.070	*​  *	8.78%	*​  ​   *	gem	*  *	4.170	*​  *	3.750	*​  *	-0.420	*​  *	-10.07%	*​  ​   *	min	*  *	7.580	*​  *	7.630	*​  *	0.050	*​  *	0.66%	*​  ​   *	nvt	*  *	5.080	*​  *	4.740	*​  *	-0.340	*​  *	-6.69%	*​  ​   *	wes	*  *	41.720	*​  *	43.660	*​  *	1.940	*​  *	4.65%	*​  *	-0.53%	*​  *	needsajet	*  *	amm	*  *	2.930	*​  *	2.350	*​  *	-0.580	*​  *	-19.80%	*​  ​   *	jbh	*  *	15.790	*​  *	21.850	*​  *	6.060	*​  *	38.38%	*​  ​   *	mrm	*  *	1.240	*​  *	0.610	*​  *	-0.630	*​  *	-50.81%	*​  ​   *	rio	*  *	58.000	*​  *	58.200	*​  *	0.200	*​  *	0.34%	*​  ​   *	tol	*  *	5.890	*​  *	9.020	*​  *	3.130	*​  *	53.14%	*​  *	4.25%	*​  *	nulla nulla	*  *	dxs	*  *	6.970	*​  *	8.010	*​  *	1.040	*​  *	14.92%	*​  ​   *	fdc	*  *	2.870	*​  *	3.040	*​  *	0.170	*​  *	5.92%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	2.420	*​  *	-0.320	*​  *	-11.68%	*​  ​   *	nvn	*  *	2.120	*​  *	2.440	*​  *	0.320	*​  *	15.09%	*​  ​   *	scp	*  *	1.855	*​  *	2.160	*​  *	0.305	*​  *	16.44%	*​  *	8.14%	*​  *	Paavfc	*  *	aek	*  *	0.072	*​  *	0.075	*​  *	0.003	*​  *	4.17%	*​  ​   *	enr	*  *	0.130	*​  *	0.180	*​  *	0.050	*​  *	38.46%	*​  ​   *	rdm	*  *	0.081	*​  *	0.042	*​  *	-0.039	*​  *	-48.15%	*​  ​   *	sgq	*  *	0.063	*​  *	0.089	*​  *	0.026	*​  *	41.27%	*​  ​   *	tpp	*  *	0.050	*​  *	0.058	*​  *	0.008	*​  *	16.00%	*​  *	10.35%	*​  *	peter2	*  *	hsn	*  *	1.820	*​  *	2.590	*​  *	0.770	*​  *	42.31%	*​  ​   *	osh	*  *	7.890	*​  *	7.600	*​  *	-0.290	*​  *	-3.68%	*​  ​   *	smx	*  *	3.530	*​  *	3.240	*​  *	-0.290	*​  *	-8.22%	*​  ​   *	tol	*  *	5.890	*​  *	9.020	*​  *	3.130	*​  *	53.14%	*​  ​   *	wpl	*  *	38.010	*​  *	36.630	*​  *	-1.380	*​  *	-3.63%	*​  *	15.99%	*​  *	PinkBoy	*  *	anz	*  *	32.090	*​  *	33.190	*​  *	1.100	*​  *	3.43%	*​  ​   *	boq	*  *	12.180	*​  *	13.250	*​  *	1.070	*​  *	8.78%	*​  ​   *	cba	*  *	85.650	*​  *	85.090	*​  *	-0.560	*​  *	-0.65%	*​  ​   *	iag	*  *	6.250	*​  *	5.660	*​  *	-0.590	*​  *	-9.44%	*​  ​   *	wes	*  *	41.720	*​  *	43.660	*​  *	1.940	*​  *	4.65%	*​  *	1.35%	*​  *	pixel	*  *	aac	*  *	1.480	*​  *	1.390	*​  *	-0.090	*​  *	-6.08%	*​  ​   *	drm	*  *	0.480	*​  *	0.445	*​  *	-0.035	*​  *	-7.29%	*​  ​   *	ric	*  *	0.940	*​  *	1.190	*​  *	0.250	*​  *	26.60%	*​  ​   *	tlg	*  *	0.240	*​  *	0.430	*​  *	0.190	*​  *	79.17%	*​  ​   *	wor	*  *	10.080	*​  *	10.890	*​  *	0.810	*​  *	8.04%	*​  *	20.09%	*​  *	PurpleSX2	*  *	aei	*  *	0.290	*​  *	0.490	*​  *	0.200	*​  *	68.97%	*​  ​   *	ahz	*  *	0.120	*​  *	0.069	*​  *	-0.051	*​  *	-42.50%	*​  ​   *	avx	*  *	0.016	*​  *	0.011	*​  *	-0.005	*​  *	-31.25%	*​  ​   *	blt	*  *	0.955	*​  *	0.790	*​  *	-0.165	*​  *	-17.28%	*​  ​   *	eos	*  *	0.815	*​  *	1.050	*​  *	0.235	*​  *	28.83%	*​  *	1.35%	*​  *	Robusta	*  *	dna	*  *	0.755	*​  *	0.745	*​  *	-0.010	*​  *	-1.32%	*​  ​   *	icq	*  *	1.090	*​  *	0.980	*​  *	-0.110	*​  *	-10.09%	*​  ​   *	ipp	*  *	2.680	*​  *	2.680	*​  *	0.000	*​  *	0.00%	*​  ​   *	nvt	*  *	5.080	*​  *	4.740	*​  *	-0.340	*​  *	-6.69%	*​  ​   *	srx	*  *	28.370	*​  *	26.680	*​  *	-1.690	*​  *	-5.96%	*​  *	-4.81%	*​  *	ROE	*  *	orl	*  *	3.800	*​  *	2.060	*​  *	-1.740	*​  *	-45.79%	*​  ​   *	rfg	*  *	5.760	*​  *	6.650	*​  *	0.890	*​  *	15.45%	*​  ​   *	siq	*  *	1.465	*​  *	1.900	*​  *	0.435	*​  *	29.69%	*​  ​   *	sul	*  *	7.150	*​  *	10.700	*​  *	3.550	*​  *	49.65%	*​  ​   *	ved	*  *	2.290	*​  *	2.300	*​  *	0.010	*​  *	0.44%	*​  *	9.89%	*​  *	shouldaindex	*  *	eax	*  *	2.400	*​  *	1.290	*​  *	-1.110	*​  *	-46.25%	*​  ​   *	flt	*  *	32.620	*​  *	46.550	*​  *	13.930	*​  *	42.70%	*​  ​   *	mvf	*  *	1.400	*​  *	1.605	*​  *	0.205	*​  *	14.64%	*​  ​   *	tox	*  *	2.380	*​  *	3.150	*​  *	0.770	*​  *	32.35%	*​  ​   *	trs	*  *	6.150	*​  *	6.890	*​  *	0.740	*​  *	12.03%	*​  *	11.10%	*​  *	skc	*  *	ari	*  *	0.215	*​  *	0.175	*​  *	-0.040	*​  *	-18.60%	*​  ​   *	idt	*  *	0.150	*​  *	0.225	*​  *	0.075	*​  *	50.00%	*​  ​   *	mcs	*  *	0.235	*​  *	0.125	*​  *	-0.110	*​  *	-46.81%	*​  ​   *	qbe	*  *	11.210	*​  *	14.650	*​  *	3.440	*​  *	30.69%	*​  ​   *	sea	*  *	0.525	*​  *	0.585	*​  *	0.060	*​  *	11.43%	*​  *	5.34%	*​  *	Smurf1976	*  *	bpt	*  *	1.045	*​  *	1.100	*​  *	0.055	*​  *	5.26%	*​  ​   *	osh	*  *	7.890	*​  *	7.600	*​  *	-0.290	*​  *	-3.68%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	8.250	*​  *	0.000	*​  *	0.00%	*​  ​   *	wpl	*  *	38.010	*​  *	36.630	*​  *	-1.380	*​  *	-3.63%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-0.05%	*​  *	So_Cynical	*  *	acx	*  *	1.760	*​  *	2.500	*​  *	0.740	*​  *	42.05%	*​  ​   *	clv	*  *	0.300	*​  *	0.180	*​  *	-0.120	*​  *	-40.00%	*​  ​   *	mxi	*  *	0.530	*​  *	0.470	*​  *	-0.060	*​  *	-11.32%	*​  ​   *	ric	*  *	0.940	*​  *	1.190	*​  *	0.250	*​  *	26.60%	*​  ​   *	ved	*  *	2.290	*​  *	2.300	*​  *	0.010	*​  *	0.44%	*​  *	3.55%	*​  *	Systematic	*  *	aiz	*  *	2.370	*​  *	2.750	*​  *	0.380	*​  *	16.03%	*​  ​   *	apn	*  *	0.835	*​  *	0.845	*​  *	0.010	*​  *	1.20%	*​  ​   *	asb	*  *	1.505	*​  *	1.830	*​  *	0.325	*​  *	21.59%	*​  ​   *	lau	*  *	0.390	*​  *	0.510	*​  *	0.120	*​  *	30.77%	*​  ​   *	rex	*  *	1.030	*​  *	0.990	*​  *	-0.040	*​  *	-3.88%	*​  *	13.14%	*​  *	The Falcon	*  *	eld	*  *	2.400	*​  *	3.810	*​  *	1.410	*​  *	58.75%	*​  ​   *	org	*  *	11.670	*​  *	13.310	*​  *	1.640	*​  *	14.05%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	8.250	*​  *	0.000	*​  *	0.00%	*​  ​   *	svw	*  *	5.820	*​  *	7.630	*​  *	1.810	*​  *	31.10%	*​  ​   *	wow	*  *	30.680	*​  *	28.000	*​  *	-2.680	*​  *	-8.74%	*​  *	19.03%	*​  *	tinhat	*  *	cdu	*  *	1.950	*​  *	1.275	*​  *	-0.675	*​  *	-34.62%	*​  ​   *	flt	*  *	32.620	*​  *	46.550	*​  *	13.930	*​  *	42.70%	*​  ​   *	gem	*  *	4.170	*​  *	3.750	*​  *	-0.420	*​  *	-10.07%	*​  ​   *	hzn	*  *	0.160	*​  *	0.100	*​  *	-0.060	*​  *	-37.50%	*​  ​   *	tgs	*  *	0.130	*​  *	0.087	*​  *	-0.043	*​  *	-33.08%	*​  *	-14.51%	*​  *	trillionare#1	*  *	byl	*  *	0.380	*​  *	0.350	*​  *	-0.030	*​  *	-7.89%	*​  ​   *	fln	*  *	0.650	*​  *	1.150	*​  *	0.500	*​  *	76.92%	*​  ​   *	flt	*  *	32.620	*​  *	46.550	*​  *	13.930	*​  *	42.70%	*​  ​   *	lgd	*  *	0.250	*​  *	0.250	*​  *	0.000	*​  *	0.00%	*​  ​   *	mrm	*  *	1.240	*​  *	0.610	*​  *	-0.630	*​  *	-50.81%	*​  *	12.19%	*​  *	Umike	*  *	bhp	*  *	29.370	*​  *	29.590	*​  *	0.220	*​  *	0.75%	*​  ​   *	cvn	*  *	0.135	*​  *	0.115	*​  *	-0.020	*​  *	-14.81%	*​  ​   *	kcn	*  *	0.660	*​  *	0.810	*​  *	0.150	*​  *	22.73%	*​  ​   *	pan	*  *	0.420	*​  *	0.530	*​  *	0.110	*​  *	26.19%	*​  ​   *	qbe	*  *	11.210	*​  *	14.650	*​  *	3.440	*​  *	30.69%	*​  *	13.11%	*​  *	wysiwyg	*  *	ccl	*  *	9.320	*​  *	10.090	*​  *	0.770	*​  *	8.26%	*​  ​   *	cdd	*  *	3.420	*​  *	3.050	*​  *	-0.370	*​  *	-10.82%	*​  ​   *	nvt	*  *	5.080	*​  *	4.740	*​  *	-0.340	*​  *	-6.69%	*​  ​   *	tgr	*  *	3.910	*​  *	3.300	*​  *	-0.610	*​  *	-15.60%	*​  ​   *	tox	*  *	2.380	*​  *	3.150	*​  *	0.770	*​  *	32.35%	*​  *	1.50%	*​ 

*Bazmate* is the new leader with a capital growth of *25.9%*, followed closely by *issh* on *22.83%*, *krackdawg* on *21.88%* and* pixel *on *20.09%*. With the take-over/merger of *fdc* and *nvn* I will continue to show the last traded price of* nvn *in future month end updates. 17 members out of 34 are currently generating a return better than 5%.


----------



## systematic (31 May 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

Thanks nulla nulla.

14 of 34 entrants outperforming all ords.

13 of 29 entrants (with 5 picks) outperforming all ords.

Of those 13 entrants...only issh is in the black with each individual pick (no one is outperforming with each individual pick).


----------



## issh (3 July 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

Here's an update as of 3rd July 2015
*Better Link right here:
*http://i.imgur.com/FUgnmKk.jpg

*Statistics*
13 of 34 in the Black
Cumulative Average : -1.39%
Minimum: -28.71%
Maximum: 34.74%


Seems like noone has a full portfolio in the black unfortunately.


----------



## So_Cynical (4 July 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

Congrats to me with ACX the single biggest winner with a 101% rise....and i actually own it as well - real money!


----------



## nulla nulla (5 July 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

*The update for the 2015 Tipping competition as at 30 June 2015 follows (Close of trade Tuesday 30 June 2015):*


		Name				Share					31-Dec-14						30-Jun-15						Change $						Change %						Portfolio			      			Change %			 *	Ariyahn2011	*  *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	1.910	*​  *	-0.830	*​  *	-30.29%	*​  ​   *	ooo	*  *	28.910	*​  *	27.440	*​  *	-1.470	*​  *	-5.08%	*​  ​   *	rio	*  *	58.000	*​  *	53.750	*​  *	-4.250	*​  *	-7.33%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	7.830	*​  *	-0.420	*​  *	-5.09%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-11.95%	*​  *	Bazmate	*  *	ben	*  *	12.810	*​  *	12.260	*​  *	-0.550	*​  *	-4.29%	*​  ​   *	egp	*  *	3.790	*​  *	4.360	*​  *	0.570	*​  *	15.04%	*​  ​   *	ipl	*  *	3.190	*​  *	3.850	*​  *	0.660	*​  *	20.69%	*​  ​   *	jbh	*  *	15.790	*​  *	19.480	*​  *	3.690	*​  *	23.37%	*​  ​   *	qan	*  *	2.400	*​  *	3.160	*​  *	0.760	*​  *	31.67%	*​  *	17.29%	*​  *	Burglar	*  *	ago	*  *	0.165	*​  *	0.120	*​  *	-0.045	*​  *	-27.27%	*​  ​   *	bci	*  *	0.530	*​  *	0.290	*​  *	-0.240	*​  *	-45.28%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	1.910	*​  *	-0.830	*​  *	-30.29%	*​  ​   *	fms	*  *	0.013	*​  *	0.016	*​  *	0.003	*​  *	23.08%	*​  ​   *	gbg	*  *	0.020	*​  *	0.020	*​  *	0.000	*​  *	0.00%	*​  *	-15.95%	*​  *	Chipmunk3d	*  *	ajx	*  *	0.485	*​  *	0.630	*​  *	0.145	*​  *	29.90%	*​  ​   *	iph	*  *	3.500	*​  *	4.700	*​  *	1.200	*​  *	34.29%	*​  ​   *	neu	*  *	0.120	*​  *	0.079	*​  *	-0.041	*​  *	-34.17%	*​  ​   *	osh	*  *	7.890	*​  *	7.130	*​  *	-0.760	*​  *	-9.63%	*​  ​   *	voc	*  *	6.400	*​  *	5.770	*​  *	-0.630	*​  *	-9.84%	*​  *	2.11%	*​  *	evilk9	*  *	bpt	*  *	1.045	*​  *	1.050	*​  *	0.005	*​  *	0.48%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	0.48%	*​  *	Garpel Gumnut	*  *	bhp	*  *	29.370	*​  *	27.050	*​  *	-2.320	*​  *	-7.90%	*​  ​   *	rio	*  *	58.000	*​  *	53.750	*​  *	-4.250	*​  *	-7.33%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-7.61%	*​  *	hhse	*  *	asl	*  *	0.390	*​  *	0.390	*​  *	0.000	*​  *	0.00%	*​  ​   *	cwn	*  *	12.690	*​  *	12.200	*​  *	-0.490	*​  *	-3.86%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	1.910	*​  *	-0.830	*​  *	-30.29%	*​  ​   *	org	*  *	11.670	*​  *	11.970	*​  *	0.300	*​  *	2.57%	*​  ​   *	ori	*  *	18.950	*​  *	21.280	*​  *	2.330	*​  *	12.30%	*​  *	-3.86%	*​  *	issh	*  *	ajx	*  *	0.485	*​  *	0.630	*​  *	0.145	*​  *	29.90%	*​  ​   *	cwn	*  *	12.690	*​  *	12.200	*​  *	-0.490	*​  *	-3.86%	*​  ​   *	1pg	*  *	1.180	*​  *	1.940	*​  *	0.760	*​  *	64.41%	*​  ​   *	lng	*  *	2.420	*​  *	3.810	*​  *	1.390	*​  *	57.44%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	7.830	*​  *	-0.420	*​  *	-5.09%	*​  *	28.56%	*​  *	jblocker	*  *	mrm	*  *	1.240	*​  *	0.535	*​  *	-0.705	*​  *	-56.85%	*​  ​   *	nwh	*  *	0.360	*​  *	0.185	*​  *	-0.175	*​  *	-48.61%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	7.830	*​  *	-0.420	*​  *	-5.09%	*​  ​   *	swm	*  *	1.350	*​  *	1.020	*​  *	-0.330	*​  *	-24.44%	*​  ​   *	wpl	*  *	38.010	*​  *	34.230	*​  *	-3.780	*​  *	-9.94%	*​  *	-28.99%	*​  *	Klogg	*  *	bol	*  *	0.140	*​  *	0.120	*​  *	-0.020	*​  *	-14.29%	*​  ​   *	ddr	*  *	1.570	*​  *	1.890	*​  *	0.320	*​  *	20.38%	*​  ​   *	ssm	*  *	0.185	*​  *	0.295	*​  *	0.110	*​  *	59.46%	*​  ​   *	tsm	*  *	0.335	*​  *	0.310	*​  *	-0.025	*​  *	-7.46%	*​  ​   *	uos	*  *	0.500	*​  *	0.540	*​  *	0.040	*​  *	8.00%	*​  *	13.22%	*​  *	Know the past	*  *	bol	*  *	0.140	*​  *	0.120	*​  *	-0.020	*​  *	-14.29%	*​  ​   *	clt	*  *	0.190	*​  *	0.190	*​  *	0.000	*​  *	0.00%	*​  ​   *	nwh	*  *	0.360	*​  *	0.185	*​  *	-0.175	*​  *	-48.61%	*​  ​   *	sbb	*  *	0.068	*​  *	0.053	*​  *	-0.015	*​  *	-22.06%	*​  ​   *	vet	*  *	0.225	*​  *	0.100	*​  *	-0.125	*​  *	-55.56%	*​  *	-28.10%	*​  *	Krackdawg	*  *	sxy	*  *	0.320	*​  *	0.280	*​  *	-0.040	*​  *	-12.50%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-12.50%	*​  *	logique	*  *	amm	*  *	2.930	*​  *	2.600	*​  *	-0.330	*​  *	-11.26%	*​  ​   *	bhp	*  *	29.370	*​  *	27.050	*​  *	-2.320	*​  *	-7.90%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	1.910	*​  *	-0.830	*​  *	-30.29%	*​  ​   *	ilu	*  *	5.950	*​  *	7.680	*​  *	1.730	*​  *	29.08%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	7.830	*​  *	-0.420	*​  *	-5.09%	*​  *	-5.09%	*​  *	Miner	*  *	ago	*  *	0.165	*​  *	0.120	*​  *	-0.045	*​  *	-27.27%	*​  ​   *	bno	*  *	0.430	*​  *	0.415	*​  *	-0.015	*​  *	-3.49%	*​  ​   *	cdd	*  *	3.420	*​  *	3.230	*​  *	-0.190	*​  *	-5.56%	*​  ​   *	nea	*  *	0.665	*​  *	0.590	*​  *	-0.075	*​  *	-11.28%	*​  ​   *	pxg	*  *	0.098	*​  *	0.110	*​  *	0.012	*​  *	12.24%	*​  *	-7.07%	*​  *	Muschu	*  *	boq	*  *	12.180	*​  *	12.770	*​  *	0.590	*​  *	4.84%	*​  ​   *	gem	*  *	4.170	*​  *	3.260	*​  *	-0.910	*​  *	-21.82%	*​  ​   *	min	*  *	7.580	*​  *	6.600	*​  *	-0.980	*​  *	-12.93%	*​  ​   *	nvt	*  *	5.080	*​  *	4.290	*​  *	-0.790	*​  *	-15.55%	*​  ​   *	wes	*  *	41.720	*​  *	39.030	*​  *	-2.690	*​  *	-6.45%	*​  *	-10.38%	*​  *	needsajet	*  *	amm	*  *	2.930	*​  *	2.600	*​  *	-0.330	*​  *	-11.26%	*​  ​   *	jbh	*  *	15.790	*​  *	19.480	*​  *	3.690	*​  *	23.37%	*​  ​   *	mrm	*  *	1.240	*​  *	0.535	*​  *	-0.705	*​  *	-56.85%	*​  ​   *	rio	*  *	58.000	*​  *	53.750	*​  *	-4.250	*​  *	-7.33%	*​  ​   *	tol	*  *	5.890	*​  *	9.020	*​  *	3.130	*​  *	53.14%	*​  *	0.21%	*​  *	nulla nulla	*  *	dxs	*  *	6.970	*​  *	7.300	*​  *	0.330	*​  *	4.73%	*​  ​   *	fdc	*  *	2.870	*​  *	2.920	*​  *	0.050	*​  *	1.74%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	1.910	*​  *	-0.830	*​  *	-30.29%	*​  ​   *	nvn	*  *	2.120	*​  *	2.440	*​  *	0.320	*​  *	15.09%	*​  ​   *	scp	*  *	1.855	*​  *	2.130	*​  *	0.275	*​  *	14.82%	*​  *	1.22%	*​  *	Paavfc	*  *	aek	*  *	0.072	*​  *	0.077	*​  *	0.005	*​  *	6.94%	*​  ​   *	enr	*  *	0.130	*​  *	0.190	*​  *	0.060	*​  *	46.15%	*​  ​   *	rdm	*  *	0.081	*​  *	0.038	*​  *	-0.043	*​  *	-53.09%	*​  ​   *	sgq	*  *	0.063	*​  *	0.088	*​  *	0.025	*​  *	39.68%	*​  ​   *	tpp	*  *	0.050	*​  *	0.040	*​  *	-0.010	*​  *	-20.00%	*​  *	3.94%	*​  *	peter2	*  *	hsn	*  *	1.820	*​  *	2.620	*​  *	0.800	*​  *	43.96%	*​  ​   *	osh	*  *	7.890	*​  *	7.130	*​  *	-0.760	*​  *	-9.63%	*​  ​   *	smx	*  *	3.530	*​  *	3.460	*​  *	-0.070	*​  *	-1.98%	*​  ​   *	tol	*  *	5.890	*​  *	9.020	*​  *	3.130	*​  *	53.14%	*​  ​   *	wpl	*  *	38.010	*​  *	34.230	*​  *	-3.780	*​  *	-9.94%	*​  *	15.11%	*​  *	PinkBoy	*  *	anz	*  *	32.090	*​  *	32.200	*​  *	0.110	*​  *	0.34%	*​  ​   *	boq	*  *	12.180	*​  *	12.770	*​  *	0.590	*​  *	4.84%	*​  ​   *	cba	*  *	85.650	*​  *	85.090	*​  *	-0.560	*​  *	-0.65%	*​  ​   *	iag	*  *	6.250	*​  *	5.580	*​  *	-0.670	*​  *	-10.72%	*​  ​   *	wes	*  *	41.720	*​  *	39.030	*​  *	-2.690	*​  *	-6.45%	*​  *	-2.53%	*​  *	pixel	*  *	aac	*  *	1.480	*​  *	1.235	*​  *	-0.245	*​  *	-16.55%	*​  ​   *	drm	*  *	0.480	*​  *	0.475	*​  *	-0.005	*​  *	-1.04%	*​  ​   *	ric	*  *	0.940	*​  *	1.250	*​  *	0.310	*​  *	32.98%	*​  ​   *	tlg	*  *	0.240	*​  *	0.395	*​  *	0.155	*​  *	64.58%	*​  ​   *	wor	*  *	10.080	*​  *	10.410	*​  *	0.330	*​  *	3.27%	*​  *	16.65%	*​  *	PurpleSX2	*  *	aei	*  *	0.290	*​  *	0.440	*​  *	0.150	*​  *	51.72%	*​  ​   *	ahz	*  *	0.120	*​  *	0.070	*​  *	-0.050	*​  *	-41.67%	*​  ​   *	avx	*  *	0.016	*​  *	0.007	*​  *	-0.009	*​  *	-56.25%	*​  ​   *	blt	*  *	0.955	*​  *	0.690	*​  *	-0.265	*​  *	-27.75%	*​  ​   *	eos	*  *	0.815	*​  *	0.945	*​  *	0.130	*​  *	15.95%	*​  *	-11.60%	*​  *	Robusta	*  *	dna	*  *	0.755	*​  *	0.750	*​  *	-0.005	*​  *	-0.66%	*​  ​   *	icq	*  *	1.090	*​  *	0.705	*​  *	-0.385	*​  *	-35.32%	*​  ​   *	ipp	*  *	2.680	*​  *	2.400	*​  *	-0.280	*​  *	-10.45%	*​  ​   *	nvt	*  *	5.080	*​  *	4.290	*​  *	-0.790	*​  *	-15.55%	*​  ​   *	srx	*  *	28.370	*​  *	29.050	*​  *	0.680	*​  *	2.40%	*​  *	-11.92%	*​  *	ROE	*  *	orl	*  *	3.800	*​  *	2.050	*​  *	-1.750	*​  *	-46.05%	*​  ​   *	rfg	*  *	5.760	*​  *	5.430	*​  *	-0.330	*​  *	-5.73%	*​  ​   *	siq	*  *	1.465	*​  *	2.200	*​  *	0.735	*​  *	50.17%	*​  ​   *	sul	*  *	7.150	*​  *	9.140	*​  *	1.990	*​  *	27.83%	*​  ​   *	ved	*  *	2.290	*​  *	2.220	*​  *	-0.070	*​  *	-3.06%	*​  *	4.63%	*​  *	shouldaindex	*  *	eax	*  *	2.400	*​  *	0.920	*​  *	-1.480	*​  *	-61.67%	*​  ​   *	flt	*  *	32.620	*​  *	34.110	*​  *	1.490	*​  *	4.57%	*​  ​   *	mvf	*  *	1.400	*​  *	1.280	*​  *	-0.120	*​  *	-8.57%	*​  ​   *	tox	*  *	2.380	*​  *	3.020	*​  *	0.640	*​  *	26.89%	*​  ​   *	trs	*  *	6.150	*​  *	5.360	*​  *	-0.790	*​  *	-12.85%	*​  *	-10.33%	*​  *	skc	*  *	ari	*  *	0.215	*​  *	0.135	*​  *	-0.080	*​  *	-37.21%	*​  ​   *	idt	*  *	0.150	*​  *	0.230	*​  *	0.080	*​  *	53.33%	*​  ​   *	mcs	*  *	0.235	*​  *	0.100	*​  *	-0.135	*​  *	-57.45%	*​  ​   *	qbe	*  *	11.210	*​  *	13.670	*​  *	2.460	*​  *	21.94%	*​  ​   *	sea	*  *	0.525	*​  *	0.505	*​  *	-0.020	*​  *	-3.81%	*​  *	-4.64%	*​  *	Smurf1976	*  *	bpt	*  *	1.045	*​  *	1.050	*​  *	0.005	*​  *	0.48%	*​  ​   *	osh	*  *	7.890	*​  *	7.130	*​  *	-0.760	*​  *	-9.63%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	7.830	*​  *	-0.420	*​  *	-5.09%	*​  ​   *	wpl	*  *	38.010	*​  *	34.230	*​  *	-3.780	*​  *	-9.94%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-0.54%	*​  *	So_Cynical	*  *	acx	*  *	1.760	*​  *	3.130	*​  *	1.370	*​  *	77.84%	*​  ​   *	clv	*  *	0.300	*​  *	0.160	*​  *	-0.140	*​  *	-46.67%	*​  ​   *	mxi	*  *	0.530	*​  *	0.395	*​  *	-0.135	*​  *	-25.47%	*​  ​   *	ric	*  *	0.940	*​  *	1.250	*​  *	0.310	*​  *	32.98%	*​  ​   *	ved	*  *	2.290	*​  *	2.220	*​  *	-0.070	*​  *	-3.06%	*​  *	7.12%	*​  *	Systematic	*  *	aiz	*  *	2.370	*​  *	2.250	*​  *	-0.120	*​  *	-5.06%	*​  ​   *	apn	*  *	0.835	*​  *	0.710	*​  *	-0.125	*​  *	-14.97%	*​  ​   *	asb	*  *	1.505	*​  *	1.845	*​  *	0.340	*​  *	22.59%	*​  ​   *	lau	*  *	0.390	*​  *	0.450	*​  *	0.060	*​  *	15.38%	*​  ​   *	rex	*  *	1.030	*​  *	1.040	*​  *	0.010	*​  *	0.97%	*​  *	3.78%	*​  *	The Falcon	*  *	eld	*  *	2.400	*​  *	3.450	*​  *	1.050	*​  *	43.75%	*​  ​   *	org	*  *	11.670	*​  *	11.970	*​  *	0.300	*​  *	2.57%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	7.830	*​  *	-0.420	*​  *	-5.09%	*​  ​   *	svw	*  *	5.820	*​  *	6.540	*​  *	0.720	*​  *	12.37%	*​  ​   *	wow	*  *	30.680	*​  *	26.960	*​  *	-3.720	*​  *	-12.13%	*​  *	8.30%	*​  *	tinhat	*  *	cdu	*  *	1.950	*​  *	1.700	*​  *	-0.250	*​  *	-12.82%	*​  ​   *	flt	*  *	32.620	*​  *	34.110	*​  *	1.490	*​  *	4.57%	*​  ​   *	gem	*  *	4.170	*​  *	3.260	*​  *	-0.910	*​  *	-21.82%	*​  ​   *	hzn	*  *	0.160	*​  *	0.088	*​  *	-0.072	*​  *	-45.00%	*​  ​   *	tgs	*  *	0.130	*​  *	0.070	*​  *	-0.060	*​  *	-46.15%	*​  *	-24.25%	*​  *	trillionare#1	*  *	byl	*  *	0.380	*​  *	0.345	*​  *	-0.035	*​  *	-9.21%	*​  ​   *	fln	*  *	0.650	*​  *	1.250	*​  *	0.600	*​  *	92.31%	*​  ​   *	flt	*  *	32.620	*​  *	34.110	*​  *	1.490	*​  *	4.57%	*​  ​   *	lgd	*  *	0.250	*​  *	0.260	*​  *	0.010	*​  *	4.00%	*​  ​   *	mrm	*  *	1.240	*​  *	0.535	*​  *	-0.705	*​  *	-56.85%	*​  *	6.96%	*​  *	Umike	*  *	bhp	*  *	29.370	*​  *	27.050	*​  *	-2.320	*​  *	-7.90%	*​  ​   *	cvn	*  *	0.135	*​  *	0.115	*​  *	-0.020	*​  *	-14.81%	*​  ​   *	kcn	*  *	0.660	*​  *	0.695	*​  *	0.035	*​  *	5.30%	*​  ​   *	pan	*  *	0.420	*​  *	0.465	*​  *	0.045	*​  *	10.71%	*​  ​   *	qbe	*  *	11.210	*​  *	13.670	*​  *	2.460	*​  *	21.94%	*​  *	3.05%	*​  *	wysiwyg	*  *	ccl	*  *	9.320	*​  *	9.150	*​  *	-0.170	*​  *	-1.82%	*​  ​   *	cdd	*  *	3.420	*​  *	3.230	*​  *	-0.190	*​  *	-5.56%	*​  ​   *	nvt	*  *	5.080	*​  *	4.290	*​  *	-0.790	*​  *	-15.55%	*​  ​   *	tgr	*  *	3.910	*​  *	3.330	*​  *	-0.580	*​  *	-14.83%	*​  ​   *	tox	*  *	2.380	*​  *	3.020	*​  *	0.640	*​  *	26.89%	*​  *	-2.17%	*​ 

*issh *continues to show a return in excess of *28%* with Bazzmate and Pixel in second and third place. Only 16 entries are in profit and while so_cynical has a high score on acx at 77.84%, trillianare#1 has a return of 92.31% on fln. Unfortunately for both so_cynical and trillianare#1 their other choices have dragged back the overall return of their selections. There is still six months to go and anything can happen.


----------



## systematic (5 July 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

14 of 29 entrants (with 5 picks) outperforming all ords @ 1.16%


----------



## nulla nulla (2 August 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

The update for the 2015 Tipping competition as at Friday 31 July 2015 follows:


Name				Share					31-Dec-14						31-Jul-15						Change $						Change %						Portfolio			      			Change %			 *	Ariyahn2011	*  *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	1.490	*​  *	-1.250	*​  *	-45.62%	*​  ​   *	ooo	*  *	28.910	*​  *	22.360	*​  *	-6.550	*​  *	-22.66%	*​  ​   *	rio	*  *	58.000	*​  *	52.860	*​  *	-5.140	*​  *	-8.86%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	7.400	*​  *	-0.850	*​  *	-10.30%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-21.86%	*​  *	Bazmate	*  *	ben	*  *	12.810	*​  *	13.140	*​  *	0.330	*​  *	2.58%	*​  ​   *	egp	*  *	3.790	*​  *	5.020	*​  *	1.230	*​  *	32.45%	*​  ​   *	ipl	*  *	3.190	*​  *	3.620	*​  *	0.430	*​  *	13.48%	*​  ​   *	jbh	*  *	15.790	*​  *	19.310	*​  *	3.520	*​  *	22.29%	*​  ​   *	qan	*  *	2.400	*​  *	3.750	*​  *	1.350	*​  *	56.25%	*​  *	25.41%	*​  *	Burglar	*  *	ago	*  *	0.165	*​  *	0.035	*​  *	-0.130	*​  *	-78.79%	*​  ​   *	bci	*  *	0.530	*​  *	0.270	*​  *	-0.260	*​  *	-49.06%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	1.855	*​  *	-0.885	*​  *	-32.30%	*​  ​   *	fms	*  *	0.013	*​  *	0.015	*​  *	0.002	*​  *	15.38%	*​  ​   *	gbg	*  *	0.020	*​  *	0.023	*​  *	0.003	*​  *	15.00%	*​  *	-25.95%	*​  *	Chipmunk3d	*  *	ajx	*  *	0.485	*​  *	0.690	*​  *	0.205	*​  *	42.27%	*​  ​   *	iph	*  *	3.500	*​  *	4.890	*​  *	1.390	*​  *	39.71%	*​  ​   *	neu	*  *	0.120	*​  *	0.093	*​  *	-0.027	*​  *	-22.50%	*​  ​   *	osh	*  *	7.890	*​  *	7.470	*​  *	-0.420	*​  *	-5.32%	*​  ​   *	voc	*  *	6.400	*​  *	6.170	*​  *	-0.230	*​  *	-3.59%	*​  *	10.11%	*​  *	evilk9	*  *	bpt	*  *	1.045	*​  *	0.975	*​  *	-0.070	*​  *	-6.70%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-6.70%	*​  *	Garpel Gumnut	*  *	bhp	*  *	29.370	*​  *	26.450	*​  *	-2.920	*​  *	-9.94%	*​  ​   *	rio	*  *	58.000	*​  *	52.860	*​  *	-5.140	*​  *	-8.86%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-9.40%	*​  *	hhse	*  *	asl	*  *	0.390	*​  *	0.300	*​  *	-0.090	*​  *	-23.08%	*​  ​   *	cwn	*  *	12.690	*​  *	13.630	*​  *	0.940	*​  *	7.41%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	1.855	*​  *	-0.885	*​  *	-32.30%	*​  ​   *	org	*  *	11.670	*​  *	11.340	*​  *	-0.330	*​  *	-2.83%	*​  ​   *	ori	*  *	18.950	*​  *	19.210	*​  *	0.260	*​  *	1.37%	*​  *	-9.88%	*​  *	issh	*  *	ajx	*  *	0.485	*​  *	0.690	*​  *	0.205	*​  *	42.27%	*​  ​   *	cwn	*  *	12.690	*​  *	13.630	*​  *	0.940	*​  *	7.41%	*​  ​   *	1pg	*  *	1.180	*​  *	2.670	*​  *	1.490	*​  *	126.27%	*​  ​   *	lng	*  *	2.420	*​  *	3.810	*​  *	1.390	*​  *	57.44%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	7.400	*​  *	-0.850	*​  *	-10.30%	*​  *	44.62%	*​  *	jblocker	*  *	mrm	*  *	1.240	*​  *	0.545	*​  *	-0.695	*​  *	-56.05%	*​  ​   *	nwh	*  *	0.360	*​  *	0.185	*​  *	-0.175	*​  *	-48.61%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	7.400	*​  *	-0.850	*​  *	-10.30%	*​  ​   *	swm	*  *	1.350	*​  *	0.905	*​  *	-0.445	*​  *	-32.96%	*​  ​   *	wpl	*  *	38.010	*​  *	35.650	*​  *	-2.360	*​  *	-6.21%	*​  *	-30.83%	*​  *	Klogg	*  *	bol	*  *	0.140	*​  *	0.120	*​  *	-0.020	*​  *	-14.29%	*​  ​   *	ddr	*  *	1.570	*​  *	2.140	*​  *	0.570	*​  *	36.31%	*​  ​   *	ssm	*  *	0.185	*​  *	0.340	*​  *	0.155	*​  *	83.78%	*​  ​   *	tsm	*  *	0.335	*​  *	0.350	*​  *	0.015	*​  *	4.48%	*​  ​   *	uos	*  *	0.500	*​  *	0.530	*​  *	0.030	*​  *	6.00%	*​  *	23.26%	*​  *	Know the past	*  *	bol	*  *	0.140	*​  *	0.120	*​  *	-0.020	*​  *	-14.29%	*​  ​   *	clt	*  *	0.190	*​  *	0.205	*​  *	0.015	*​  *	7.89%	*​  ​   *	nwh	*  *	0.360	*​  *	0.185	*​  *	-0.175	*​  *	-48.61%	*​  ​   *	sbb	*  *	0.068	*​  *	0.050	*​  *	-0.018	*​  *	-26.47%	*​  ​   *	vet	*  *	0.225	*​  *	0.095	*​  *	-0.130	*​  *	-57.78%	*​  *	-27.85%	*​  *	Krackdawg	*  *	sxy	*  *	0.320	*​  *	0.235	*​  *	-0.085	*​  *	-26.56%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-26.56%	*​  *	logique	*  *	amm	*  *	2.930	*​  *	2.600	*​  *	-0.330	*​  *	-11.26%	*​  ​   *	bhp	*  *	29.370	*​  *	26.450	*​  *	-2.920	*​  *	-9.94%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	1.855	*​  *	-0.885	*​  *	-32.30%	*​  ​   *	ilu	*  *	5.950	*​  *	7.880	*​  *	1.930	*​  *	32.44%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	7.400	*​  *	-0.850	*​  *	-10.30%	*​  *	-6.27%	*​  *	Miner	*  *	ago	*  *	0.165	*​  *	0.035	*​  *	-0.130	*​  *	-78.79%	*​  ​   *	bno	*  *	0.430	*​  *	0.450	*​  *	0.020	*​  *	4.65%	*​  ​   *	cdd	*  *	3.420	*​  *	2.870	*​  *	-0.550	*​  *	-16.08%	*​  ​   *	nea	*  *	0.665	*​  *	0.495	*​  *	-0.170	*​  *	-25.56%	*​  ​   *	pxg	*  *	0.098	*​  *	0.110	*​  *	0.012	*​  *	12.24%	*​  *	-20.71%	*​  *	Muschu	*  *	boq	*  *	12.180	*​  *	13.750	*​  *	1.570	*​  *	12.89%	*​  ​   *	gem	*  *	4.170	*​  *	3.400	*​  *	-0.770	*​  *	-18.47%	*​  ​   *	min	*  *	7.580	*​  *	5.420	*​  *	-2.160	*​  *	-28.50%	*​  ​   *	nvt	*  *	5.080	*​  *	4.130	*​  *	-0.950	*​  *	-18.70%	*​  ​   *	wes	*  *	41.720	*​  *	42.450	*​  *	0.730	*​  *	1.75%	*​  *	-10.20%	*​  *	needsajet	*  *	amm	*  *	2.930	*​  *	2.600	*​  *	-0.330	*​  *	-11.26%	*​  ​   *	jbh	*  *	15.790	*​  *	19.310	*​  *	3.520	*​  *	22.29%	*​  ​   *	mrm	*  *	1.240	*​  *	0.545	*​  *	-0.695	*​  *	-56.05%	*​  ​   *	rio	*  *	58.000	*​  *	52.860	*​  *	-5.140	*​  *	-8.86%	*​  ​   *	tol	*  *	5.890	*​  *	9.020	*​  *	3.130	*​  *	53.14%	*​  *	-0.15%	*​  *	nulla nulla	*  *	dxs	*  *	6.970	*​  *	7.780	*​  *	0.810	*​  *	11.62%	*​  ​   *	fdc	*  *	2.870	*​  *	3.000	*​  *	0.130	*​  *	4.53%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	1.855	*​  *	-0.885	*​  *	-32.30%	*​  ​   *	nvn	*  *	2.120	*​  *	2.440	*​  *	0.320	*​  *	15.09%	*​  ​   *	scp	*  *	1.855	*​  *	2.140	*​  *	0.285	*​  *	15.36%	*​  *	2.86%	*​  *	Paavfc	*  *	aek	*  *	0.072	*​  *	0.067	*​  *	-0.005	*​  *	-6.94%	*​  ​   *	enr	*  *	0.130	*​  *	0.170	*​  *	0.040	*​  *	30.77%	*​  ​   *	rdm	*  *	0.081	*​  *	0.039	*​  *	-0.042	*​  *	-51.85%	*​  ​   *	sgq	*  *	0.063	*​  *	0.097	*​  *	0.034	*​  *	53.97%	*​  ​   *	tpp	*  *	0.050	*​  *	0.051	*​  *	0.001	*​  *	2.00%	*​  *	5.59%	*​  *	peter2	*  *	hsn	*  *	1.820	*​  *	2.940	*​  *	1.120	*​  *	61.54%	*​  ​   *	osh	*  *	7.890	*​  *	7.470	*​  *	-0.420	*​  *	-5.32%	*​  ​   *	smx	*  *	3.530	*​  *	3.570	*​  *	0.040	*​  *	1.13%	*​  ​   *	tol	*  *	5.890	*​  *	9.020	*​  *	3.130	*​  *	53.14%	*​  ​   *	wpl	*  *	38.010	*​  *	35.650	*​  *	-2.360	*​  *	-6.21%	*​  *	20.86%	*​  *	PinkBoy	*  *	anz	*  *	32.090	*​  *	32.680	*​  *	0.590	*​  *	1.84%	*​  ​   *	boq	*  *	12.180	*​  *	13.750	*​  *	1.570	*​  *	12.89%	*​  ​   *	cba	*  *	85.650	*​  *	87.650	*​  *	2.000	*​  *	2.34%	*​  ​   *	iag	*  *	6.250	*​  *	5.890	*​  *	-0.360	*​  *	-5.76%	*​  ​   *	wes	*  *	41.720	*​  *	42.450	*​  *	0.730	*​  *	1.75%	*​  *	2.61%	*​  *	pixel	*  *	aac	*  *	1.480	*​  *	1.430	*​  *	-0.050	*​  *	-3.38%	*​  ​   *	drm	*  *	0.480	*​  *	0.430	*​  *	-0.050	*​  *	-10.42%	*​  ​   *	ric	*  *	0.940	*​  *	1.350	*​  *	0.410	*​  *	43.62%	*​  ​   *	tlg	*  *	0.240	*​  *	0.375	*​  *	0.135	*​  *	56.25%	*​  ​   *	wor	*  *	10.080	*​  *	9.200	*​  *	-0.880	*​  *	-8.73%	*​  *	15.47%	*​  *	PurpleSX2	*  *	aei	*  *	0.290	*​  *	0.450	*​  *	0.160	*​  *	55.17%	*​  ​   *	ahz	*  *	0.120	*​  *	0.086	*​  *	-0.034	*​  *	-28.33%	*​  ​   *	avx	*  *	0.016	*​  *	0.007	*​  *	-0.009	*​  *	-56.25%	*​  ​   *	blt	*  *	0.955	*​  *	0.920	*​  *	-0.035	*​  *	-3.66%	*​  ​   *	eos	*  *	0.815	*​  *	1.270	*​  *	0.455	*​  *	55.83%	*​  *	4.55%	*​  *	Robusta	*  *	dna	*  *	0.755	*​  *	0.750	*​  *	-0.005	*​  *	-0.66%	*​  ​   *	icq	*  *	1.090	*​  *	0.750	*​  *	-0.340	*​  *	-31.19%	*​  ​   *	ipp	*  *	2.680	*​  *	2.960	*​  *	0.280	*​  *	10.45%	*​  ​   *	nvt	*  *	5.080	*​  *	4.130	*​  *	-0.950	*​  *	-18.70%	*​  ​   *	srx	*  *	28.370	*​  *	30.840	*​  *	2.470	*​  *	8.71%	*​  *	-6.28%	*​  *	ROE	*  *	orl	*  *	3.800	*​  *	1.900	*​  *	-1.900	*​  *	-50.00%	*​  ​   *	rfg	*  *	5.760	*​  *	5.340	*​  *	-0.420	*​  *	-7.29%	*​  ​   *	siq	*  *	1.465	*​  *	2.360	*​  *	0.895	*​  *	61.09%	*​  ​   *	sul	*  *	7.150	*​  *	9.230	*​  *	2.080	*​  *	29.09%	*​  ​   *	ved	*  *	2.290	*​  *	2.450	*​  *	0.160	*​  *	6.99%	*​  *	7.98%	*​  *	shouldaindex	*  *	eax	*  *	2.400	*​  *	1.070	*​  *	-1.330	*​  *	-55.42%	*​  ​   *	flt	*  *	32.620	*​  *	35.620	*​  *	3.000	*​  *	9.20%	*​  ​   *	mvf	*  *	1.400	*​  *	1.380	*​  *	-0.020	*​  *	-1.43%	*​  ​   *	tox	*  *	2.380	*​  *	2.900	*​  *	0.520	*​  *	21.85%	*​  ​   *	trs	*  *	6.150	*​  *	6.340	*​  *	0.190	*​  *	3.09%	*​  *	-4.54%	*​  *	skc	*  *	ari	*  *	0.215	*​  *	0.120	*​  *	-0.095	*​  *	-44.19%	*​  ​   *	idt	*  *	0.150	*​  *	0.280	*​  *	0.130	*​  *	86.67%	*​  ​   *	mcs	*  *	0.235	*​  *	0.084	*​  *	-0.151	*​  *	-64.26%	*​  ​   *	qbe	*  *	11.210	*​  *	14.600	*​  *	3.390	*​  *	30.24%	*​  ​   *	sea	*  *	0.525	*​  *	0.500	*​  *	-0.025	*​  *	-4.76%	*​  *	0.74%	*​  *	Smurf1976	*  *	bpt	*  *	1.045	*​  *	0.975	*​  *	-0.070	*​  *	-6.70%	*​  ​   *	osh	*  *	7.890	*​  *	7.470	*​  *	-0.420	*​  *	-5.32%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	7.400	*​  *	-0.850	*​  *	-10.30%	*​  ​   *	wpl	*  *	38.010	*​  *	35.650	*​  *	-2.360	*​  *	-6.21%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-0.63%	*​  *	So_Cynical	*  *	acx	*  *	1.760	*​  *	3.570	*​  *	1.810	*​  *	102.84%	*​  ​   *	clv	*  *	0.300	*​  *	0.170	*​  *	-0.130	*​  *	-43.33%	*​  ​   *	mxi	*  *	0.530	*​  *	0.410	*​  *	-0.120	*​  *	-22.64%	*​  ​   *	ric	*  *	0.940	*​  *	1.350	*​  *	0.410	*​  *	43.62%	*​  ​   *	ved	*  *	2.290	*​  *	2.450	*​  *	0.160	*​  *	6.99%	*​  *	17.49%	*​  *	Systematic	*  *	aiz	*  *	2.370	*​  *	2.400	*​  *	0.030	*​  *	1.27%	*​  ​   *	apn	*  *	0.835	*​  *	0.715	*​  *	-0.120	*​  *	-14.37%	*​  ​   *	asb	*  *	1.505	*​  *	1.980	*​  *	0.475	*​  *	31.56%	*​  ​   *	lau	*  *	0.390	*​  *	0.445	*​  *	0.055	*​  *	14.10%	*​  ​   *	rex	*  *	1.030	*​  *	1.020	*​  *	-0.010	*​  *	-0.97%	*​  *	6.32%	*​  *	The Falcon	*  *	eld	*  *	2.400	*​  *	4.110	*​  *	1.710	*​  *	71.25%	*​  ​   *	org	*  *	11.670	*​  *	11.340	*​  *	-0.330	*​  *	-2.83%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	7.400	*​  *	-0.850	*​  *	-10.30%	*​  ​   *	svw	*  *	5.820	*​  *	5.540	*​  *	-0.280	*​  *	-4.81%	*​  ​   *	wow	*  *	30.680	*​  *	28.600	*​  *	-2.080	*​  *	-6.78%	*​  *	9.31%	*​  *	tinhat	*  *	cdu	*  *	1.950	*​  *	1.240	*​  *	-0.710	*​  *	-36.41%	*​  ​   *	flt	*  *	32.620	*​  *	35.620	*​  *	3.000	*​  *	9.20%	*​  ​   *	gem	*  *	4.170	*​  *	3.400	*​  *	-0.770	*​  *	-18.47%	*​  ​   *	hzn	*  *	0.160	*​  *	0.092	*​  *	-0.068	*​  *	-42.50%	*​  ​   *	tgs	*  *	0.130	*​  *	0.074	*​  *	-0.056	*​  *	-43.08%	*​  *	-26.25%	*​  *	trillionare#1	*  *	byl	*  *	0.380	*​  *	0.380	*​  *	0.000	*​  *	0.00%	*​  ​   *	fln	*  *	0.650	*​  *	1.480	*​  *	0.830	*​  *	127.69%	*​  ​   *	flt	*  *	32.620	*​  *	35.620	*​  *	3.000	*​  *	9.20%	*​  ​   *	lgd	*  *	0.250	*​  *	0.260	*​  *	0.010	*​  *	4.00%	*​  ​   *	mrm	*  *	1.240	*​  *	0.545	*​  *	-0.695	*​  *	-56.05%	*​  *	16.97%	*​  *	Umike	*  *	bhp	*  *	29.370	*​  *	26.450	*​  *	-2.920	*​  *	-9.94%	*​  ​   *	cvn	*  *	0.135	*​  *	0.115	*​  *	-0.020	*​  *	-14.81%	*​  ​   *	kcn	*  *	0.660	*​  *	0.640	*​  *	-0.020	*​  *	-3.03%	*​  ​   *	pan	*  *	0.420	*​  *	0.410	*​  *	-0.010	*​  *	-2.38%	*​  ​   *	qbe	*  *	11.210	*​  *	14.600	*​  *	3.390	*​  *	30.24%	*​  *	0.01%	*​  *	wysiwyg	*  *	ccl	*  *	9.320	*​  *	9.280	*​  *	-0.040	*​  *	-0.43%	*​  ​   *	cdd	*  *	3.420	*​  *	2.870	*​  *	-0.550	*​  *	-16.08%	*​  ​   *	nvt	*  *	5.080	*​  *	4.130	*​  *	-0.950	*​  *	-18.70%	*​  ​   *	tgr	*  *	3.910	*​  *	3.760	*​  *	-0.150	*​  *	-3.84%	*​  ​   *	tox	*  *	2.380	*​  *	2.900	*​  *	0.520	*​  *	21.85%	*​  *	-3.44%	*​


----------



## nulla nulla (6 September 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

The update for the 2015 Tipping competition as at Close of Business Monday 31 August 2015 follows. This month I have also loaded a Nine (9) month chart for the All-Ords.* issh *has extended his return year to date to 60%. There are only eight (8) participants in the black.





		Name				Share					31-Dec-14						31-Aug-15						Change $						Change %						Portfolio			      			Change %			 *	Ariyahn2011	*  *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	1.795	*​  *	-0.945	*​  *	-34.49%	*​  ​   *	ooo	*  *	28.910	*​  *	21.750	*​  *	-7.160	*​  *	-24.77%	*​  ​   *	rio	*  *	58.000	*​  *	49.370	*​  *	-8.630	*​  *	-14.88%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	4.790	*​  *	-3.460	*​  *	-41.94%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-29.02%	*​  *	Bazmate	*  *	ben	*  *	12.810	*​  *	10.510	*​  *	-2.300	*​  *	-17.95%	*​  ​   *	egp	*  *	3.790	*​  *	4.780	*​  *	0.990	*​  *	26.12%	*​  ​   *	ipl	*  *	3.190	*​  *	3.460	*​  *	0.270	*​  *	8.46%	*​  ​   *	jbh	*  *	15.790	*​  *	18.650	*​  *	2.860	*​  *	18.11%	*​  ​   *	qan	*  *	2.400	*​  *	3.470	*​  *	1.070	*​  *	44.58%	*​  *	15.87%	*​  *	Burglar	*  *	ago	*  *	0.165	*​  *	0.026	*​  *	-0.139	*​  *	-84.24%	*​  ​   *	bci	*  *	0.530	*​  *	0.230	*​  *	-0.300	*​  *	-56.60%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	1.795	*​  *	-0.945	*​  *	-34.49%	*​  ​   *	fms	*  *	0.013	*​  *	0.012	*​  *	-0.001	*​  *	-7.69%	*​  ​   *	gbg	*  *	0.020	*​  *	0.026	*​  *	0.006	*​  *	30.00%	*​  *	-30.61%	*​  *	Chipmunk3d	*  *	ajx	*  *	0.485	*​  *	0.880	*​  *	0.395	*​  *	81.44%	*​  ​   *	iph	*  *	3.500	*​  *	5.600	*​  *	2.100	*​  *	60.00%	*​  ​   *	neu	*  *	0.120	*​  *	0.087	*​  *	-0.033	*​  *	-27.50%	*​  ​   *	osh	*  *	7.890	*​  *	6.740	*​  *	-1.150	*​  *	-14.58%	*​  ​   *	voc	*  *	6.400	*​  *	5.680	*​  *	-0.720	*​  *	-11.25%	*​  *	17.62%	*​  *	evilk9	*  *	bpt	*  *	1.045	*​  *	0.635	*​  *	-0.410	*​  *	-39.23%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-39.23%	*​  *	Garpel Gumnut	*  *	bhp	*  *	29.370	*​  *	24.650	*​  *	-4.720	*​  *	-16.07%	*​  ​   *	rio	*  *	58.000	*​  *	49.370	*​  *	-8.630	*​  *	-14.88%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-15.48%	*​  *	hhse	*  *	asl	*  *	0.390	*​  *	0.240	*​  *	-0.150	*​  *	-38.46%	*​  ​   *	cwn	*  *	12.690	*​  *	11.060	*​  *	-1.630	*​  *	-12.84%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	1.795	*​  *	-0.945	*​  *	-34.49%	*​  ​   *	org	*  *	11.670	*​  *	9.180	*​  *	-2.490	*​  *	-21.34%	*​  ​   *	ori	*  *	18.950	*​  *	15.500	*​  *	-3.450	*​  *	-18.21%	*​  *	-25.07%	*​  *	issh	*  *	ajx	*  *	0.485	*​  *	0.880	*​  *	0.395	*​  *	81.44%	*​  ​   *	cwn	*  *	12.690	*​  *	11.060	*​  *	-1.630	*​  *	-12.84%	*​  ​   *	1pg	*  *	1.180	*​  *	4.320	*​  *	3.140	*​  *	266.10%	*​  ​   *	lng	*  *	2.420	*​  *	2.680	*​  *	0.260	*​  *	10.74%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	4.790	*​  *	-3.460	*​  *	-41.94%	*​  *	60.70%	*​  *	jblocker	*  *	mrm	*  *	1.240	*​  *	0.475	*​  *	-0.765	*​  *	-61.69%	*​  ​   *	nwh	*  *	0.360	*​  *	0.115	*​  *	-0.245	*​  *	-68.06%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	4.790	*​  *	-3.460	*​  *	-41.94%	*​  ​   *	swm	*  *	1.350	*​  *	0.815	*​  *	-0.535	*​  *	-39.63%	*​  ​   *	wpl	*  *	38.010	*​  *	31.620	*​  *	-6.390	*​  *	-16.81%	*​  *	-45.63%	*​  *	Klogg	*  *	bol	*  *	0.140	*​  *	0.105	*​  *	-0.035	*​  *	-25.00%	*​  ​   *	ddr	*  *	1.570	*​  *	1.900	*​  *	0.330	*​  *	21.02%	*​  ​   *	ssm	*  *	0.185	*​  *	0.305	*​  *	0.120	*​  *	64.86%	*​  ​   *	tsm	*  *	0.335	*​  *	0.395	*​  *	0.060	*​  *	17.91%	*​  ​   *	uos	*  *	0.500	*​  *	0.515	*​  *	0.015	*​  *	3.00%	*​  *	16.36%	*​  *	Know the past	*  *	bol	*  *	0.140	*​  *	0.105	*​  *	-0.035	*​  *	-25.00%	*​  ​   *	clt	*  *	0.190	*​  *	0.205	*​  *	0.015	*​  *	7.89%	*​  ​   *	nwh	*  *	0.360	*​  *	0.115	*​  *	-0.245	*​  *	-68.06%	*​  ​   *	sbb	*  *	0.068	*​  *	0.047	*​  *	-0.021	*​  *	-30.88%	*​  ​   *	vet	*  *	0.225	*​  *	0.086	*​  *	-0.139	*​  *	-61.78%	*​  *	-35.56%	*​  *	Krackdawg	*  *	sxy	*  *	0.320	*​  *	0.135	*​  *	-0.185	*​  *	-57.81%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-57.81%	*​  *	logique	*  *	amm	*  *	2.930	*​  *	2.600	*​  *	-0.330	*​  *	-11.26%	*​  ​   *	bhp	*  *	29.370	*​  *	24.650	*​  *	-4.720	*​  *	-16.07%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	1.795	*​  *	-0.945	*​  *	-34.49%	*​  ​   *	ilu	*  *	5.950	*​  *	7.380	*​  *	1.430	*​  *	24.03%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	4.790	*​  *	-3.460	*​  *	-41.94%	*​  *	-15.95%	*​  *	Miner	*  *	ago	*  *	0.165	*​  *	0.026	*​  *	-0.139	*​  *	-84.24%	*​  ​   *	bno	*  *	0.430	*​  *	0.420	*​  *	-0.010	*​  *	-2.33%	*​  ​   *	cdd	*  *	3.420	*​  *	2.620	*​  *	-0.800	*​  *	-23.39%	*​  ​   *	nea	*  *	0.665	*​  *	0.495	*​  *	-0.170	*​  *	-25.56%	*​  ​   *	pxg	*  *	0.098	*​  *	0.120	*​  *	0.022	*​  *	22.45%	*​  *	-22.61%	*​  *	Muschu	*  *	boq	*  *	12.180	*​  *	12.280	*​  *	0.100	*​  *	0.82%	*​  ​   *	gem	*  *	4.170	*​  *	3.080	*​  *	-1.090	*​  *	-26.14%	*​  ​   *	min	*  *	7.580	*​  *	4.200	*​  *	-3.380	*​  *	-44.59%	*​  ​   *	nvt	*  *	5.080	*​  *	3.970	*​  *	-1.110	*​  *	-21.85%	*​  ​   *	wes	*  *	41.720	*​  *	40.000	*​  *	-1.720	*​  *	-4.12%	*​  *	-19.18%	*​  *	needsajet	*  *	amm	*  *	2.930	*​  *	2.600	*​  *	-0.330	*​  *	-11.26%	*​  ​   *	jbh	*  *	15.790	*​  *	18.650	*​  *	2.860	*​  *	18.11%	*​  ​   *	mrm	*  *	1.240	*​  *	0.475	*​  *	-0.765	*​  *	-61.69%	*​  ​   *	rio	*  *	58.000	*​  *	49.370	*​  *	-8.630	*​  *	-14.88%	*​  ​   *	tol	*  *	5.890	*​  *	9.020	*​  *	3.130	*​  *	53.14%	*​  *	-3.32%	*​  *	nulla nulla	*  *	dxs	*  *	6.970	*​  *	7.380	*​  *	0.410	*​  *	5.88%	*​  ​   *	fdc	*  *	2.870	*​  *	2.720	*​  *	-0.150	*​  *	-5.23%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	1.795	*​  *	-0.945	*​  *	-34.49%	*​  ​   *	nvn	*  *	2.120	*​  *	2.440	*​  *	0.320	*​  *	15.09%	*​  ​   *	scp	*  *	1.855	*​  *	1.940	*​  *	0.085	*​  *	4.58%	*​  *	-2.83%	*​  *	Paavfc	*  *	aek	*  *	0.072	*​  *	0.063	*​  *	-0.009	*​  *	-12.50%	*​  ​   *	enr	*  *	0.130	*​  *	0.120	*​  *	-0.010	*​  *	-7.69%	*​  ​   *	rdm	*  *	0.081	*​  *	0.038	*​  *	-0.043	*​  *	-53.09%	*​  ​   *	sgq	*  *	0.063	*​  *	0.060	*​  *	-0.003	*​  *	-4.76%	*​  ​   *	tpp	*  *	0.050	*​  *	0.078	*​  *	0.028	*​  *	56.00%	*​  *	-4.41%	*​  *	peter2	*  *	hsn	*  *	1.820	*​  *	2.870	*​  *	1.050	*​  *	57.69%	*​  ​   *	osh	*  *	7.890	*​  *	6.740	*​  *	-1.150	*​  *	-14.58%	*​  ​   *	smx	*  *	3.530	*​  *	4.470	*​  *	0.940	*​  *	26.63%	*​  ​   *	tol	*  *	5.890	*​  *	9.020	*​  *	3.130	*​  *	53.14%	*​  ​   *	wpl	*  *	38.010	*​  *	31.620	*​  *	-6.390	*​  *	-16.81%	*​  *	21.22%	*​  *	PinkBoy	*  *	anz	*  *	32.090	*​  *	27.070	*​  *	-5.020	*​  *	-15.64%	*​  ​   *	boq	*  *	12.180	*​  *	12.280	*​  *	0.100	*​  *	0.82%	*​  ​   *	cba	*  *	85.650	*​  *	73.300	*​  *	-12.350	*​  *	-14.42%	*​  ​   *	iag	*  *	6.250	*​  *	5.050	*​  *	-1.200	*​  *	-19.20%	*​  ​   *	wes	*  *	41.720	*​  *	40.000	*​  *	-1.720	*​  *	-4.12%	*​  *	-10.51%	*​  *	pixel	*  *	aac	*  *	1.480	*​  *	1.285	*​  *	-0.195	*​  *	-13.18%	*​  ​   *	drm	*  *	0.480	*​  *	0.420	*​  *	-0.060	*​  *	-12.50%	*​  ​   *	ric	*  *	0.940	*​  *	1.205	*​  *	0.265	*​  *	28.19%	*​  ​   *	tlg	*  *	0.240	*​  *	0.295	*​  *	0.055	*​  *	22.92%	*​  ​   *	wor	*  *	10.080	*​  *	7.210	*​  *	-2.870	*​  *	-28.47%	*​  *	-0.61%	*​  *	PurpleSX2	*  *	aei	*  *	0.290	*​  *	0.420	*​  *	0.130	*​  *	44.83%	*​  ​   *	ahz	*  *	0.120	*​  *	0.067	*​  *	-0.053	*​  *	-44.17%	*​  ​   *	avx	*  *	0.016	*​  *	0.008	*​  *	-0.008	*​  *	-50.00%	*​  ​   *	blt	*  *	0.955	*​  *	0.550	*​  *	-0.405	*​  *	-42.41%	*​  ​   *	eos	*  *	0.815	*​  *	0.980	*​  *	0.165	*​  *	20.25%	*​  *	-14.30%	*​  *	Robusta	*  *	dna	*  *	0.755	*​  *	0.740	*​  *	-0.015	*​  *	-1.99%	*​  ​   *	icq	*  *	1.090	*​  *	0.670	*​  *	-0.420	*​  *	-38.53%	*​  ​   *	ipp	*  *	2.680	*​  *	3.010	*​  *	0.330	*​  *	12.31%	*​  ​   *	nvt	*  *	5.080	*​  *	3.970	*​  *	-1.110	*​  *	-21.85%	*​  ​   *	srx	*  *	28.370	*​  *	33.290	*​  *	4.920	*​  *	17.34%	*​  *	-6.54%	*​  *	ROE	*  *	orl	*  *	3.800	*​  *	2.300	*​  *	-1.500	*​  *	-39.47%	*​  ​   *	rfg	*  *	5.760	*​  *	4.990	*​  *	-0.770	*​  *	-13.37%	*​  ​   *	siq	*  *	1.465	*​  *	3.110	*​  *	1.645	*​  *	112.29%	*​  ​   *	sul	*  *	7.150	*​  *	8.560	*​  *	1.410	*​  *	19.72%	*​  ​   *	ved	*  *	2.290	*​  *	2.050	*​  *	-0.240	*​  *	-10.48%	*​  *	13.74%	*​  *	shouldaindex	*  *	eax	*  *	2.400	*​  *	1.150	*​  *	-1.250	*​  *	-52.08%	*​  ​   *	flt	*  *	32.620	*​  *	37.010	*​  *	4.390	*​  *	13.46%	*​  ​   *	mvf	*  *	1.400	*​  *	1.230	*​  *	-0.170	*​  *	-12.14%	*​  ​   *	tox	*  *	2.380	*​  *	2.670	*​  *	0.290	*​  *	12.18%	*​  ​   *	trs	*  *	6.150	*​  *	8.500	*​  *	2.350	*​  *	38.21%	*​  *	-0.07%	*​  *	skc	*  *	ari	*  *	0.215	*​  *	0.110	*​  *	-0.105	*​  *	-48.84%	*​  ​   *	idt	*  *	0.150	*​  *	0.270	*​  *	0.120	*​  *	80.00%	*​  ​   *	mcs	*  *	0.235	*​  *	0.084	*​  *	-0.151	*​  *	-64.26%	*​  ​   *	qbe	*  *	11.210	*​  *	12.910	*​  *	1.700	*​  *	15.17%	*​  ​   *	sea	*  *	0.525	*​  *	0.355	*​  *	-0.170	*​  *	-32.38%	*​  *	-10.06%	*​  *	Smurf1976	*  *	bpt	*  *	1.045	*​  *	0.635	*​  *	-0.410	*​  *	-39.23%	*​  ​   *	osh	*  *	7.890	*​  *	6.740	*​  *	-1.150	*​  *	-14.58%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	4.790	*​  *	-3.460	*​  *	-41.94%	*​  ​   *	wpl	*  *	38.010	*​  *	31.620	*​  *	-6.390	*​  *	-16.81%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-2.50%	*​  *	So_Cynical	*  *	acx	*  *	1.760	*​  *	3.830	*​  *	2.070	*​  *	117.61%	*​  ​   *	clv	*  *	0.300	*​  *	0.180	*​  *	-0.120	*​  *	-40.00%	*​  ​   *	mxi	*  *	0.530	*​  *	0.405	*​  *	-0.125	*​  *	-23.58%	*​  ​   *	ric	*  *	0.940	*​  *	1.205	*​  *	0.265	*​  *	28.19%	*​  ​   *	ved	*  *	2.290	*​  *	2.050	*​  *	-0.240	*​  *	-10.48%	*​  *	14.35%	*​  *	Systematic	*  *	aiz	*  *	2.370	*​  *	2.200	*​  *	-0.170	*​  *	-7.17%	*​  ​   *	apn	*  *	0.835	*​  *	0.490	*​  *	-0.345	*​  *	-41.32%	*​  ​   *	asb	*  *	1.505	*​  *	2.180	*​  *	0.675	*​  *	44.85%	*​  ​   *	lau	*  *	0.390	*​  *	0.410	*​  *	0.020	*​  *	5.13%	*​  ​   *	rex	*  *	1.030	*​  *	0.930	*​  *	-0.100	*​  *	-9.71%	*​  *	-1.64%	*​  *	The Falcon	*  *	eld	*  *	2.400	*​  *	3.990	*​  *	1.590	*​  *	66.25%	*​  ​   *	org	*  *	11.670	*​  *	9.180	*​  *	-2.490	*​  *	-21.34%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	4.790	*​  *	-3.460	*​  *	-41.94%	*​  ​   *	svw	*  *	5.820	*​  *	5.070	*​  *	-0.750	*​  *	-12.89%	*​  ​   *	wow	*  *	30.680	*​  *	25.570	*​  *	-5.110	*​  *	-16.66%	*​  *	-5.31%	*​  *	tinhat	*  *	cdu	*  *	1.950	*​  *	1.105	*​  *	-0.845	*​  *	-43.33%	*​  ​   *	flt	*  *	32.620	*​  *	37.010	*​  *	4.390	*​  *	13.46%	*​  ​   *	gem	*  *	4.170	*​  *	3.080	*​  *	-1.090	*​  *	-26.14%	*​  ​   *	hzn	*  *	0.160	*​  *	0.080	*​  *	-0.080	*​  *	-50.00%	*​  ​   *	tgs	*  *	0.130	*​  *	0.060	*​  *	-0.070	*​  *	-53.85%	*​  *	-31.97%	*​  *	trillionare#1	*  *	byl	*  *	0.380	*​  *	0.230	*​  *	-0.150	*​  *	-39.47%	*​  ​   *	fln	*  *	0.650	*​  *	1.250	*​  *	0.600	*​  *	92.31%	*​  ​   *	flt	*  *	32.620	*​  *	37.010	*​  *	4.390	*​  *	13.46%	*​  ​   *	lgd	*  *	0.250	*​  *	0.245	*​  *	-0.005	*​  *	-2.00%	*​  ​   *	mrm	*  *	1.240	*​  *	0.475	*​  *	-0.765	*​  *	-61.69%	*​  *	0.52%	*​  *	Umike	*  *	bhp	*  *	29.370	*​  *	24.650	*​  *	-4.720	*​  *	-16.07%	*​  ​   *	cvn	*  *	0.135	*​  *	0.100	*​  *	-0.035	*​  *	-25.93%	*​  ​   *	kcn	*  *	0.660	*​  *	0.630	*​  *	-0.030	*​  *	-4.55%	*​  ​   *	pan	*  *	0.420	*​  *	0.355	*​  *	-0.065	*​  *	-15.48%	*​  ​   *	qbe	*  *	11.210	*​  *	12.910	*​  *	1.700	*​  *	15.17%	*​  *	-9.37%	*​  *	wysiwyg	*  *	ccl	*  *	9.320	*​  *	8.250	*​  *	-1.070	*​  *	-11.48%	*​  ​   *	cdd	*  *	3.420	*​  *	2.620	*​  *	-0.800	*​  *	-23.39%	*​  ​   *	nvt	*  *	5.080	*​  *	3.970	*​  *	-1.110	*​  *	-21.85%	*​  ​   *	tgr	*  *	3.910	*​  *	3.720	*​  *	-0.190	*​  *	-4.86%	*​  ​   *	tox	*  *	2.380	*​  *	2.670	*​  *	0.290	*​  *	12.18%	*​  *	-9.88%	*​


----------



## shouldaindex (6 September 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

Good to see 8 still in the black!

Just a message to mods, I was wondering if there was any interest in holding a 6 or 12 months All Ordinaries competition as I notice there's a few of us more into indexes than stock picking.  Could spice it up by including tops/bottoms/finish.


----------



## tinhat (6 September 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

I bought some HZN shares the other day on speculation. I also hold TGS (underwater).


----------



## So_Cynical (6 September 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

The new lows for Santos and Woodside would be hurting many of the above portfolios.


----------



## nulla nulla (12 October 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

Sorry for the late post. The update for the 2015 Tipping competition as at 30 September 2015 follows:


		Name				Share					31-Dec-14						30-Sep-15						Change $						Change %						Portfolio			      			Change %			 *	Ariyahn2011	*  *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	1.820	*​  *	-0.920	*​  *	-33.58%	*​  ​   *	ooo	*  *	28.910	*​  *	20.150	*​  *	-8.760	*​  *	-30.30%	*​  ​   *	rio	*  *	58.000	*​  *	48.600	*​  *	-9.400	*​  *	-16.21%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	3.980	*​  *	-4.270	*​  *	-51.76%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-32.96%	*​  *	Bazmate	*  *	ben	*  *	12.810	*​  *	9.910	*​  *	-2.900	*​  *	-22.64%	*​  ​   *	egp	*  *	3.790	*​  *	4.840	*​  *	1.050	*​  *	27.70%	*​  ​   *	ipl	*  *	3.190	*​  *	3.900	*​  *	0.710	*​  *	22.26%	*​  ​   *	jbh	*  *	15.790	*​  *	19.100	*​  *	3.310	*​  *	20.96%	*​  ​   *	qan	*  *	2.400	*​  *	3.720	*​  *	1.320	*​  *	55.00%	*​  *	20.66%	*​  *	Burglar	*  *	ago	*  *	0.165	*​  *	0.028	*​  *	-0.137	*​  *	-83.03%	*​  ​   *	bci	*  *	0.530	*​  *	0.225	*​  *	-0.305	*​  *	-57.55%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	1.820	*​  *	-0.920	*​  *	-33.58%	*​  ​   *	fms	*  *	0.013	*​  *	0.012	*​  *	-0.001	*​  *	-7.69%	*​  ​   *	gbg	*  *	0.020	*​  *	0.032	*​  *	0.012	*​  *	60.00%	*​  *	-24.37%	*​  *	Chipmunk3d	*  *	ajx	*  *	0.485	*​  *	1.050	*​  *	0.565	*​  *	116.49%	*​  ​   *	iph	*  *	3.500	*​  *	6.900	*​  *	3.400	*​  *	97.14%	*​  ​   *	neu	*  *	0.120	*​  *	0.084	*​  *	-0.036	*​  *	-30.00%	*​  ​   *	osh	*  *	7.890	*​  *	7.170	*​  *	-0.720	*​  *	-9.13%	*​  ​   *	voc	*  *	6.400	*​  *	5.880	*​  *	-0.520	*​  *	-8.13%	*​  *	33.28%	*​  *	evilk9	*  *	bpt	*  *	1.045	*​  *	0.455	*​  *	-0.590	*​  *	-56.46%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-56.46%	*​  *	Garpel Gumnut	*  *	bhp	*  *	29.370	*​  *	22.220	*​  *	-7.150	*​  *	-24.34%	*​  ​   *	rio	*  *	58.000	*​  *	48.600	*​  *	-9.400	*​  *	-16.21%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-20.28%	*​  *	hhse	*  *	asl	*  *	0.390	*​  *	0.300	*​  *	-0.090	*​  *	-23.08%	*​  ​   *	cwn	*  *	12.690	*​  *	9.900	*​  *	-2.790	*​  *	-21.99%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	1.820	*​  *	-0.920	*​  *	-33.58%	*​  ​   *	org	*  *	11.670	*​  *	5.336	*​  *	-6.334	*​  *	-54.28%	*​  ​   *	ori	*  *	18.950	*​  *	15.040	*​  *	-3.910	*​  *	-20.63%	*​  *	-30.71%	*​  *	issh	*  *	ajx	*  *	0.485	*​  *	1.050	*​  *	0.565	*​  *	116.49%	*​  ​   *	cwn	*  *	12.690	*​  *	9.900	*​  *	-2.790	*​  *	-21.99%	*​  ​   *	1pg	*  *	1.180	*​  *	4.600	*​  *	3.420	*​  *	289.83%	*​  ​   *	lng	*  *	2.420	*​  *	1.275	*​  *	-1.145	*​  *	-47.31%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	3.980	*​  *	-4.270	*​  *	-51.76%	*​  *	57.05%	*​  *	jblocker	*  *	mrm	*  *	1.240	*​  *	0.515	*​  *	-0.725	*​  *	-58.47%	*​  ​   *	nwh	*  *	0.360	*​  *	0.095	*​  *	-0.265	*​  *	-73.61%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	3.980	*​  *	-4.270	*​  *	-51.76%	*​  ​   *	swm	*  *	1.350	*​  *	0.740	*​  *	-0.610	*​  *	-45.19%	*​  ​   *	wpl	*  *	38.010	*​  *	28.930	*​  *	-9.080	*​  *	-23.89%	*​  *	-50.58%	*​  *	Klogg	*  *	bol	*  *	0.140	*​  *	0.100	*​  *	-0.040	*​  *	-28.57%	*​  ​   *	ddr	*  *	1.570	*​  *	1.750	*​  *	0.180	*​  *	11.46%	*​  ​   *	ssm	*  *	0.185	*​  *	0.330	*​  *	0.145	*​  *	78.38%	*​  ​   *	tsm	*  *	0.335	*​  *	0.390	*​  *	0.055	*​  *	16.42%	*​  ​   *	uos	*  *	0.500	*​  *	0.490	*​  *	-0.010	*​  *	-2.00%	*​  *	15.14%	*​  *	Know the past	*  *	bol	*  *	0.140	*​  *	0.100	*​  *	-0.040	*​  *	-28.57%	*​  ​   *	clt	*  *	0.190	*​  *	0.190	*​  *	0.000	*​  *	0.00%	*​  ​   *	nwh	*  *	0.360	*​  *	0.095	*​  *	-0.265	*​  *	-73.61%	*​  ​   *	sbb	*  *	0.068	*​  *	0.037	*​  *	-0.031	*​  *	-45.59%	*​  ​   *	vet	*  *	0.225	*​  *	0.125	*​  *	-0.100	*​  *	-44.44%	*​  *	-38.44%	*​  *	Krackdawg	*  *	sxy	*  *	0.320	*​  *	0.150	*​  *	-0.170	*​  *	-53.13%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-53.13%	*​  *	logique	*  *	amm	*  *	2.930	*​  *	2.600	*​  *	-0.330	*​  *	-11.26%	*​  ​   *	bhp	*  *	29.370	*​  *	22.220	*​  *	-7.150	*​  *	-24.34%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	1.820	*​  *	-0.920	*​  *	-33.58%	*​  ​   *	ilu	*  *	5.950	*​  *	6.210	*​  *	0.260	*​  *	4.37%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	3.980	*​  *	-4.270	*​  *	-51.76%	*​  *	-23.31%	*​  *	Miner	*  *	ago	*  *	0.165	*​  *	0.028	*​  *	-0.137	*​  *	-83.03%	*​  ​   *	bno	*  *	0.430	*​  *	0.475	*​  *	0.045	*​  *	10.47%	*​  ​   *	cdd	*  *	3.420	*​  *	2.870	*​  *	-0.550	*​  *	-16.08%	*​  ​   *	nea	*  *	0.665	*​  *	0.440	*​  *	-0.225	*​  *	-33.83%	*​  ​   *	pxg	*  *	0.098	*​  *	0.135	*​  *	0.037	*​  *	37.76%	*​  *	-16.95%	*​  *	Muschu	*  *	boq	*  *	12.180	*​  *	11.610	*​  *	-0.570	*​  *	-4.68%	*​  ​   *	gem	*  *	4.170	*​  *	2.920	*​  *	-1.250	*​  *	-29.98%	*​  ​   *	min	*  *	7.580	*​  *	4.120	*​  *	-3.460	*​  *	-45.65%	*​  ​   *	nvt	*  *	5.080	*​  *	3.970	*​  *	-1.110	*​  *	-21.85%	*​  ​   *	wes	*  *	41.720	*​  *	39.220	*​  *	-2.500	*​  *	-5.99%	*​  *	-21.63%	*​  *	needsajet	*  *	amm	*  *	2.930	*​  *	2.600	*​  *	-0.330	*​  *	-11.26%	*​  ​   *	jbh	*  *	15.790	*​  *	19.100	*​  *	3.310	*​  *	20.96%	*​  ​   *	mrm	*  *	1.240	*​  *	0.515	*​  *	-0.725	*​  *	-58.47%	*​  ​   *	rio	*  *	58.000	*​  *	48.600	*​  *	-9.400	*​  *	-16.21%	*​  ​   *	tol	*  *	5.890	*​  *	9.020	*​  *	3.130	*​  *	53.14%	*​  *	-2.37%	*​  *	nulla nulla	*  *	dxs	*  *	6.970	*​  *	7.150	*​  *	0.180	*​  *	2.58%	*​  ​   *	fdc	*  *	2.870	*​  *	2.740	*​  *	-0.130	*​  *	-4.53%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	1.820	*​  *	-0.920	*​  *	-33.58%	*​  ​   *	nvn	*  *	2.120	*​  *	2.440	*​  *	0.320	*​  *	15.09%	*​  ​   *	scp	*  *	1.855	*​  *	1.950	*​  *	0.095	*​  *	5.12%	*​  *	-3.06%	*​  *	Paavfc	*  *	aek	*  *	0.072	*​  *	0.060	*​  *	-0.012	*​  *	-16.67%	*​  ​   *	enr	*  *	0.130	*​  *	0.140	*​  *	0.010	*​  *	7.69%	*​  ​   *	rdm	*  *	0.081	*​  *	0.037	*​  *	-0.044	*​  *	-54.32%	*​  ​   *	sgq	*  *	0.063	*​  *	0.076	*​  *	0.013	*​  *	20.63%	*​  ​   *	tpp	*  *	0.050	*​  *	0.085	*​  *	0.035	*​  *	70.00%	*​  *	5.47%	*​  *	peter2	*  *	hsn	*  *	1.820	*​  *	3.100	*​  *	1.280	*​  *	70.33%	*​  ​   *	osh	*  *	7.890	*​  *	7.170	*​  *	-0.720	*​  *	-9.13%	*​  ​   *	smx	*  *	3.530	*​  *	5.220	*​  *	1.690	*​  *	47.88%	*​  ​   *	tol	*  *	5.890	*​  *	9.020	*​  *	3.130	*​  *	53.14%	*​  ​   *	wpl	*  *	38.010	*​  *	28.930	*​  *	-9.080	*​  *	-23.89%	*​  *	27.67%	*​  *	PinkBoy	*  *	anz	*  *	32.090	*​  *	27.080	*​  *	-5.010	*​  *	-15.61%	*​  ​   *	boq	*  *	12.180	*​  *	11.610	*​  *	-0.570	*​  *	-4.68%	*​  ​   *	cba	*  *	85.650	*​  *	72.720	*​  *	-12.930	*​  *	-15.10%	*​  ​   *	iag	*  *	6.250	*​  *	4.840	*​  *	-1.410	*​  *	-22.56%	*​  ​   *	wes	*  *	41.720	*​  *	39.220	*​  *	-2.500	*​  *	-5.99%	*​  *	-12.79%	*​  *	pixel	*  *	aac	*  *	1.480	*​  *	1.295	*​  *	-0.185	*​  *	-12.50%	*​  ​   *	drm	*  *	0.480	*​  *	0.430	*​  *	-0.050	*​  *	-10.42%	*​  ​   *	ric	*  *	0.940	*​  *	1.295	*​  *	0.355	*​  *	37.77%	*​  ​   *	tlg	*  *	0.240	*​  *	0.295	*​  *	0.055	*​  *	22.92%	*​  ​   *	wor	*  *	10.080	*​  *	5.910	*​  *	-4.170	*​  *	-41.37%	*​  *	-0.72%	*​  *	PurpleSX2	*  *	aei	*  *	0.290	*​  *	0.410	*​  *	0.120	*​  *	41.38%	*​  ​   *	ahz	*  *	0.120	*​  *	0.063	*​  *	-0.057	*​  *	-47.50%	*​  ​   *	avx	*  *	0.016	*​  *	0.009	*​  *	-0.007	*​  *	-43.75%	*​  ​   *	blt	*  *	0.955	*​  *	0.440	*​  *	-0.515	*​  *	-53.93%	*​  ​   *	eos	*  *	0.815	*​  *	1.090	*​  *	0.275	*​  *	33.74%	*​  *	-14.01%	*​  *	Robusta	*  *	dna	*  *	0.755	*​  *	0.695	*​  *	-0.060	*​  *	-7.95%	*​  ​   *	icq	*  *	1.090	*​  *	0.725	*​  *	-0.365	*​  *	-33.49%	*​  ​   *	ipp	*  *	2.680	*​  *	2.940	*​  *	0.260	*​  *	9.70%	*​  ​   *	nvt	*  *	5.080	*​  *	3.970	*​  *	-1.110	*​  *	-21.85%	*​  ​   *	srx	*  *	28.370	*​  *	32.740	*​  *	4.370	*​  *	15.40%	*​  *	-7.64%	*​  *	ROE	*  *	orl	*  *	3.800	*​  *	2.400	*​  *	-1.400	*​  *	-36.84%	*​  ​   *	rfg	*  *	5.760	*​  *	4.140	*​  *	-1.620	*​  *	-28.13%	*​  ​   *	siq	*  *	1.465	*​  *	3.120	*​  *	1.655	*​  *	112.97%	*​  ​   *	sul	*  *	7.150	*​  *	8.910	*​  *	1.760	*​  *	24.62%	*​  ​   *	ved	*  *	2.290	*​  *	2.670	*​  *	0.380	*​  *	16.59%	*​  *	17.84%	*​  *	shouldaindex	*  *	eax	*  *	2.400	*​  *	1.170	*​  *	-1.230	*​  *	-51.25%	*​  ​   *	flt	*  *	32.620	*​  *	36.100	*​  *	3.480	*​  *	10.67%	*​  ​   *	mvf	*  *	1.400	*​  *	1.260	*​  *	-0.140	*​  *	-10.00%	*​  ​   *	tox	*  *	2.380	*​  *	2.580	*​  *	0.200	*​  *	8.40%	*​  ​   *	trs	*  *	6.150	*​  *	8.620	*​  *	2.470	*​  *	40.16%	*​  *	-0.40%	*​  *	skc	*  *	ari	*  *	0.215	*​  *	0.087	*​  *	-0.128	*​  *	-59.53%	*​  ​   *	idt	*  *	0.150	*​  *	0.355	*​  *	0.205	*​  *	136.67%	*​  ​   *	mcs	*  *	0.235	*​  *	0.095	*​  *	-0.140	*​  *	-59.57%	*​  ​   *	qbe	*  *	11.210	*​  *	12.890	*​  *	1.680	*​  *	14.99%	*​  ​   *	sea	*  *	0.525	*​  *	0.285	*​  *	-0.240	*​  *	-45.71%	*​  *	-2.63%	*​  *	Smurf1976	*  *	bpt	*  *	1.045	*​  *	0.455	*​  *	-0.590	*​  *	-56.46%	*​  ​   *	osh	*  *	7.890	*​  *	7.170	*​  *	-0.720	*​  *	-9.13%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	3.980	*​  *	-4.270	*​  *	-51.76%	*​  ​   *	wpl	*  *	38.010	*​  *	28.930	*​  *	-9.080	*​  *	-23.89%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-3.14%	*​  *	So_Cynical	*  *	acx	*  *	1.760	*​  *	4.150	*​  *	2.390	*​  *	135.80%	*​  ​   *	clv	*  *	0.300	*​  *	0.210	*​  *	-0.090	*​  *	-30.00%	*​  ​   *	mxi	*  *	0.530	*​  *	0.435	*​  *	-0.095	*​  *	-17.92%	*​  ​   *	ric	*  *	0.940	*​  *	1.295	*​  *	0.355	*​  *	37.77%	*​  ​   *	ved	*  *	2.290	*​  *	2.670	*​  *	0.380	*​  *	16.59%	*​  *	28.45%	*​  *	Systematic	*  *	aiz	*  *	2.370	*​  *	2.250	*​  *	-0.120	*​  *	-5.06%	*​  ​   *	apn	*  *	0.835	*​  *	0.490	*​  *	-0.345	*​  *	-41.32%	*​  ​   *	asb	*  *	1.505	*​  *	2.250	*​  *	0.745	*​  *	49.50%	*​  ​   *	lau	*  *	0.390	*​  *	0.450	*​  *	0.060	*​  *	15.38%	*​  ​   *	rex	*  *	1.030	*​  *	0.910	*​  *	-0.120	*​  *	-11.65%	*​  *	1.37%	*​  *	The Falcon	*  *	eld	*  *	2.400	*​  *	3.820	*​  *	1.420	*​  *	59.17%	*​  ​   *	org	*  *	11.670	*​  *	5.336	*​  *	-6.334	*​  *	-54.28%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	3.980	*​  *	-4.270	*​  *	-51.76%	*​  ​   *	svw	*  *	5.820	*​  *	4.380	*​  *	-1.440	*​  *	-24.74%	*​  ​   *	wow	*  *	30.680	*​  *	24.840	*​  *	-5.840	*​  *	-19.04%	*​  *	-18.13%	*​  *	tinhat	*  *	cdu	*  *	1.950	*​  *	1.105	*​  *	-0.845	*​  *	-43.33%	*​  ​   *	flt	*  *	32.620	*​  *	36.100	*​  *	3.480	*​  *	10.67%	*​  ​   *	gem	*  *	4.170	*​  *	2.920	*​  *	-1.250	*​  *	-29.98%	*​  ​   *	hzn	*  *	0.160	*​  *	0.094	*​  *	-0.066	*​  *	-41.25%	*​  ​   *	tgs	*  *	0.130	*​  *	0.057	*​  *	-0.073	*​  *	-56.15%	*​  *	-32.01%	*​  *	trillionare#1	*  *	byl	*  *	0.380	*​  *	0.240	*​  *	-0.140	*​  *	-36.84%	*​  ​   *	fln	*  *	0.650	*​  *	1.385	*​  *	0.735	*​  *	113.08%	*​  ​   *	flt	*  *	32.620	*​  *	36.100	*​  *	3.480	*​  *	10.67%	*​  ​   *	lgd	*  *	0.250	*​  *	0.270	*​  *	0.020	*​  *	8.00%	*​  ​   *	mrm	*  *	1.240	*​  *	0.515	*​  *	-0.725	*​  *	-58.47%	*​  *	7.29%	*​  *	Umike	*  *	bhp	*  *	29.370	*​  *	22.220	*​  *	-7.150	*​  *	-24.34%	*​  ​   *	cvn	*  *	0.135	*​  *	0.100	*​  *	-0.035	*​  *	-25.93%	*​  ​   *	kcn	*  *	0.660	*​  *	0.720	*​  *	0.060	*​  *	9.09%	*​  ​   *	pan	*  *	0.420	*​  *	0.285	*​  *	-0.135	*​  *	-32.14%	*​  ​   *	qbe	*  *	11.210	*​  *	12.890	*​  *	1.680	*​  *	14.99%	*​  *	-11.67%	*​  *	wysiwyg	*  *	ccl	*  *	9.320	*​  *	9.010	*​  *	-0.310	*​  *	-3.33%	*​  ​   *	cdd	*  *	3.420	*​  *	2.870	*​  *	-0.550	*​  *	-16.08%	*​  ​   *	nvt	*  *	5.080	*​  *	3.970	*​  *	-1.110	*​  *	-21.85%	*​  ​   *	tgr	*  *	3.910	*​  *	4.290	*​  *	0.380	*​  *	9.72%	*​  ​   *	tox	*  *	2.380	*​  *	2.580	*​  *	0.200	*​  *	8.40%	*​  *	-4.63%	*​ 

Probably the biggest retrace month this year, only 10 entrants in the black.


----------



## issh (13 October 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

Looks like 1PG and AJX are saving me

Thanksfully, I never bought santos though (despite looking somewhat decent now). However, I no longer hold those 5 stocks


----------



## Logique (14 October 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

What a market. The drawdowns are stupendous!


----------



## nulla nulla (1 November 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

The update for the 2015 Tipping competition as at 30 October 2015 follows:


		Name				Share					31-Dec-14						30-Oct-15						Change $						Change %						Portfolio			      			Change %			 *	Ariyahn2011	*  *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	2.090	*​  *	-0.650	*​  *	-23.72%	*​  ​   *	ooo	*  *	28.910	*​  *	20.400	*​  *	-8.510	*​  *	-29.44%	*​  ​   *	rio	*  *	58.000	*​  *	50.650	*​  *	-7.350	*​  *	-12.67%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	5.840	*​  *	-2.410	*​  *	-29.21%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-23.76%	*​  *	Bazmate	*  *	ben	*  *	12.810	*​  *	10.700	*​  *	-2.110	*​  *	-16.47%	*​  ​   *	egp	*  *	3.790	*​  *	5.110	*​  *	1.320	*​  *	34.83%	*​  ​   *	ipl	*  *	3.190	*​  *	3.950	*​  *	0.760	*​  *	23.82%	*​  ​   *	jbh	*  *	15.790	*​  *	17.960	*​  *	2.170	*​  *	13.74%	*​  ​   *	qan	*  *	2.400	*​  *	3.950	*​  *	1.550	*​  *	64.58%	*​  *	24.10%	*​  *	Burglar	*  *	ago	*  *	0.165	*​  *	0.028	*​  *	-0.137	*​  *	-83.03%	*​  ​   *	bci	*  *	0.530	*​  *	0.270	*​  *	-0.260	*​  *	-49.06%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	2.090	*​  *	-0.650	*​  *	-23.72%	*​  ​   *	fms	*  *	0.013	*​  *	0.013	*​  *	0.000	*​  *	0.00%	*​  ​   *	gbg	*  *	0.020	*​  *	0.039	*​  *	0.019	*​  *	95.00%	*​  *	-12.16%	*​  *	Chipmunk3d	*  *	ajx	*  *	0.485	*​  *	0.910	*​  *	0.425	*​  *	87.63%	*​  ​   *	iph	*  *	3.500	*​  *	7.350	*​  *	3.850	*​  *	110.00%	*​  ​   *	neu	*  *	0.120	*​  *	0.091	*​  *	-0.029	*​  *	-24.17%	*​  ​   *	osh	*  *	7.890	*​  *	7.850	*​  *	-0.040	*​  *	-0.51%	*​  ​   *	voc	*  *	6.400	*​  *	6.510	*​  *	0.110	*​  *	1.72%	*​  *	34.93%	*​  *	evilk9	*  *	bpt	*  *	1.045	*​  *	0.640	*​  *	-0.405	*​  *	-38.76%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-38.76%	*​  *	Garpel Gumnut	*  *	bhp	*  *	29.370	*​  *	23.020	*​  *	-6.350	*​  *	-21.62%	*​  ​   *	rio	*  *	58.000	*​  *	50.650	*​  *	-7.350	*​  *	-12.67%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-17.15%	*​  *	hhse	*  *	asl	*  *	0.390	*​  *	0.345	*​  *	-0.045	*​  *	-11.54%	*​  ​   *	cwn	*  *	12.690	*​  *	11.460	*​  *	-1.230	*​  *	-9.69%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	2.090	*​  *	-0.650	*​  *	-23.72%	*​  ​   *	org	*  *	11.670	*​  *	5.500	*​  *	-6.170	*​  *	-52.87%	*​  ​   *	ori	*  *	18.950	*​  *	16.480	*​  *	-2.470	*​  *	-13.03%	*​  *	-22.17%	*​  *	issh	*  *	ajx	*  *	0.485	*​  *	0.910	*​  *	0.425	*​  *	87.63%	*​  ​   *	cwn	*  *	12.690	*​  *	11.460	*​  *	-1.230	*​  *	-9.69%	*​  ​   *	1pg	*  *	1.180	*​  *	4.750	*​  *	3.570	*​  *	302.54%	*​  ​   *	lng	*  *	2.420	*​  *	1.495	*​  *	-0.925	*​  *	-38.22%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	5.840	*​  *	-2.410	*​  *	-29.21%	*​  *	62.61%	*​  *	jblocker	*  *	mrm	*  *	1.240	*​  *	0.420	*​  *	-0.820	*​  *	-66.13%	*​  ​   *	nwh	*  *	0.360	*​  *	0.135	*​  *	-0.225	*​  *	-62.50%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	5.840	*​  *	-2.410	*​  *	-29.21%	*​  ​   *	swm	*  *	1.350	*​  *	0.675	*​  *	-0.675	*​  *	-50.00%	*​  ​   *	wpl	*  *	38.010	*​  *	29.610	*​  *	-8.400	*​  *	-22.10%	*​  *	-45.99%	*​  *	Klogg	*  *	bol	*  *	0.140	*​  *	0.110	*​  *	-0.030	*​  *	-21.43%	*​  ​   *	ddr	*  *	1.570	*​  *	1.750	*​  *	0.180	*​  *	11.46%	*​  ​   *	ssm	*  *	0.185	*​  *	0.380	*​  *	0.195	*​  *	105.41%	*​  ​   *	tsm	*  *	0.335	*​  *	0.370	*​  *	0.035	*​  *	10.45%	*​  ​   *	uos	*  *	0.500	*​  *	0.490	*​  *	-0.010	*​  *	-2.00%	*​  *	20.78%	*​  *	Know the past	*  *	bol	*  *	0.140	*​  *	0.110	*​  *	-0.030	*​  *	-21.43%	*​  ​   *	clt	*  *	0.190	*​  *	0.210	*​  *	0.020	*​  *	10.53%	*​  ​   *	nwh	*  *	0.360	*​  *	0.135	*​  *	-0.225	*​  *	-62.50%	*​  ​   *	sbb	*  *	0.068	*​  *	0.043	*​  *	-0.025	*​  *	-36.76%	*​  ​   *	vet	*  *	0.225	*​  *	0.115	*​  *	-0.110	*​  *	-48.89%	*​  *	-31.81%	*​  *	Krackdawg	*  *	sxy	*  *	0.320	*​  *	0.185	*​  *	-0.135	*​  *	-42.19%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-42.19%	*​  *	logique	*  *	amm	*  *	2.930	*​  *	2.600	*​  *	-0.330	*​  *	-11.26%	*​  ​   *	bhp	*  *	29.370	*​  *	23.020	*​  *	-6.350	*​  *	-21.62%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	2.090	*​  *	-0.650	*​  *	-23.72%	*​  ​   *	ilu	*  *	5.950	*​  *	6.420	*​  *	0.470	*​  *	7.90%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	5.840	*​  *	-2.410	*​  *	-29.21%	*​  *	-15.58%	*​  *	Miner	*  *	ago	*  *	0.165	*​  *	0.028	*​  *	-0.137	*​  *	-83.03%	*​  ​   *	bno	*  *	0.430	*​  *	0.545	*​  *	0.115	*​  *	26.74%	*​  ​   *	cdd	*  *	3.420	*​  *	3.060	*​  *	-0.360	*​  *	-10.53%	*​  ​   *	nea	*  *	0.665	*​  *	0.400	*​  *	-0.265	*​  *	-39.85%	*​  ​   *	pxg	*  *	0.098	*​  *	0.145	*​  *	0.047	*​  *	47.96%	*​  *	-11.74%	*​  *	Muschu	*  *	boq	*  *	12.180	*​  *	13.070	*​  *	0.890	*​  *	7.31%	*​  ​   *	gem	*  *	4.170	*​  *	3.000	*​  *	-1.170	*​  *	-28.06%	*​  ​   *	min	*  *	7.580	*​  *	4.280	*​  *	-3.300	*​  *	-43.54%	*​  ​   *	nvt	*  *	5.080	*​  *	4.200	*​  *	-0.880	*​  *	-17.32%	*​  ​   *	wes	*  *	41.720	*​  *	39.410	*​  *	-2.310	*​  *	-5.54%	*​  *	-17.43%	*​  *	needsajet	*  *	amm	*  *	2.930	*​  *	2.600	*​  *	-0.330	*​  *	-11.26%	*​  ​   *	jbh	*  *	15.790	*​  *	17.960	*​  *	2.170	*​  *	13.74%	*​  ​   *	mrm	*  *	1.240	*​  *	0.420	*​  *	-0.820	*​  *	-66.13%	*​  ​   *	rio	*  *	58.000	*​  *	50.650	*​  *	-7.350	*​  *	-12.67%	*​  ​   *	tol	*  *	5.890	*​  *	9.020	*​  *	3.130	*​  *	53.14%	*​  *	-4.64%	*​  *	nulla nulla	*  *	dxs	*  *	6.970	*​  *	7.740	*​  *	0.770	*​  *	11.05%	*​  ​   *	fdc	*  *	2.870	*​  *	2.910	*​  *	0.040	*​  *	1.39%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	2.090	*​  *	-0.650	*​  *	-23.72%	*​  ​   *	nvn	*  *	2.120	*​  *	2.440	*​  *	0.320	*​  *	15.09%	*​  ​   *	scp	*  *	1.855	*​  *	2.060	*​  *	0.205	*​  *	11.05%	*​  *	2.97%	*​  *	Paavfc	*  *	aek	*  *	0.072	*​  *	0.060	*​  *	-0.012	*​  *	-16.67%	*​  ​   *	enr	*  *	0.130	*​  *	0.135	*​  *	0.005	*​  *	3.85%	*​  ​   *	rdm	*  *	0.081	*​  *	0.045	*​  *	-0.036	*​  *	-44.44%	*​  ​   *	sgq	*  *	0.063	*​  *	0.100	*​  *	0.037	*​  *	58.73%	*​  ​   *	tpp	*  *	0.050	*​  *	0.093	*​  *	0.043	*​  *	86.00%	*​  *	17.49%	*​  *	peter2	*  *	hsn	*  *	1.820	*​  *	3.060	*​  *	1.240	*​  *	68.13%	*​  ​   *	osh	*  *	7.890	*​  *	7.850	*​  *	-0.040	*​  *	-0.51%	*​  ​   *	smx	*  *	3.530	*​  *	4.900	*​  *	1.370	*​  *	38.81%	*​  ​   *	tol	*  *	5.890	*​  *	9.020	*​  *	3.130	*​  *	53.14%	*​  ​   *	wpl	*  *	38.010	*​  *	29.610	*​  *	-8.400	*​  *	-22.10%	*​  *	27.50%	*​  *	PinkBoy	*  *	anz	*  *	32.090	*​  *	27.210	*​  *	-4.880	*​  *	-15.21%	*​  ​   *	boq	*  *	12.180	*​  *	13.070	*​  *	0.890	*​  *	7.31%	*​  ​   *	cba	*  *	85.650	*​  *	76.730	*​  *	-8.920	*​  *	-10.41%	*​  ​   *	iag	*  *	6.250	*​  *	5.600	*​  *	-0.650	*​  *	-10.40%	*​  ​   *	wes	*  *	41.720	*​  *	39.410	*​  *	-2.310	*​  *	-5.54%	*​  *	-6.85%	*​  *	pixel	*  *	aac	*  *	1.480	*​  *	1.510	*​  *	0.030	*​  *	2.03%	*​  ​   *	drm	*  *	0.480	*​  *	0.565	*​  *	0.085	*​  *	17.71%	*​  ​   *	ric	*  *	0.940	*​  *	1.310	*​  *	0.370	*​  *	39.36%	*​  ​   *	tlg	*  *	0.240	*​  *	0.390	*​  *	0.150	*​  *	62.50%	*​  ​   *	wor	*  *	10.080	*​  *	6.520	*​  *	-3.560	*​  *	-35.32%	*​  *	17.26%	*​  *	PurpleSX2	*  *	aei	*  *	0.290	*​  *	0.390	*​  *	0.100	*​  *	34.48%	*​  ​   *	ahz	*  *	0.120	*​  *	0.063	*​  *	-0.057	*​  *	-47.50%	*​  ​   *	avx	*  *	0.016	*​  *	0.009	*​  *	-0.007	*​  *	-43.75%	*​  ​   *	blt	*  *	0.955	*​  *	0.430	*​  *	-0.525	*​  *	-54.97%	*​  ​   *	eos	*  *	0.815	*​  *	1.280	*​  *	0.465	*​  *	57.06%	*​  *	-10.94%	*​  *	Robusta	*  *	dna	*  *	0.755	*​  *	0.820	*​  *	0.065	*​  *	8.61%	*​  ​   *	icq	*  *	1.090	*​  *	0.077	*​  *	-1.013	*​  *	-92.94%	*​  ​   *	ipp	*  *	2.680	*​  *	3.510	*​  *	0.830	*​  *	30.97%	*​  ​   *	nvt	*  *	5.080	*​  *	4.200	*​  *	-0.880	*​  *	-17.32%	*​  ​   *	srx	*  *	28.370	*​  *	38.050	*​  *	9.680	*​  *	34.12%	*​  *	-7.31%	*​  *	ROE	*  *	orl	*  *	3.800	*​  *	2.600	*​  *	-1.200	*​  *	-31.58%	*​  ​   *	rfg	*  *	5.760	*​  *	4.630	*​  *	-1.130	*​  *	-19.62%	*​  ​   *	siq	*  *	1.465	*​  *	3.630	*​  *	2.165	*​  *	147.78%	*​  ​   *	sul	*  *	7.150	*​  *	9.660	*​  *	2.510	*​  *	35.10%	*​  ​   *	ved	*  *	2.290	*​  *	2.620	*​  *	0.330	*​  *	14.41%	*​  *	29.22%	*​  *	shouldaindex	*  *	eax	*  *	2.400	*​  *	1.300	*​  *	-1.100	*​  *	-45.83%	*​  ​   *	flt	*  *	32.620	*​  *	37.950	*​  *	5.330	*​  *	16.34%	*​  ​   *	mvf	*  *	1.400	*​  *	1.400	*​  *	0.000	*​  *	0.00%	*​  ​   *	tox	*  *	2.380	*​  *	2.880	*​  *	0.500	*​  *	21.01%	*​  ​   *	trs	*  *	6.150	*​  *	11.500	*​  *	5.350	*​  *	86.99%	*​  *	15.70%	*​  *	skc	*  *	ari	*  *	0.215	*​  *	0.100	*​  *	-0.115	*​  *	-53.49%	*​  ​   *	idt	*  *	0.150	*​  *	0.380	*​  *	0.230	*​  *	153.33%	*​  ​   *	mcs	*  *	0.235	*​  *	0.090	*​  *	-0.145	*​  *	-61.70%	*​  ​   *	qbe	*  *	11.210	*​  *	13.250	*​  *	2.040	*​  *	18.20%	*​  ​   *	sea	*  *	0.525	*​  *	0.300	*​  *	-0.225	*​  *	-42.86%	*​  *	2.70%	*​  *	Smurf1976	*  *	bpt	*  *	1.045	*​  *	0.640	*​  *	-0.405	*​  *	-38.76%	*​  ​   *	osh	*  *	7.890	*​  *	7.850	*​  *	-0.040	*​  *	-0.51%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	5.840	*​  *	-2.410	*​  *	-29.21%	*​  ​   *	wpl	*  *	38.010	*​  *	29.610	*​  *	-8.400	*​  *	-22.10%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-2.01%	*​  *	So_Cynical	*  *	acx	*  *	1.760	*​  *	4.550	*​  *	2.790	*​  *	158.52%	*​  ​   *	clv	*  *	0.300	*​  *	0.335	*​  *	0.035	*​  *	11.67%	*​  ​   *	mxi	*  *	0.530	*​  *	0.580	*​  *	0.050	*​  *	9.43%	*​  ​   *	ric	*  *	0.940	*​  *	1.310	*​  *	0.370	*​  *	39.36%	*​  ​   *	ved	*  *	2.290	*​  *	2.620	*​  *	0.330	*​  *	14.41%	*​  *	46.68%	*​  *	Systematic	*  *	aiz	*  *	2.370	*​  *	2.790	*​  *	0.420	*​  *	17.72%	*​  ​   *	apn	*  *	0.835	*​  *	0.515	*​  *	-0.320	*​  *	-38.32%	*​  ​   *	asb	*  *	1.505	*​  *	2.280	*​  *	0.775	*​  *	51.50%	*​  ​   *	lau	*  *	0.390	*​  *	0.475	*​  *	0.085	*​  *	21.79%	*​  ​   *	rex	*  *	1.030	*​  *	0.880	*​  *	-0.150	*​  *	-14.56%	*​  *	7.62%	*​  *	The Falcon	*  *	eld	*  *	2.400	*​  *	4.280	*​  *	1.880	*​  *	78.33%	*​  ​   *	org	*  *	11.670	*​  *	5.500	*​  *	-6.170	*​  *	-52.87%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	5.840	*​  *	-2.410	*​  *	-29.21%	*​  ​   *	svw	*  *	5.820	*​  *	5.050	*​  *	-0.770	*​  *	-13.23%	*​  ​   *	wow	*  *	30.680	*​  *	24.110	*​  *	-6.570	*​  *	-21.41%	*​  *	-7.68%	*​  *	tinhat	*  *	cdu	*  *	1.950	*​  *	1.105	*​  *	-0.845	*​  *	-43.33%	*​  ​   *	flt	*  *	32.620	*​  *	37.950	*​  *	5.330	*​  *	16.34%	*​  ​   *	gem	*  *	4.170	*​  *	3.000	*​  *	-1.170	*​  *	-28.06%	*​  ​   *	hzn	*  *	0.160	*​  *	0.120	*​  *	-0.040	*​  *	-25.00%	*​  ​   *	tgs	*  *	0.130	*​  *	0.071	*​  *	-0.059	*​  *	-45.38%	*​  *	-25.09%	*​  *	trillionare#1	*  *	byl	*  *	0.380	*​  *	0.235	*​  *	-0.145	*​  *	-38.16%	*​  ​   *	fln	*  *	0.650	*​  *	1.750	*​  *	1.100	*​  *	169.23%	*​  ​   *	flt	*  *	32.620	*​  *	37.950	*​  *	5.330	*​  *	16.34%	*​  ​   *	lgd	*  *	0.250	*​  *	0.250	*​  *	0.000	*​  *	0.00%	*​  ​   *	mrm	*  *	1.240	*​  *	0.420	*​  *	-0.820	*​  *	-66.13%	*​  *	16.26%	*​  *	Umike	*  *	bhp	*  *	29.370	*​  *	23.020	*​  *	-6.350	*​  *	-21.62%	*​  ​   *	cvn	*  *	0.135	*​  *	0.120	*​  *	-0.015	*​  *	-11.11%	*​  ​   *	kcn	*  *	0.660	*​  *	0.660	*​  *	0.000	*​  *	0.00%	*​  ​   *	pan	*  *	0.420	*​  *	0.300	*​  *	-0.120	*​  *	-28.57%	*​  ​   *	qbe	*  *	11.210	*​  *	13.250	*​  *	2.040	*​  *	18.20%	*​  *	-8.62%	*​  *	wysiwyg	*  *	ccl	*  *	9.320	*​  *	9.110	*​  *	-0.210	*​  *	-2.25%	*​  ​   *	cdd	*  *	3.420	*​  *	3.060	*​  *	-0.360	*​  *	-10.53%	*​  ​   *	nvt	*  *	5.080	*​  *	4.200	*​  *	-0.880	*​  *	-17.32%	*​  ​   *	tgr	*  *	3.910	*​  *	4.230	*​  *	0.320	*​  *	8.18%	*​  ​   *	tox	*  *	2.380	*​  *	2.880	*​  *	0.500	*​  *	21.01%	*​  *	-0.18%	*​


----------



## Miner (1 November 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*



issh said:


> Looks like 1PG and AJX are saving me
> 
> Thanksfully, I never bought santos though (despite looking somewhat decent now). However, I no longer hold those 5 stocks




Congratulations mate.
Your performance far better than All Blacks win against Wallabys in World Rugby 2015. Congratulations


----------



## So_Cynical (1 November 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

I actually hold all the stocks i selected and noticed that im the only participant with all 5 stocks positive, running second over all, and 4 of the 5 pay dividends.


----------



## pixel (1 November 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

Congrats to the leaders, especially issh and So_Cynical. Great performance!

I had really thought WorleyParsons had learned their lesson from the previous Class Action. Apparently they did not and are in the poo a second time.
That stock is pulling my tips down; luckily I offloaded the rest of my real holding when their share price threatened to break below $10 and before it followed through with that  threat.
As to the rest, let's see how they fare the final two months.


----------



## systematic (5 November 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*



pixel said:


> As to the rest, let's see how they fare the final two months.





...Good luck on the home turn, everyone!


----------



## shouldaindex (23 November 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

Index is at -2%.

I think we're at about that on average by adding everyone up as a group.

What is does show, which I didn't necessarily expect is the huge deviations possible even though we're average as a group.


----------



## Wysiwyg (23 November 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

No stop loss is so destructive with funds tied up going backwards or nowhere, :bad:


----------



## nulla nulla (7 December 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

*The update for the 2015 Tipping competition as at 30 November 2015 follows:*


		Name				Share					31-Dec-14						30-Nov-15						Change $						Change %						Portfolio			      			Change %			 *	Ariyahn2011	*  *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	1.960	*​  *	-0.780	*​  *	-28.47%	*​  ​   *	ooo	*  *	28.910	*​  *	18.090	*​  *	-10.820	*​  *	-37.43%	*​  ​   *	rio	*  *	58.000	*​  *	45.910	*​  *	-12.090	*​  *	-20.84%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	4.010	*​  *	-4.240	*​  *	-51.39%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-34.53%	*​  *	Bazmate	*  *	ben	*  *	12.810	*​  *	11.160	*​  *	-1.650	*​  *	-12.88%	*​  ​   *	egp	*  *	3.790	*​  *	5.110	*​  *	1.320	*​  *	34.83%	*​  ​   *	ipl	*  *	3.190	*​  *	3.780	*​  *	0.590	*​  *	18.50%	*​  ​   *	jbh	*  *	15.790	*​  *	19.310	*​  *	3.520	*​  *	22.29%	*​  ​   *	qan	*  *	2.400	*​  *	3.640	*​  *	1.240	*​  *	51.67%	*​  *	22.88%	*​  *	Burglar	*  *	ago	*  *	0.165	*​  *	0.021	*​  *	-0.144	*​  *	-87.27%	*​  ​   *	bci	*  *	0.530	*​  *	0.024	*​  *	-0.506	*​  *	-95.47%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	1.960	*​  *	-0.780	*​  *	-28.47%	*​  ​   *	fms	*  *	0.013	*​  *	0.013	*​  *	0.000	*​  *	0.00%	*​  ​   *	gbg	*  *	0.020	*​  *	0.027	*​  *	0.007	*​  *	35.00%	*​  *	-35.24%	*​  *	Chipmunk3d	*  *	ajx	*  *	0.485	*​  *	0.830	*​  *	0.345	*​  *	71.13%	*​  ​   *	iph	*  *	3.500	*​  *	8.400	*​  *	4.900	*​  *	140.00%	*​  ​   *	neu	*  *	0.120	*​  *	0.099	*​  *	-0.021	*​  *	-17.50%	*​  ​   *	osh	*  *	7.890	*​  *	8.200	*​  *	0.310	*​  *	3.93%	*​  ​   *	voc	*  *	6.400	*​  *	7.230	*​  *	0.830	*​  *	12.97%	*​  *	42.11%	*​  *	evilk9	*  *	bpt	*  *	1.045	*​  *	0.515	*​  *	-0.530	*​  *	-50.72%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-50.72%	*​  *	Garpel Gumnut	*  *	bhp	*  *	29.370	*​  *	18.090	*​  *	-11.280	*​  *	-38.41%	*​  ​   *	rio	*  *	58.000	*​  *	45.910	*​  *	-12.090	*​  *	-20.84%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-29.63%	*​  *	hhse	*  *	asl	*  *	0.390	*​  *	0.250	*​  *	-0.140	*​  *	-35.90%	*​  ​   *	cwn	*  *	12.690	*​  *	11.640	*​  *	-1.050	*​  *	-8.27%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	1.960	*​  *	-0.780	*​  *	-28.47%	*​  ​   *	org	*  *	11.670	*​  *	5.600	*​  *	-6.070	*​  *	-52.01%	*​  ​   *	ori	*  *	18.950	*​  *	2.720	*​  *	-16.230	*​  *	-85.65%	*​  *	-42.06%	*​  *	issh	*  *	ajx	*  *	0.485	*​  *	0.830	*​  *	0.345	*​  *	71.13%	*​  ​   *	cwn	*  *	12.690	*​  *	11.640	*​  *	-1.050	*​  *	-8.27%	*​  ​   *	1pg	*  *	1.180	*​  *	3.850	*​  *	2.670	*​  *	226.27%	*​  ​   *	lng	*  *	2.420	*​  *	1.170	*​  *	-1.250	*​  *	-51.65%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	4.010	*​  *	-4.240	*​  *	-51.39%	*​  *	37.22%	*​  *	jblocker	*  *	mrm	*  *	1.240	*​  *	0.230	*​  *	-1.010	*​  *	-81.45%	*​  ​   *	nwh	*  *	0.360	*​  *	0.120	*​  *	-0.240	*​  *	-66.67%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	4.010	*​  *	-4.240	*​  *	-51.39%	*​  ​   *	swm	*  *	1.350	*​  *	0.705	*​  *	-0.645	*​  *	-47.78%	*​  ​   *	wpl	*  *	38.010	*​  *	30.110	*​  *	-7.900	*​  *	-20.78%	*​  *	-53.61%	*​  *	Klogg	*  *	bol	*  *	0.140	*​  *	0.080	*​  *	-0.060	*​  *	-42.86%	*​  ​   *	ddr	*  *	1.570	*​  *	1.850	*​  *	0.280	*​  *	17.83%	*​  ​   *	ssm	*  *	0.185	*​  *	0.355	*​  *	0.170	*​  *	91.89%	*​  ​   *	tsm	*  *	0.335	*​  *	0.400	*​  *	0.065	*​  *	19.40%	*​  ​   *	uos	*  *	0.500	*​  *	0.505	*​  *	0.005	*​  *	1.00%	*​  *	17.45%	*​  *	Know the past	*  *	bol	*  *	0.140	*​  *	0.080	*​  *	-0.060	*​  *	-42.86%	*​  ​   *	clt	*  *	0.190	*​  *	0.215	*​  *	0.025	*​  *	13.16%	*​  ​   *	nwh	*  *	0.360	*​  *	0.120	*​  *	-0.240	*​  *	-66.67%	*​  ​   *	sbb	*  *	0.068	*​  *	0.046	*​  *	-0.022	*​  *	-32.35%	*​  ​   *	vet	*  *	0.225	*​  *	0.120	*​  *	-0.105	*​  *	-46.67%	*​  *	-35.08%	*​  *	Krackdawg	*  *	sxy	*  *	0.320	*​  *	0.135	*​  *	-0.185	*​  *	-57.81%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-57.81%	*​  *	logique	*  *	amm	*  *	2.930	*​  *	2.600	*​  *	-0.330	*​  *	-11.26%	*​  ​   *	bhp	*  *	29.370	*​  *	18.090	*​  *	-11.280	*​  *	-38.41%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	1.960	*​  *	-0.780	*​  *	-28.47%	*​  ​   *	ilu	*  *	5.950	*​  *	5.750	*​  *	-0.200	*​  *	-3.36%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	4.010	*​  *	-4.240	*​  *	-51.39%	*​  *	-26.58%	*​  *	Miner	*  *	ago	*  *	0.165	*​  *	0.021	*​  *	-0.144	*​  *	-87.27%	*​  ​   *	bno	*  *	0.430	*​  *	0.490	*​  *	0.060	*​  *	13.95%	*​  ​   *	cdd	*  *	3.420	*​  *	3.020	*​  *	-0.400	*​  *	-11.70%	*​  ​   *	nea	*  *	0.665	*​  *	0.370	*​  *	-0.295	*​  *	-44.36%	*​  ​   *	pxg	*  *	0.098	*​  *	0.135	*​  *	0.037	*​  *	37.76%	*​  *	-18.32%	*​  *	Muschu	*  *	boq	*  *	12.180	*​  *	13.660	*​  *	1.480	*​  *	12.15%	*​  ​   *	gem	*  *	4.170	*​  *	3.480	*​  *	-0.690	*​  *	-16.55%	*​  ​   *	min	*  *	7.580	*​  *	4.880	*​  *	-2.700	*​  *	-35.62%	*​  ​   *	nvt	*  *	5.080	*​  *	4.480	*​  *	-0.600	*​  *	-11.81%	*​  ​   *	wes	*  *	41.720	*​  *	38.090	*​  *	-3.630	*​  *	-8.70%	*​  *	-12.11%	*​  *	needsajet	*  *	amm	*  *	2.930	*​  *	2.600	*​  *	-0.330	*​  *	-11.26%	*​  ​   *	jbh	*  *	15.790	*​  *	19.310	*​  *	3.520	*​  *	22.29%	*​  ​   *	mrm	*  *	1.240	*​  *	0.230	*​  *	-1.010	*​  *	-81.45%	*​  ​   *	rio	*  *	58.000	*​  *	45.910	*​  *	-12.090	*​  *	-20.84%	*​  ​   *	tol	*  *	5.890	*​  *	9.020	*​  *	3.130	*​  *	53.14%	*​  *	-7.63%	*​  *	nulla nulla	*  *	dxs	*  *	6.970	*​  *	7.680	*​  *	0.710	*​  *	10.19%	*​  ​   *	fdc	*  *	2.870	*​  *	2.710	*​  *	-0.160	*​  *	-5.57%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	1.960	*​  *	-0.780	*​  *	-28.47%	*​  ​   *	nvn	*  *	2.120	*​  *	2.440	*​  *	0.320	*​  *	15.09%	*​  ​   *	scp	*  *	1.855	*​  *	2.100	*​  *	0.245	*​  *	13.21%	*​  *	0.89%	*​  *	Paavfc	*  *	aek	*  *	0.072	*​  *	0.060	*​  *	-0.012	*​  *	-16.67%	*​  ​   *	enr	*  *	0.130	*​  *	0.130	*​  *	0.000	*​  *	0.00%	*​  ​   *	rdm	*  *	0.081	*​  *	0.037	*​  *	-0.044	*​  *	-54.32%	*​  ​   *	sgq	*  *	0.063	*​  *	0.070	*​  *	0.007	*​  *	11.11%	*​  ​   *	tpp	*  *	0.050	*​  *	0.110	*​  *	0.060	*​  *	120.00%	*​  *	12.02%	*​  *	peter2	*  *	hsn	*  *	1.820	*​  *	2.820	*​  *	1.000	*​  *	54.95%	*​  ​   *	osh	*  *	7.890	*​  *	8.200	*​  *	0.310	*​  *	3.93%	*​  ​   *	smx	*  *	3.530	*​  *	3.100	*​  *	-0.430	*​  *	-12.18%	*​  ​   *	tol	*  *	5.890	*​  *	9.020	*​  *	3.130	*​  *	53.14%	*​  ​   *	wpl	*  *	38.010	*​  *	30.110	*​  *	-7.900	*​  *	-20.78%	*​  *	15.81%	*​  *	PinkBoy	*  *	anz	*  *	32.090	*​  *	27.150	*​  *	-4.940	*​  *	-15.39%	*​  ​   *	boq	*  *	12.180	*​  *	13.660	*​  *	1.480	*​  *	12.15%	*​  ​   *	cba	*  *	85.650	*​  *	79.430	*​  *	-6.220	*​  *	-7.26%	*​  ​   *	iag	*  *	6.250	*​  *	5.540	*​  *	-0.710	*​  *	-11.36%	*​  ​   *	wes	*  *	41.720	*​  *	38.090	*​  *	-3.630	*​  *	-8.70%	*​  *	-6.11%	*​  *	pixel	*  *	aac	*  *	1.480	*​  *	1.480	*​  *	0.000	*​  *	0.00%	*​  ​   *	drm	*  *	0.480	*​  *	0.465	*​  *	-0.015	*​  *	-3.12%	*​  ​   *	ric	*  *	0.940	*​  *	1.640	*​  *	0.700	*​  *	74.47%	*​  ​   *	tlg	*  *	0.240	*​  *	0.360	*​  *	0.120	*​  *	50.00%	*​  ​   *	wor	*  *	10.080	*​  *	5.800	*​  *	-4.280	*​  *	-42.46%	*​  *	15.78%	*​  *	PurpleSX2	*  *	aei	*  *	0.290	*​  *	0.450	*​  *	0.160	*​  *	55.17%	*​  ​   *	ahz	*  *	1.180	*​  *	0.745	*​  *	-0.435	*​  *	-36.86%	*​  ​   *	avx	*  *	0.016	*​  *	0.009	*​  *	-0.007	*​  *	-43.75%	*​  ​   *	blt	*  *	0.955	*​  *	0.330	*​  *	-0.625	*​  *	-65.45%	*​  ​   *	eos	*  *	0.815	*​  *	1.350	*​  *	0.535	*​  *	65.64%	*​  *	-5.05%	*​  *	Robusta	*  *	dna	*  *	0.755	*​  *	0.740	*​  *	-0.015	*​  *	-1.99%	*​  ​   *	icq	*  *	1.090	*​  *	0.955	*​  *	-0.135	*​  *	-12.39%	*​  ​   *	ipp	*  *	2.680	*​  *	3.860	*​  *	1.180	*​  *	44.03%	*​  ​   *	nvt	*  *	5.080	*​  *	4.480	*​  *	-0.600	*​  *	-11.81%	*​  ​   *	srx	*  *	28.370	*​  *	40.320	*​  *	11.950	*​  *	42.12%	*​  *	11.99%	*​  *	ROE	*  *	orl	*  *	3.800	*​  *	2.720	*​  *	-1.080	*​  *	-28.42%	*​  ​   *	rfg	*  *	5.760	*​  *	4.480	*​  *	-1.280	*​  *	-22.22%	*​  ​   *	siq	*  *	1.465	*​  *	3.590	*​  *	2.125	*​  *	145.05%	*​  ​   *	sul	*  *	7.150	*​  *	10.410	*​  *	3.260	*​  *	45.59%	*​  ​   *	ved	*  *	2.290	*​  *	2.760	*​  *	0.470	*​  *	20.52%	*​  *	32.11%	*​  *	shouldaindex	*  *	eax	*  *	2.400	*​  *	1.100	*​  *	-1.300	*​  *	-54.17%	*​  ​   *	flt	*  *	32.620	*​  *	35.980	*​  *	3.360	*​  *	10.30%	*​  ​   *	mvf	*  *	1.400	*​  *	1.500	*​  *	0.100	*​  *	7.14%	*​  ​   *	tox	*  *	2.380	*​  *	2.750	*​  *	0.370	*​  *	15.55%	*​  ​   *	trs	*  *	6.150	*​  *	10.980	*​  *	4.830	*​  *	78.54%	*​  *	11.47%	*​  *	skc	*  *	ari	*  *	0.215	*​  *	0.079	*​  *	-0.136	*​  *	-63.26%	*​  ​   *	idt	*  *	0.150	*​  *	0.365	*​  *	0.215	*​  *	143.33%	*​  ​   *	mcs	*  *	0.235	*​  *	0.072	*​  *	-0.163	*​  *	-69.36%	*​  ​   *	qbe	*  *	11.210	*​  *	12.470	*​  *	1.260	*​  *	11.24%	*​  ​   *	sea	*  *	0.525	*​  *	0.285	*​  *	-0.240	*​  *	-45.71%	*​  *	-4.75%	*​  *	Smurf1976	*  *	bpt	*  *	1.045	*​  *	0.515	*​  *	-0.530	*​  *	-50.72%	*​  ​   *	osh	*  *	7.890	*​  *	8.200	*​  *	0.310	*​  *	3.93%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	4.010	*​  *	-4.240	*​  *	-51.39%	*​  ​   *	wpl	*  *	38.010	*​  *	30.110	*​  *	-7.900	*​  *	-20.78%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-2.64%	*​  *	So_Cynical	*  *	acx	*  *	1.760	*​  *	4.980	*​  *	3.220	*​  *	182.95%	*​  ​   *	clv	*  *	0.300	*​  *	0.380	*​  *	0.080	*​  *	26.67%	*​  ​   *	mxi	*  *	0.530	*​  *	0.630	*​  *	0.100	*​  *	18.87%	*​  ​   *	ric	*  *	0.940	*​  *	1.640	*​  *	0.700	*​  *	74.47%	*​  ​   *	ved	*  *	2.290	*​  *	2.760	*​  *	0.470	*​  *	20.52%	*​  *	64.70%	*​  *	Systematic	*  *	aiz	*  *	2.370	*​  *	2.560	*​  *	0.190	*​  *	8.02%	*​  ​   *	apn	*  *	0.835	*​  *	0.475	*​  *	-0.360	*​  *	-43.11%	*​  ​   *	asb	*  *	1.505	*​  *	2.430	*​  *	0.925	*​  *	61.46%	*​  ​   *	lau	*  *	0.390	*​  *	0.520	*​  *	0.130	*​  *	33.33%	*​  ​   *	rex	*  *	1.030	*​  *	0.920	*​  *	-0.110	*​  *	-10.68%	*​  *	9.80%	*​  *	The Falcon	*  *	eld	*  *	2.400	*​  *	4.420	*​  *	2.020	*​  *	84.17%	*​  ​   *	org	*  *	11.670	*​  *	5.600	*​  *	-6.070	*​  *	-52.01%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	4.010	*​  *	-4.240	*​  *	-51.39%	*​  ​   *	svw	*  *	5.820	*​  *	5.180	*​  *	-0.640	*​  *	-11.00%	*​  ​   *	wow	*  *	30.680	*​  *	23.670	*​  *	-7.010	*​  *	-22.85%	*​  *	-10.62%	*​  *	tinhat	*  *	cdu	*  *	1.950	*​  *	1.105	*​  *	-0.845	*​  *	-43.33%	*​  ​   *	flt	*  *	32.620	*​  *	35.980	*​  *	3.360	*​  *	10.30%	*​  ​   *	gem	*  *	4.170	*​  *	3.480	*​  *	-0.690	*​  *	-16.55%	*​  ​   *	hzn	*  *	0.160	*​  *	0.102	*​  *	-0.058	*​  *	-36.25%	*​  ​   *	tgs	*  *	0.130	*​  *	0.059	*​  *	-0.071	*​  *	-54.62%	*​  *	-28.09%	*​  *	trillionare#1	*  *	byl	*  *	0.380	*​  *	0.210	*​  *	-0.170	*​  *	-44.74%	*​  ​   *	fln	*  *	0.650	*​  *	1.710	*​  *	1.060	*​  *	163.08%	*​  ​   *	flt	*  *	32.620	*​  *	35.980	*​  *	3.360	*​  *	10.30%	*​  ​   *	lgd	*  *	0.250	*​  *	0.220	*​  *	-0.030	*​  *	-12.00%	*​  ​   *	mrm	*  *	1.240	*​  *	0.230	*​  *	-1.010	*​  *	-81.45%	*​  *	7.04%	*​  *	Umike	*  *	bhp	*  *	29.370	*​  *	18.090	*​  *	-11.280	*​  *	-38.41%	*​  ​   *	cvn	*  *	0.135	*​  *	0.115	*​  *	-0.020	*​  *	-14.81%	*​  ​   *	kcn	*  *	0.660	*​  *	0.610	*​  *	-0.050	*​  *	-7.58%	*​  ​   *	pan	*  *	0.420	*​  *	0.220	*​  *	-0.200	*​  *	-47.62%	*​  ​   *	qbe	*  *	11.210	*​  *	12.470	*​  *	1.260	*​  *	11.24%	*​  *	-19.44%	*​  *	wysiwyg	*  *	ccl	*  *	9.320	*​  *	9.030	*​  *	-0.290	*​  *	-3.11%	*​  ​   *	cdd	*  *	3.420	*​  *	3.020	*​  *	-0.400	*​  *	-11.70%	*​  ​   *	nvt	*  *	5.080	*​  *	4.480	*​  *	-0.600	*​  *	-11.81%	*​  ​   *	tgr	*  *	3.910	*​  *	4.339	*​  *	0.429	*​  *	10.97%	*​  ​   *	tox	*  *	2.380	*​  *	2.750	*​  *	0.370	*​  *	15.55%	*​  *	-0.02%	*​ 



We have a new leader, "*So_Cynical*", with only one month to go.


----------



## systematic (7 December 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*



nulla nulla said:


> We have a new leader, "*So_Cynical*", with only one month to go.





...and all 5 are in profit...go So_Cynical!


Hey, this was so last minute last year (like, right on new years from memory)...should we open up a new thread for 2016 now?  

To save deliberations - same rules as this year (5 picks, 1 year hold)...keeps things simple, and allows to get started right now.

nulla nulla - are you up for recording / reporting again?

*If* so...

Maybe Joe could then make the thread prominent for the rest of the month?  Get a few more entries.

My only rule change suggestion...Let people put their stocks in right up to midnight Sunday Jan 3rd - with the entry price taken from the open Monday 4 Jan (*or* the next traded price, for those who pick untraded stocks)

What do you (nulla nulla and everyone else) think?


----------



## nulla nulla (7 December 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*



systematic said:


> ...should we open up a new thread for 2016 now?





It has been interesting watching how the selections at the start of this year have performed and how we have performed against overall market, individually and as  a group. Of course this competition does not take into consideration any dividends and any trading in the nominated shares through the year.



systematic said:


> ...nulla nulla - are you up for recording / reporting again??




Due to personal commitments and limited time available, which has reflected occasionally through 2015 with delayed updates, I will not be available to compile and update the tables for entrants and their selections in 2016. 



systematic said:


> ...
> My only rule change suggestion...Let people put their stocks in right up to midnight Sunday Jan 3rd - with the entry price taken from the open Monday 4 Jan (*or* the next traded price, for those who pick untraded stocks)
> 
> What do you (nulla nulla and everyone else) think?




Personally I think that the starting price should be the closing price as at close of trade on the last trading day in December 2015. This way, when you close the competition at the closing prices for the last trades on the last trading day of 2016, you are comparing like for like and the changes in price are truly changes in price year on year.


----------



## systematic (7 December 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*



nulla nulla said:


> It has been interesting watching how the selections at the start of this year have performed and how we have performed against overall market, individually and as  a group. Of course this competition does not take into consideration any dividends and any trading in the nominated shares through the year.





...I agree, it's been really interesting.  Good point on the divvies.  Someone mentioned before; they should count.  I agree.  For a one year holding period, they should count.  If someone can make 15% on a total return...that's what should count.



nulla nulla said:


> Due to personal commitments and limited time available, which has reflected occasionally through 2015 with delayed updates, I will not be available to compile and update the tables for entrants and their selections in 2016.




...Totally understand.  That's where I've been at, too.

I think I'll be okay to do it 2016...unless Joe wants to take over and make it an official ASF comp?  





nulla nulla said:


> Personally I think that the starting price should be the closing price as at close of trade on the last trading day in December 2015. This way, when you close the competition at the closing prices for the last trades on the last trading day of 2016, you are comparing like for like and the changes in price are truly changes in price year on year.




...We see this differently (all good!)

A 'real life' investor, rebalancing once a year, is going to pick their selections and buy in the new year, not from close Dec 31 through close Dec 31.  In my opinion, only, and not a big diff anyway.  But more time for entrants to do their final selections over the new years weekend.

If Joe doesn't take over...and IF I decide to do it...I'll also add a liquidity feature.  
I always wanted this to be a "real world" comp.  
I'll either:
a) stipulate a min. liquidity, or...
b) buy any stock you like...but you are not filled until (for example) $10k liquidity has been traded in real life (on the buy and sell side).  

Reason?  Because in my opinion, a comp is more fun when you use real life parameters.  Someone winning the monthly comp on a stock that goes up 100% on $2k volume is just not interesting - _to me._

Anyway, it's all for good fun.

Other thoughts (I have no formulated opinion)...

should we run it like an office footy tipping comp and have a buy in?  Have a prize for the winner (expensive bottle of wine for christmas etc?) Feel free (anyone) to yay or nay that.

What else can we do to get more entrants?  Maybe a monthly prize (assuming there is a tipping comp fee)

It's all open to ideas...


----------



## So_Cynical (7 December 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*



systematic said:


> I think I'll be okay to do it 2016...unless Joe wants to take over and make it an official ASF comp?
> 
> What else can we do to get more entrants?  Maybe a monthly prize (assuming there is a tipping comp fee)
> 
> It's all open to ideas...




I have enjoyed the monthly updates, Nulla did a good job and hope you do decide to take over if Joe doesn't want the gig...the last comp was fairly simple and that should be maintained, dividends are important but the exercise was capital growth (if divs were added to the current comp i would be another 5 or 6% in front) don't care either way.

The liquidity thing is a little too complex to police, a voluntary $10 or $20 entry fee would make it a little more interesting, winner takes all or % split for first 3 or 4.


----------



## Joe Blow (7 December 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*

Hey guys, firstly let me say thanks to Nulla for providing the updates for the 2015 competition. His commitment to keeping everyone up-to-date was outstanding, and appreciated by all.

I'm happy to make this competition an official ASF competition if everyone would like to give it another shot in 2016. I'll also commit to providing the updates each month as well as prizes to the top three placegetters. 

Is everyone happy with keeping everything the same in 2016, or should there be changes? Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## So_Cynical (7 December 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*



Joe Blow said:


> I'm happy to make this competition an official ASF competition if everyone would like to give it another shot in 2016. I'll also commit to providing the updates each month as well as prizes to the top three placegetters.
> 
> Is everyone happy with keeping everything the same in 2016, or should there be changes? Any feedback is appreciated.




Excellent Joe, for simplicity sake keep the rules the same...thanks again Nulla.


----------



## systematic (8 December 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*



Joe Blow said:


> Hey guys, firstly let me say thanks to Nulla for providing the updates for the 2015 competition. His commitment to keeping everyone up-to-date was outstanding, and appreciated by all.
> 
> I'm happy to make this competition an official ASF competition if everyone would like to give it another shot in 2016. I'll also commit to providing the updates each month as well as prizes to the top three placegetters.





A huge thanks to nulla nulla, would have been a boring year without his fantastic updates.

Joe that's fantastic, I'd love to see this become an official ASF comp.  Hey, maybe one day if we get enough interest, we might end up doing a, 'rolling 12 month' comp (a new, 12 month comp starting each month!).




Joe Blow said:


> Is everyone happy with keeping everything the same in 2016, or should there be changes? Any feedback is appreciated.




Joe, I'd like to keep the same, simple rules (5 picks, 12 month holding period).
Last year, being so last minute...not everyone had 5 picks.  I'd assume that for 2016 we'll hold that it must be 5 picks for a valid entry.

The only other comment I'd make; now I'm happy to go with the flow here...but if it carries any weight being the thread / idea starter...I really am adamant about my earlier comments re: the start date for the comp, and (even more so) a liquidity requirement.  I really wanted this to be 'real world' style.  I noticed that the latest ASX game did the same thing.  I don't want someone to be able to win due to a stock that goes up 1,000% when that stock (a) may have traded only a few times in the year, (b) for not much money and (c) the entry price in the comp might not have been achievable at all.  
What are your thoughts?

A simple way around it would be to restrict to ASX300, but that might be a bit boring or restrictive for some.  

Another simple way around it? 

Do a scan on New Year's weekend for a min liquidity requirement....and post that list here (e.g. min $x traded over last x days).  The 5 selections must be in that list - or your entry does not qualify.

Again, just ideas...


----------



## So_Cynical (8 December 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*



systematic said:


> A
> A simple way around it would be to restrict to ASX300, but that might be a bit boring or restrictive for some.
> 
> Another simple way around it?
> ...




ASX300 just not gonna fly, boring as bat poo....so perhaps min share price of $0.01 like the monthly comps and must of traded $10000 worth in the previous 5 trading days.


----------



## pixel (8 December 2015)

*Re: Tipping Comp for Full CY 2015*



Joe Blow said:


> Hey guys, firstly let me say thanks to Nulla for providing the updates for the 2015 competition. His commitment to keeping everyone up-to-date was outstanding, and appreciated by all.
> 
> I'm happy to make this competition an official ASF competition if everyone would like to give it another shot in 2016. I'll also commit to providing the updates each month as well as prizes to the top three placegetters.
> 
> Is everyone happy with keeping everything the same in 2016, or should there be changes? Any feedback is appreciated.




Thanks Joe;
and a special thankyou to nulla for providing the monthly updates. Highly informative.

I'd vote for *not *making it too restrictive. Sure, an average daily (or weekly) turnover minimum would level the playing field somewhat; by all means, also include the 1c cut-off. Otherwise, I agree with SC that limiting the picks to ASX300 shares would be too boring. Even All Ords aren't wide enough IMO, especially when you consider that a good stock may only be added once S&P have woken up to facts.


----------



## nulla nulla (1 January 2016)

*Happy New Year for 2016*. Congratulations to *So_Cynical *for achieving an impressive *60.99%* return on his selections for 2015, also congratulations to the runners-up, *ROE* with *56.68%* and *Chipmunk3d* with *46.01%*. 

In all there were thirteen, of the thirty four participants, that finished in positive territory. Given the negative impact of the decimated resource sector, this was a good result. No doubt if dividends and franking credits were included some of the participants with negative capital outcomes would be in positive territory as well. Good luck in 2016. The final figures are:


		Name				Share					31-Dec-14						31-Dec-15						Change $						Change %						Portfolio			      			Change %			 *	Ariyahn2011	*  *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	1.870	*​  *	-0.870	*​  *	-31.75%	*​  ​   *	ooo	*  *	28.910	*​  *	15.230	*​  *	-13.680	*​  *	-47.32%	*​  ​   *	rio	*  *	58.000	*​  *	44.710	*​  *	-13.290	*​  *	-22.91%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	3.680	*​  *	-4.570	*​  *	-55.39%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-39.34%	*​  *	Bazmate	*  *	ben	*  *	12.810	*​  *	11.950	*​  *	-0.860	*​  *	-6.71%	*​  ​   *	egp	*  *	3.790	*​  *	5.080	*​  *	1.290	*​  *	34.04%	*​  ​   *	ipl	*  *	3.190	*​  *	3.960	*​  *	0.770	*​  *	24.14%	*​  ​   *	jbh	*  *	15.790	*​  *	19.520	*​  *	3.730	*​  *	23.62%	*​  ​   *	qan	*  *	2.400	*​  *	4.090	*​  *	1.690	*​  *	70.42%	*​  *	29.10%	*​  *	Burglar	*  *	ago	*  *	0.165	*​  *	0.018	*​  *	-0.147	*​  *	-89.09%	*​  ​   *	bci	*  *	0.530	*​  *	0.105	*​  *	-0.425	*​  *	-80.19%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	1.870	*​  *	-0.870	*​  *	-31.75%	*​  ​   *	fms	*  *	0.013	*​  *	0.009	*​  *	-0.004	*​  *	-30.77%	*​  ​   *	gbg	*  *	0.020	*​  *	0.021	*​  *	0.001	*​  *	5.00%	*​  *	-45.36%	*​  *	Chipmunk3d	*  *	ajx	*  *	0.485	*​  *	0.865	*​  *	0.380	*​  *	78.35%	*​  ​   *	iph	*  *	3.500	*​  *	8.870	*​  *	5.370	*​  *	153.43%	*​  ​   *	neu	*  *	0.120	*​  *	0.115	*​  *	-0.005	*​  *	-4.17%	*​  ​   *	osh	*  *	7.890	*​  *	6.700	*​  *	-1.190	*​  *	-15.08%	*​  ​   *	voc	*  *	6.400	*​  *	7.520	*​  *	1.120	*​  *	17.50%	*​  *	46.01%	*​  *	evilk9	*  *	bpt	*  *	1.045	*​  *	0.490	*​  *	-0.555	*​  *	-53.11%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-53.11%	*​  *	Garpel Gumnut	*  *	bhp	*  *	29.370	*​  *	17.860	*​  *	-11.510	*​  *	-39.19%	*​  ​   *	rio	*  *	58.000	*​  *	44.710	*​  *	-13.290	*​  *	-22.91%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-31.05%	*​  *	hhse	*  *	asl	*  *	0.390	*​  *	0.255	*​  *	-0.135	*​  *	-34.62%	*​  ​   *	cwn	*  *	12.690	*​  *	12.500	*​  *	-0.190	*​  *	-1.50%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	1.870	*​  *	-0.870	*​  *	-31.75%	*​  ​   *	org	*  *	11.670	*​  *	5.700	*​  *	-5.970	*​  *	-51.16%	*​  ​   *	ori	*  *	18.950	*​  *	2.750	*​  *	-16.200	*​  *	-85.49%	*​  *	-40.90%	*​  *	issh	*  *	ajx	*  *	0.485	*​  *	0.865	*​  *	0.380	*​  *	78.35%	*​  ​   *	cwn	*  *	12.690	*​  *	12.500	*​  *	-0.190	*​  *	-1.50%	*​  ​   *	1pg	*  *	1.180	*​  *	3.520	*​  *	2.340	*​  *	198.31%	*​  ​   *	lng	*  *	2.420	*​  *	0.800	*​  *	-1.620	*​  *	-66.94%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	3.680	*​  *	-4.570	*​  *	-55.39%	*​  *	30.56%	*​  *	jblocker	*  *	mrm	*  *	1.240	*​  *	0.255	*​  *	-0.985	*​  *	-79.44%	*​  ​   *	nwh	*  *	0.360	*​  *	0.086	*​  *	-0.274	*​  *	-76.11%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	3.680	*​  *	-4.570	*​  *	-55.39%	*​  ​   *	swm	*  *	1.350	*​  *	0.775	*​  *	-0.575	*​  *	-42.59%	*​  ​   *	wpl	*  *	38.010	*​  *	28.720	*​  *	-9.290	*​  *	-24.44%	*​  *	-55.59%	*​  *	Klogg	*  *	bol	*  *	0.140	*​  *	0.092	*​  *	-0.048	*​  *	-34.29%	*​  ​   *	ddr	*  *	1.570	*​  *	1.630	*​  *	0.060	*​  *	3.82%	*​  ​   *	ssm	*  *	0.185	*​  *	0.465	*​  *	0.280	*​  *	151.35%	*​  ​   *	tsm	*  *	0.335	*​  *	0.395	*​  *	0.060	*​  *	17.91%	*​  ​   *	uos	*  *	0.500	*​  *	0.500	*​  *	0.000	*​  *	0.00%	*​  *	27.76%	*​  *	Know the past	*  *	bol	*  *	0.140	*​  *	0.092	*​  *	-0.048	*​  *	-34.29%	*​  ​   *	clt	*  *	0.190	*​  *	0.265	*​  *	0.075	*​  *	39.47%	*​  ​   *	nwh	*  *	0.360	*​  *	0.086	*​  *	-0.274	*​  *	-76.11%	*​  ​   *	sbb	*  *	0.068	*​  *	0.035	*​  *	-0.033	*​  *	-48.53%	*​  ​   *	vet	*  *	0.225	*​  *	0.120	*​  *	-0.105	*​  *	-46.67%	*​  *	-33.22%	*​  *	Krackdawg	*  *	sxy	*  *	0.320	*​  *	0.140	*​  *	-0.180	*​  *	-56.25%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-56.25%	*​  *	logique	*  *	amm	*  *	2.930	*​  *	2.600	*​  *	-0.330	*​  *	-11.26%	*​  ​   *	bhp	*  *	29.370	*​  *	17.860	*​  *	-11.510	*​  *	-39.19%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	1.870	*​  *	-0.870	*​  *	-31.75%	*​  ​   *	ilu	*  *	5.950	*​  *	6.130	*​  *	0.180	*​  *	3.03%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	3.680	*​  *	-4.570	*​  *	-55.39%	*​  *	-26.91%	*​  *	Miner	*  *	ago	*  *	0.165	*​  *	0.018	*​  *	-0.147	*​  *	-89.09%	*​  ​   *	bno	*  *	0.430	*​  *	0.370	*​  *	-0.060	*​  *	-13.95%	*​  ​   *	cdd	*  *	3.420	*​  *	1.160	*​  *	-2.260	*​  *	-66.08%	*​  ​   *	nea	*  *	0.665	*​  *	0.390	*​  *	-0.275	*​  *	-41.35%	*​  ​   *	pxg	*  *	0.098	*​  *	0.150	*​  *	0.052	*​  *	53.06%	*​  *	-31.48%	*​  *	Muschu	*  *	boq	*  *	12.180	*​  *	13.940	*​  *	1.760	*​  *	14.45%	*​  ​   *	gem	*  *	4.170	*​  *	3.570	*​  *	-0.600	*​  *	-14.39%	*​  ​   *	min	*  *	7.580	*​  *	4.010	*​  *	-3.570	*​  *	-47.10%	*​  ​   *	nvt	*  *	5.080	*​  *	4.670	*​  *	-0.410	*​  *	-8.07%	*​  ​   *	wes	*  *	41.720	*​  *	41.610	*​  *	-0.110	*​  *	-0.26%	*​  *	-11.07%	*​  *	needsajet	*  *	amm	*  *	2.930	*​  *	2.600	*​  *	-0.330	*​  *	-11.26%	*​  ​   *	jbh	*  *	15.790	*​  *	19.520	*​  *	3.730	*​  *	23.62%	*​  ​   *	mrm	*  *	1.240	*​  *	0.255	*​  *	-0.985	*​  *	-79.44%	*​  ​   *	rio	*  *	58.000	*​  *	44.710	*​  *	-13.290	*​  *	-22.91%	*​  ​   *	tol	*  *	5.890	*​  *	9.020	*​  *	3.130	*​  *	53.14%	*​  *	-7.37%	*​  *	nulla nulla	*  *	dxs	*  *	6.970	*​  *	7.500	*​  *	0.530	*​  *	7.60%	*​  ​   *	fdc	*  *	2.870	*​  *	2.800	*​  *	-0.070	*​  *	-2.44%	*​  ​   *	fmg	*  *	2.740	*​  *	1.870	*​  *	-0.870	*​  *	-31.75%	*​  ​   *	nvn	*  *	2.120	*​  *	2.440	*​  *	0.320	*​  *	15.09%	*​  ​   *	scp	*  *	1.855	*​  *	2.130	*​  *	0.275	*​  *	14.82%	*​  *	0.67%	*​  *	Paavfc	*  *	aek	*  *	0.072	*​  *	0.060	*​  *	-0.012	*​  *	-16.67%	*​  ​   *	enr	*  *	0.130	*​  *	0.090	*​  *	-0.040	*​  *	-30.77%	*​  ​   *	rdm	*  *	0.081	*​  *	0.033	*​  *	-0.048	*​  *	-59.26%	*​  ​   *	sgq	*  *	0.063	*​  *	0.071	*​  *	0.008	*​  *	12.70%	*​  ​   *	tpp	*  *	0.050	*​  *	0.120	*​  *	0.070	*​  *	140.00%	*​  *	9.20%	*​  *	peter2	*  *	hsn	*  *	1.820	*​  *	3.440	*​  *	1.620	*​  *	89.01%	*​  ​   *	osh	*  *	7.890	*​  *	6.700	*​  *	-1.190	*​  *	-15.08%	*​  ​   *	smx	*  *	3.530	*​  *	3.000	*​  *	-0.530	*​  *	-15.01%	*​  ​   *	tol	*  *	5.890	*​  *	9.020	*​  *	3.130	*​  *	53.14%	*​  ​   *	wpl	*  *	38.010	*​  *	28.720	*​  *	-9.290	*​  *	-24.44%	*​  *	17.52%	*​  *	PinkBoy	*  *	anz	*  *	32.090	*​  *	27.930	*​  *	-4.160	*​  *	-12.96%	*​  ​   *	boq	*  *	12.180	*​  *	13.940	*​  *	1.760	*​  *	14.45%	*​  ​   *	cba	*  *	85.650	*​  *	85.230	*​  *	-0.420	*​  *	-0.49%	*​  ​   *	iag	*  *	6.250	*​  *	5.560	*​  *	-0.690	*​  *	-11.04%	*​  ​   *	wes	*  *	41.720	*​  *	41.610	*​  *	-0.110	*​  *	-0.26%	*​  *	-2.06%	*​  *	pixel	*  *	aac	*  *	1.480	*​  *	1.345	*​  *	-0.135	*​  *	-9.12%	*​  ​   *	drm	*  *	0.480	*​  *	0.585	*​  *	0.105	*​  *	21.88%	*​  ​   *	ric	*  *	0.940	*​  *	1.520	*​  *	0.580	*​  *	61.70%	*​  ​   *	tlg	*  *	0.240	*​  *	0.305	*​  *	0.065	*​  *	27.08%	*​  ​   *	wor	*  *	10.080	*​  *	4.630	*​  *	-5.450	*​  *	-54.07%	*​  *	9.49%	*​  *	PurpleSX2	*  *	aei	*  *	0.290	*​  *	0.435	*​  *	0.145	*​  *	50.00%	*​  ​   *	ahz	*  *	1.180	*​  *	0.685	*​  *	-0.495	*​  *	-41.95%	*​  ​   *	avx	*  *	0.320	*​  *	0.069	*​  *	-0.251	*​  *	-78.44%	*​  ​   *	blt	*  *	0.955	*​  *	0.295	*​  *	-0.660	*​  *	-69.11%	*​  ​   *	eos	*  *	0.815	*​  *	1.490	*​  *	0.675	*​  *	82.82%	*​  *	-11.33%	*​  *	Robusta	*  *	dna	*  *	0.755	*​  *	0.770	*​  *	0.015	*​  *	1.99%	*​  ​   *	icq	*  *	1.090	*​  *	0.960	*​  *	-0.130	*​  *	-11.93%	*​  ​   *	ipp	*  *	2.680	*​  *	3.950	*​  *	1.270	*​  *	47.39%	*​  ​   *	nvt	*  *	5.080	*​  *	4.670	*​  *	-0.410	*​  *	-8.07%	*​  ​   *	srx	*  *	28.370	*​  *	40.050	*​  *	11.680	*​  *	41.17%	*​  *	14.11%	*​  *	ROE	*  *	orl	*  *	3.800	*​  *	2.750	*​  *	-1.050	*​  *	-27.63%	*​  ​   *	rfg	*  *	5.760	*​  *	4.630	*​  *	-1.130	*​  *	-19.62%	*​  ​   *	siq	*  *	1.465	*​  *	5.110	*​  *	3.645	*​  *	248.81%	*​  ​   *	sul	*  *	7.150	*​  *	11.410	*​  *	4.260	*​  *	59.58%	*​  ​   *	ved	*  *	2.290	*​  *	2.800	*​  *	0.510	*​  *	22.27%	*​  *	56.68%	*​  *	shouldaindex	*  *	eax	*  *	2.400	*​  *	1.030	*​  *	-1.370	*​  *	-57.08%	*​  ​   *	flt	*  *	32.620	*​  *	38.890	*​  *	6.270	*​  *	19.22%	*​  ​   *	mvf	*  *	1.400	*​  *	1.605	*​  *	0.205	*​  *	14.64%	*​  ​   *	tox	*  *	2.380	*​  *	2.800	*​  *	0.420	*​  *	17.65%	*​  ​   *	trs	*  *	6.150	*​  *	10.900	*​  *	4.750	*​  *	77.24%	*​  *	14.33%	*​  *	skc	*  *	ari	*  *	0.215	*​  *	0.058	*​  *	-0.157	*​  *	-73.02%	*​  ​   *	idt	*  *	0.150	*​  *	0.370	*​  *	0.220	*​  *	146.67%	*​  ​   *	mcs	*  *	0.235	*​  *	0.050	*​  *	-0.185	*​  *	-78.72%	*​  ​   *	qbe	*  *	11.210	*​  *	12.590	*​  *	1.380	*​  *	12.31%	*​  ​   *	sea	*  *	0.525	*​  *	0.170	*​  *	-0.355	*​  *	-67.62%	*​  *	-12.08%	*​  *	Smurf1976	*  *	bpt	*  *	1.045	*​  *	0.490	*​  *	-0.555	*​  *	-53.11%	*​  ​   *	osh	*  *	7.890	*​  *	6.700	*​  *	-1.190	*​  *	-15.08%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	3.680	*​  *	-4.570	*​  *	-55.39%	*​  ​   *	wpl	*  *	38.010	*​  *	28.720	*​  *	-9.290	*​  *	-24.44%	*​  ​    ​  ​  *	0.000	*​  ​  *	-3.29%	*​  *	So_Cynical	*  *	acx	*  *	1.760	*​  *	5.200	*​  *	3.440	*​  *	195.45%	*​  ​   *	clv	*  *	0.300	*​  *	0.385	*​  *	0.085	*​  *	28.33%	*​  ​   *	mxi	*  *	0.530	*​  *	0.515	*​  *	-0.015	*​  *	-2.83%	*​  ​   *	ric	*  *	0.940	*​  *	1.520	*​  *	0.580	*​  *	61.70%	*​  ​   *	ved	*  *	2.290	*​  *	2.800	*​  *	0.510	*​  *	22.27%	*​  *	60.99%	*​  *	Systematic	*  *	aiz	*  *	2.370	*​  *	2.780	*​  *	0.410	*​  *	17.30%	*​  ​   *	apn	*  *	0.835	*​  *	0.525	*​  *	-0.310	*​  *	-37.13%	*​  ​   *	asb	*  *	1.505	*​  *	1.570	*​  *	0.065	*​  *	4.32%	*​  ​   *	lau	*  *	0.390	*​  *	0.490	*​  *	0.100	*​  *	25.64%	*​  ​   *	rex	*  *	1.030	*​  *	0.910	*​  *	-0.120	*​  *	-11.65%	*​  *	-0.30%	*​  *	The Falcon	*  *	eld	*  *	2.400	*​  *	4.650	*​  *	2.250	*​  *	93.75%	*​  ​   *	org	*  *	11.670	*​  *	5.700	*​  *	-5.970	*​  *	-51.16%	*​  ​   *	sto	*  *	8.250	*​  *	3.680	*​  *	-4.570	*​  *	-55.39%	*​  ​   *	svw	*  *	5.820	*​  *	5.530	*​  *	-0.290	*​  *	-4.98%	*​  ​   *	wow	*  *	30.680	*​  *	24.500	*​  *	-6.180	*​  *	-20.14%	*​  *	-7.59%	*​  *	tinhat	*  *	cdu	*  *	1.950	*​  *	1.105	*​  *	-0.845	*​  *	-43.33%	*​  ​   *	flt	*  *	32.620	*​  *	38.890	*​  *	6.270	*​  *	19.22%	*​  ​   *	gem	*  *	4.170	*​  *	3.570	*​  *	-0.600	*​  *	-14.39%	*​  ​   *	hzn	*  *	0.160	*​  *	0.080	*​  *	-0.080	*​  *	-50.00%	*​  ​   *	tgs	*  *	0.130	*​  *	0.050	*​  *	-0.080	*​  *	-61.54%	*​  *	-30.01%	*​  *	trillionare#1	*  *	byl	*  *	0.380	*​  *	0.200	*​  *	-0.180	*​  *	-47.37%	*​  ​   *	fln	*  *	0.650	*​  *	1.800	*​  *	1.150	*​  *	176.92%	*​  ​   *	flt	*  *	32.620	*​  *	38.890	*​  *	6.270	*​  *	19.22%	*​  ​   *	lgd	*  *	0.250	*​  *	0.250	*​  *	0.000	*​  *	0.00%	*​  ​   *	mrm	*  *	1.240	*​  *	0.255	*​  *	-0.985	*​  *	-79.44%	*​  *	13.87%	*​  *	Umike	*  *	bhp	*  *	29.370	*​  *	17.860	*​  *	-11.510	*​  *	-39.19%	*​  ​   *	cvn	*  *	0.135	*​  *	0.100	*​  *	-0.035	*​  *	-25.93%	*​  ​   *	kcn	*  *	0.660	*​  *	0.370	*​  *	-0.290	*​  *	-43.94%	*​  ​   *	pan	*  *	0.420	*​  *	0.185	*​  *	-0.235	*​  *	-55.95%	*​  ​   *	qbe	*  *	11.210	*​  *	12.590	*​  *	1.380	*​  *	12.31%	*​  *	-30.54%	*​  *	wysiwyg	*  *	ccl	*  *	9.320	*​  *	9.300	*​  *	-0.020	*​  *	-0.21%	*​  ​   *	cdd	*  *	3.420	*​  *	1.160	*​  *	-2.260	*​  *	-66.08%	*​  ​   *	nvt	*  *	5.080	*​  *	4.670	*​  *	-0.410	*​  *	-8.07%	*​  ​   *	tgr	*  *	3.910	*​  *	4.700	*​  *	0.790	*​  *	20.20%	*​  ​   *	tox	*  *	2.380	*​  *	2.800	*​  *	0.420	*​  *	17.65%	*​  *	-7.30%	*​


----------



## So_Cynical (1 January 2016)

nulla nulla said:


> *Happy New Year for 2016*. Congratulations to *So_Cynical *for achieving an impressive *60.99%* return on his selections for 2015




i own all the stocks i selected so had a great year, will carry my first ever ASF yearly comp win with pride.

Thanks again Nulla.


----------



## systematic (1 January 2016)

Thanks nulla nulla, for tracking this faithfully throughout the year...the success of this comp has enabled it to become an official ASF comp, so well done!

Great job to the runners up, and especially the winner - So Cynical - that is an awesome result!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## trillionaire#1 (2 January 2016)

Well done  So Cynical ,great effort in a volatile year.

Thanks Nulla Nulla, a lot of work much appreciated
(I suppose its too late to remove MRM from my 2015 pick,ahh thought so)


----------



## shouldaindex (3 January 2016)

Look at the volatility of portfolio returns -60% to +60% and stock returns -90% to +250% and it shows how you need to not only be in the right strategy, but you need to get lucky within your sample range at any given point.


----------

